# Switch de prevu : je quitte apple



## pulsar67 (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Voila que j'ai passé 1an sur un macbook pro 13 que je décide de retourner sous windows et a priori pour Windows 8 (ou Windows 7 j'attends les premiers retour sur win 8)

J'ai un ipad 2 depuis cette année, (vraiment ravi), peut être un nexus 10 si il sortira.

un iphone depuis 2010, ( super content), peut être un nexus 4 si android 4.2 tient la route

Pourquoi ce switch :
Les prix !!! Donc la marge d'apple qui est faite sur notre dos et qui n'est pas justifié.
Les machines se trouvent bridées de certaines fonctions à chaque mise à jour de mac OS et IOS
Ma femme trouve MAC OS X trop compliqué, (c'est pas une passionnée d'informatique et ne cherche pas à comprendre).
Mon mac ne détecte pas certain portable android une fois connecté notamment  le samsung Galaxy S3  nativement.
Android commence à être au point à voir avec la 4.2.

Bref, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'avec les produits apple je suis de plus en plus pris dans un guet-apens et d'être une vache à lait. Dommage car si leur attitude n'était pas aussi orgueilleuse , je me sentirai pas pris pour un pigeon.

Je sais pas si on est nombreux à ressentir cela, mais j'avais envie de vous en faire part.


----------



## jack-from-souss (24 Octobre 2012)

Compréhensible


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Compréhensible


 
Je confirme.


----------



## DOuggy (24 Octobre 2012)

Les prix deviennent abherrants. Je viens de windows, c'est mon premier mac. L'OS et le matériel vraiment bons mais les prix... Toute la gamme augmentée au passage de la nouvelle génération. Le pire, c'est le prix du 13 pouces rétina! Mais les Imac également...
On paye le service après-vente et les services, soit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2012)

pulsar67 a dit:


> Les machines se trouvent bridées de certaines fonctions à chaque mise à jour de Mac OS et IOS.
> 
> Ma femme trouve MAC OS X trop compliqué.



Quels bridages ?

OS X trop compliqué ?! Quel OS est plus simple dutilisation ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Quels bridages ?
> 
> OS X trop compliqué ?! Quel OS est plus simple dutilisation ?


 
Windows 8


----------



## No Ma'am (24 Octobre 2012)

Pour ma part, ayant prévu de changer mon ordi de bureau l'année prochaine, les dernières augmentations de prix vont me conduire à changer de crèmerie. C'en est trop pour mon budget. Mais Apple n'est pas une marque grand-public, c'est une marque "haut de gamme" (quoique cela peut se discuter depuis quelques temps....). Elle perdurera donc auprès d'un public capable de suivre financièrement. Comme je l'ai lu et entendu à de nombreuses reprises, "Apple aurait tort de se priver d'augmenter ses marges, puisqu'elle vend !") Bref, Apple n'est pas trop chère, ce sont certains budgets qui ne sont pas assez conséquents. 
Steve Jobs n'a rien inventé, il a tout appris de Chuck Norris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Windows 8



Cest au second degré ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

Non, du niveau de _OS X trop compliqué ?! Quel OS est plus simple dutilisation ?_ :rateau:

Ce sont des questions d'habitudes, pas besoin de chercher plus loin.


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2012)

Apparemment, avec WIn8 certaines habitudes bien ancrées vont devoir être changées.
À part ça, la dernière XUbuntu est pas mal... 

Pour avoir une machine pas mal et à des tarifs un peu plus raisonnables, la section des reconditionnés est intéressante. Je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Octobre 2012)

C'est une manière de voir les choses, on peut aussi argumenter dans un sens différent :

Quel est le coût d'une machine ? (les logiciels sont : pack office famille, un logiciel de traitement photo, un logiciel de traitement videos, un rippeur, un logiciel pour graver, et un logiciel pour créer un site quelques plug in).

Prix de la machine + prix des logiciels - Prix de revente / Nombre de Jours d'utilisation = Prix par jour

Imac 08/2007 prix 2400  + Logiciels (perso) 800  - 500  / 1940 jours = 1,39  par jour

Nous avions acheter un PC en 2005

PC Dell 03/2005 Prix 799  + Logiciels (perso) 1400 - 100 / 1150 jours = 1,83  par jour

Affirmer qu'un mac est plus cher est un argument uniquement si l'on tient compte su seul prix d'achat... 

Je comprend que l'on n'accroche pas à Mac Os, windows est surement très bien,mais c'est une question de choix personnelle et en aucune manière il ne me semble pertinent de teinter cette argumentation de rationalité....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Octobre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est une manière de voir les choses, on peut aussi argumenter dans un sens différent :
> 
> Quel est le coût d'une machine ? (les logiciels sont : pack office famille, un logiciel de traitement photo, un logiciel de traitement videos, un rippeur, un logiciel pour graver, et un logiciel pour créer un site quelques plug in).
> 
> ...



Pourquoi des durées différentes ? Pourquoi 1400  de logiciel sur PC et 800  seulement sur Mac ?  J'ai un gros doute sur le surcoût de 600 ... N'importe qui peut démontrer exactement l'inverse avec des durées visiblement arbitraires.


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2012)

Windows 8 c'est un Windows 7 habillé pour le store. Je le teste en machine virtuelle depuis un petit moment, mais rien de bien transcendant. Oui, il est plus simple, mais que nenni dès l'on est en mode normal.

L'Explorateur de fichiers est toujours le même. Encore et toujours ce foutu fichu dossier *winSXS* qui gonfle comme une baudruche. Mais bon lorsque l'on a compris le pourquoi du comment de ce fichu dossier, on se demande à quoi pense les ingénieurs de chez Microsoft.

Pour faire court, le dossier *winSXS* ne contient que des fichiers .dll. En fait c'est une recopie de tous ceux qui sont utilisés ou lancés le plus souvent et parfois le même fichier .dll est recopié plusieurs fois. Ca sert pour une réutilisation rapide lorsqu'un logiciel, service, est lancé et utilise tel ou tel fichier .dll.

C'est compliqué et trompeur, car lorsqu'on l'on fait un backup _(clone sous Mac)_, sur un disque de 25 Go par exemple, ce ne sera en fait que 20 Go qui seront sauvegardés _(mais tout est là)_.

Dire que OS X est difficile.  Ben, mis à part une ardoise et une craie, je ne vois pas autre chose.

Windows 8 sera simple en apparence, seulement en apparence. Attendons donc la sortie officielle, l'achat et l'installation dans des PC hétéroclites et on en reparlera. Même constat sous Windows ou Mac, il y a trop d'utilisateurs qui jouent aux apprentis sorciers et qui viennent pleurer dans les forums.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Octobre 2012)

Au bout d'un an c'est peut être quand même pas encore le moment d'envisager de changer de matériel, non ? Il va bien faire quelques mois de plus
Quant au prix, le Powerbook d'entrée de gamme de 12 pouces était en 2004 à plus de 2000 euros.


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2012)

Oui, mais en 2004, la part de marché des macs étaient surement plus restreinte et la clientèle moins importante: plus de pro et moins de grand public.
Or cette clientèle n'a pas forcément les mêmes moyens financiers.

On constate que la stratégie d'apple fonctionne à merveille: l'appât du client avec des ibidules (ipods, iphones,...) pour ensuite un passage au mac.

Par contre, ce qui est décevant depuis ces 2 dernières années, c'est que c'est apple qui fait ses choix et nous les imposent, en quelque sorte: suppression du superdrive, etc...
Et dites vous bien que les choix fait par apple, ce n'est pas pour notre bien mais pour le sien... c'est une entreprise commerciale, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.

Plus de dvd = dématérialisation des contenus = plus de ventes pour apple gràce a itunes.
Plus de cloud = plus de vente d'espace de stockage en ligne aussi.

Voilà où nous pousse apple, à acheter ses contenus et service.

Même chose pour la ram soudées: j'ai déjà eut par le passé et même encore aujourd'hui au boulot, des pc ou de temps en temps une barrette de rem flanchait. Quoi de plus simple a remplacer.
Mais si elle est soudée, c'est une autre histoire et l'on est obligé de passer par le SAV apple.

Même si je ne compte pas changer pour tout de suite mon imac 2011 et mon macbook unibody 2008, je me pose des questions aussi pour le renouvellement de mon matos à moyen terme.


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Octobre 2012)

pulsar67 a dit:


> Bref, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'avec les produits apple je suis de plus en plus pris dans un guet-apens et d'être une vache à lait. Dommage car si leur attitude n'était pas aussi orgueilleuse , je me sentirai pas pris pour un pigeon.



Vite, une page Facebook! Peut être qu Apple reculera devan notre d&#275;termination...


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2012)

Le "pigeon" est à la mode, ces derniers temps...


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est tout à fait compréhensible et je connais une personne qui vient récemment de faire le switch vers Ubuntu pour des raisons proches.

Mais je pense perso que j'essaierais le hackintosh avant si je devais ne plus renouveller mon matos chez Apple ... 

En tout cas je suis d'accord sur le problème des prix actuel, totalement sans relation avec le matériel vendu et une fiabilité de plus en plus douteuse (mais c'est aussi l'époque Intel qui veut ça) ...


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2012)

pulsar67 a dit:


> j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'avec les produits apple je suis de plus en plus pris dans un guet-apens et d'être une *vache à lait*. Dommage car si leur attitude n'était pas aussi orgueilleuse , je me sentirai pas pris pour un* pigeon*.



Ah.
Mais finalement?
Une vache qui vole ou un pigeon qui donne du lait?
Hé, hé.

Nan, sérieux, autant je ne dirais rien sur l'argument de ta femme (la simplicité d'utilisation d'un OS, quand on creuse, c'est souvent hyper subjectif, comme dis plus haut, dur de se détacher de ses habitudes) autant l'argument du prix...

Un an?
Un an et tu veux retourner sous windows parce que les macs sont trop chers?
Bah et alors?
Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire qu'ils soient trop chers? Tu viens de t'en acheter un, tu ne vas quand même pas déjà en racheter un autre?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

Sinon, pas besoin d'acheter un nouveau PC pour autant, il suffit de mettre Windows sur le Mac. En même temps, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers en remplacement d'un modèle qui a +/- an...


----------



## ninours (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, pas besoin d'acheter un nouveau PC pour autant, il suffit de mettre Windows sur le Mac. En même temps, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers en remplacement d'un modèle qui a +/- an...




C'est clair, le pb des apple addict c'est qu'il ne peuvent pas s&#8217;empêcher d'acheter ce qui vient de sortir.
Comme si c'était un produit de mode et qui fallait absolument avoir le dernier pour être à la page.
Quand en plus on voit à quoi ils servent dans les salons : 


Mail


Regarder en diapo 3 pauvres photos par mois
Un film de temps en temps
Et voila .....

Avec un G4 de 2002 on pouvait déjà faire ça ...
Moi je change tous les 5 ans et je m'en sert à fond pour le taf,  pas besoin d'avoir le dernier pour travailler


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> Avec un G4 de 2002 on pouvait déjà faire ça ...
> Moi je change tous les 5 ans et je m'en sert à fond pour le taf,  pas besoin d'avoir le dernier pour travailler



Et on peut toujours le faire avec un G4 
J'ai récup un emac G4 (ok c'est le mac le plus pourri qu'apple a créé) pour mon frère, 50 &#8364; avec un DD de 500 go et 1 go de ram.
J'ai mis snow dessus, installé office 2008 et ça lui va très bien et il a effectivement l'usage que tu décris, comme bcp de personnes. Même les vidéos sur youtube passent bien.

Faut laisser les pleureuses pleurer, quand on peut se payer 1 pad, un iphone, 1 portable, un mac de bureau, 1 pod et j'en passe, on doit pas être à 100 &#8364; près non plus. 

Je dis ça mais bon c'est moi qui ai créé cette image satirique récemment 







Apple ne me fait plus rêver du tout. Je n'aurais pas besoin de la creative suite pour bosser, je serais déjà sur ubuntu (enfin faudrait que je trouve une autre distrib parce que celle-ci m'agace), mais avec un mac mini !  Bah ouai, trouvez moi un mini pc aussi bon que le mini, impossible !! Je parle du rapport silence/puissance/consommation/encombrement.


----------



## ninours (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est exactement ça
Je me vois pas non plus passer à lion ou ML. 
SL est le dernier vrai système. 
Maintenant c&#8217;est n'importe quoi, tout tourne autour du nuage toxique qu'est Icloud

Je pense qu'ils vont droit dans le mur. C'est maintenant fait, plus aucun mac n'as de lecteur DVD ... Tout ça pour justifier leur nuage.
A part le mac pro mais pour combien de temps.....
En attendant quand ta gamine a un CD de chanson et que tu peux pas le lire  tu as l'air d'un con avec ton nuage :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

Le plus drôle quand même, c'est que tantôt pour les bienfaits d'OS X (alors qu'aucuns disent ne pas apprécier la direction prise par OS X), tantôt pour une excuse X ou Y (par exemple la qualïtay Apple), les gens qui se plaignent achètent _in fine_ toujours Apple. La preuve, Apple montre chaque fois des statistiques de ses ventes en hausse. 

Il ne manque plus que le couplet : Ca n'aurait jamais été ainsi du  temps de S. Jobs. Si justement, le MacBook Air, c'était un peu son Mac chéri semble-t-il... Allez-y, posez des actes forts ! Faites pêter les photos de vos nouveaux produits non Apple : Galaxy S III, Nexus, Zen Book, EEE PC, Vaio, Surface, Thinkpad, tour maison, etc. Mieux détruisez vos appareils Apple et libérez-vous ! 

PS : Il y avait quand même une erreur dans la pub _1984_ d'Apple : le casting des marques.  Il faut y voir des Macusers asservi par un iCloud et enchaînés à des iBidules passer devant le visage matérialisé de Big Jobs dont l'esprit survit dans le nuage et une Samsung Gril lancer un Galaxy dans l'écran.


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ... une Samsung Gril ...



Tout à fait Samsung c'est pour faire des grillades !



Malheuresement pour Samsung c'est l'empire Google donc ça ne marche pas. Il faut trouver une nouvelle boite qui est ce qu'Apple était il y a 30 ans ... malheureusement je n'en vois pas ...


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> plus aucun mac n'as de lecteur DVD...



Bon après on trouve des graveur DVD slim à 24  sur LDLC hein.


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon après on trouve des graveur DVD slim à 24 &#8364; sur LDLC hein.



Ouais, un p'tit coup de scotch sur le côté de l'iMac et hop !
D'ailleurs, pourquoi mettre un DD interne aussi alors qu'on en fait des super slim en boîtier externe ?
Là encore, un coup de scotch et hop !

C'que vous pouvez être râleurs et pas démerdars, tout de même !


----------



## jack-from-souss (25 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> ouais, un p'tit coup de scotch sur le côté de l'imac et hop !
> *d'ailleurs, pourquoi mettre un dd interne aussi alors qu'on en fait des super slim en boîtier externe ?*
> là encore, un coup de scotch et hop !
> 
> C'que vous pouvez être râleurs et pas démerdars, tout de même !



tu m'as tué


----------



## boddy (25 Octobre 2012)

Moi je quitte pas Apple, j'attends l'unité centrale maintenant que j'ai vu l'écran et la configuration du nouveau iMac


----------



## ninours (25 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le plus drôle quand même, c'est que tantôt pour les bienfaits d'OS X (alors qu'aucuns disent ne pas apprécier la direction prise par OS X), tantôt pour une excuse X ou Y (par exemple la qualïtay Apple), les gens qui se plaignent achètent _in fine_ toujours Apple. La preuve, Apple montre chaque fois des statistiques de ses ventes en hausse.
> 
> Il ne manque plus que le couplet : Ca n'aurait jamais été ainsi du  temps de S. Jobs. Si justement, le MacBook Air, c'était un peu son Mac chéri semble-t-il... Allez-y, posez des actes forts ! Faites pêter les photos de vos nouveaux produits non Apple : Galaxy S III, Nexus, Zen Book, EEE PC, Vaio, Surface, Thinkpad, tour maison, etc. Mieux détruisez vos appareils Apple et libérez-vous !
> 
> PS : Il y avait quand même une erreur dans la pub _1984_ d'Apple : le casting des marques.  Il faut y voir des Macusers asservi par un iCloud et enchaînés à des iBidules passer devant le visage matérialisé de Big Jobs dont l'esprit survit dans le nuage et une Samsung Gril lancer un Galaxy dans l'écran.




Déja avec le macbook air ( de S job)  ca prenait une orientation non professionnelle qui ne convenait pas à tout le monde.
Qu'ils s'amusent à faire des macbook sans lecteur, avec 2 ports usb pour les fans de l'ultra portable, pourquoi pas, mais qu'ils laissent une vraie gamme pro sans tous les chis-chis inutiles et avec des vrais ports pour s'adapter a tout matos (avec un lecteur DVD voir blueray)
C'est la le problème d'orientation à mon avis.
Le produit est suffisamment chère (et de qualité je répète) pour ne pas être obligé de trainer une brouette d'adaptateur et de graveur externe) du coup je trouve ca dommage que le nouvel Imac n'ait plus de lecteur.
C'est con ils font du matos de qualité et suscitent toujours les critiques parce-qu&#8217;ils font exprès (pour se faire de la tune) de changer de connectique sans cesse
le thunderbolt était avant un mini display port qui était auparavant un mini-dvi qui était sur les powerbook un dvi

Tous les  2 ans il faut acheter un nouveau câble .....

Si le pro veut un retinia pour la taf il est obligé de tirer une croix sur le lecteur DVD sauf s'il raque pour un externe, la facture commence à être salé


----------



## edd72 (25 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> *J'ai récup un emac G4* (ok c'est le mac le plus pourri qu'apple a créé) pour mon frère, 50  avec un DD de 500 go et 1 go de ram.
> *J'ai mis snow dessus*, installé office 2008 ...



Ca m'étonnerait fort ;p


----------



## Orphanis (25 Octobre 2012)

Je comprends parfaitement votre point de vue mais le problème, c'est qu'en s'habituant à ce système, on a du mal à faire marche-arrière (j'ai essayé de contre-switch se vers windows en 2009 via un Vaio, j'ai fini par le rendre à la FNAC et à reprendre un Mac parce que j'ai des habitudes de travail bien ancrées).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> ...
> le thunderbolt était avant un mini display port qui était auparavant un mini-dvi qui était sur les powerbook un dvi
> 
> Tous les  2 ans il faut acheter un nouveau câble .....



Il n'y a jamais eu de Mini DVI sur les MacBook Pro. Apple est passée du DVI des MacBook Pro au Mini Display Port sur les MacBook Pro Unibody et il est toujours d'actualité. Sinon, le port Thunderbolt est en même temps un port Mini Display Port, donc pas besoin de changer de câble.


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait fort ;p



Oups je voulais dire Léopard, au temps pour moi ! 

En plus c'est un 700 mhz ! J'étais deg car en voyant ça je l'aurais même pas pris...
J'ai installé léopard via carbon copy cloner sur le DD en externe, je l'ai monté dans l'emac et ça roulait. Jai été surpris quand j'ai vu sur mactracker que l'os maxi était tiger.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pourquoi des durées différentes ? Pourquoi 1400  de logiciel sur PC et 800  seulement sur Mac ?  J'ai un gros doute sur le surcoût de 600 ... N'importe qui peut démontrer exactement l'inverse avec des durées visiblement arbitraires.



la durée différente est due au fait que nous avons vendu le PC à ce moment. Le surcoût des logiciels tient dans le prix des logiciels de traitement vidéo et photos que j'avais du acheter et qui n'étaient pas fournis. Je n'étais pas mécontent de mon PC.... les durées sont certes personnelles, elles peuvent aussi paraître arbitraires.

Je peux juste ajouter que le PC était déjà limite à ce moment là, notamment pour le traitement de mes photos, c'était super lent.... Enfin si je n'ai plus aucun intérêt à avoir un PC... je ne suis pas un Troll vis à vis des PC, j'ai beaucoup travaillé avec des PC... 

Ce que voulais simplement souligner c'est que le surcoût apparent n'est peut être pas aussi important si l'on tient compte de paramètres comme la durée d'utilisation de la machine (dans des conditions "normales" de confort d'utilisation). Cette différence est encore plus flagrante à mon sens avec les laptop, si compare l'état entre un Vaio de mars 2009 et un MBA de juin 2009, c 'est sans aucune commune mesure.... mais c'est aussi arbitraire ...

Pour ce qui est windows, le nouvelle mouture parait intéressante et assez novatrice, ce serait presque tentant ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> C'est exactement ça
> Je me vois pas non plus passer à lion ou ML.
> SL est le dernier vrai système.
> Maintenant c&#8217;est n'importe quoi, tout tourne autour du nuage toxique qu'est Icloud
> ...



Quand ils ont viré le lecteur de disquettes, ça a déclenché une tempête.

À l'époque, on devait sûrement tenir le même genre de discours qu'on tient au sujet du SuperDrive.

Avec le temps, c'est rentré dans les m&#339;urs et le lecteur de disquettes a disparu, même des PC.

Et je sais que perso, je ne vais pas changer d'ordinateur demain car je l'ai fait il y a un peu plus d'un an. Mais le jour où ça arrivera, en prendre un dépourvu de lecteur optique ne me dérangera absolument pas, d'autant plus que celui qui équipe mon Mac actuel fait plutôt tapisserie.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

Sauf que la disquette n'était pas le support de référence des films vendus dans le commerce !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Sauf que la disquette n'était pas le support de référence des films vendus dans le commerce !!!



C'était juste le "support de référence" de sauvegarde de nombreux utilisateurs.

14 ans après, ça fait sourire.

Je dois dire que l'agitation qui règne en ce moment et les commentaires parfois définitifs qui l'accompagnent au sujet de l'abandon par Apple du lecteur optique m'amusent énormément.

L'abandon du SuperDrive n'est jamais que la conséquence logique du choix fait par Apple de la dématérialisation des contenus. Choix qui remonte à la commercialisation du premier iPod en 2001.

Côté PC, on a fait un autre choix : le Blu-Ray.

Je ne sais pas qui d'Apple ou du monde PC aura au final fait le bon choix. Mais peut-être qu'un jour vous n'aurez d'autre choix que d'acheter un ordinateur dépourvu de lecteur optique et vous vous en moquerez car ça fera un bon moment que vous aurez abandonné les CD et consorts.


----------



## boddy (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais peut-être qu'un jour vous n'aurez d'autre choix que d'acheter un ordinateur dépourvu de lecteur optique et vous vous en moquerez car ça fera un bon moment que vous aurez abandonné les CD et consorts.



Quid de iTunes ?
Où on achète des CD et des DVD qui ne sont pas souvent écoutés/regardés sur le Mac mais bel et bien gravés.


----------



## Lucieaus (26 Octobre 2012)

Idem, déswitch de prévu d'ici la fin de l'année. Je vais passer sur du tout Sony, donc Vaio S quasi toutes options de commandé (upgradable, réparable ......), et achat du Xperia V lorsqu'il va sortir.

Les prix qui s'envolent à cause de gens prêts à claquer 800 euros dans le dernier iPhone qui se contente d'augmenter de taille d'écran (prêt à parier que si Apple sort une édition spéciale de l'iPhone 5 avec une signature de Tim Cook  sur la coque et vend ça 7000 euros, ça va cartonner, vu la communauté), les problèmes sur à peu près chaque produit qui sort, (les iPhones 5 qui sortent avec une trace sur la coque, les problèmes de dalle des iMacs (jaunissement et clouding), l'antenna gate, les macbooks pro et macbook airs précédents qui ont subi une mise a jour de l'EFI le lendemain de leur sortie, IOS Maps qui les a fait passer, à juste titre, pour des clowns, etc etc etc ...), la qualité globale que je trouve de moins en moins bonne, le foutage de gueule sur certaines configs (le mbp 13 retina ....), le SAV très inégal et carrément pas pratique (aucun enlèvement à domicile hors apple care, aucun envoi de pièce CRU si tu sais réparer toi même, etc ..)

Bref, y'a finalement mieux ailleurs, donc autant en profiter


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand ils ont viré le lecteur de disquettes, ça a déclenché une tempête.



Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, ne serait-ce que parce que la disquette, à l'époque, était remplacée par le CD.
Qu'est-ce qui remplace le CD aujourd'hui ?
Je veux dire, qu'est-ce qui le remplace_ vraiment, _de manière satisfaisante et pas partiellement comme la démat ?
Rien.

D'autant que le CD/DVD va encore exister un certain temps comme support de vente de musique ou de films.

Alors oui, on en rira probablement dans 10 ans, on trouvera les cris de certains ridicules et passéistes mais en attendant, même pour le peu que je m'en sers, si je devais acheter un mac aujourd'hui, j'achèterais un lecteur/graveur en plus et je trouverais ça chiant.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> C'était juste le "support de référence" de sauvegarde de nombreux utilisateurs.
> 
> 14 ans après, ça fait sourire.
> 
> ...



C'est le choix d'Apple, PAS forcément celui du consommateur dont Apple ne semble plus s'intéresser depuis un moment. Parce que s'ils écoutaient, on aurait beaucoup de choses en BTO ! Alors que là tous n'est fait que dans un but purement financier, et c'est tellement visible ... Et je suis désolé mais les gens n'ont pas forcément envie de jeter leurs DVDThèques pour se faire racketer sur l'iThunes Store !

De plus supprimer le Superdrive pour une finesse bidon alors qu'au milieu il est aussi épais, et en plus augmenter les prix  Tu es vraiment un bon client toi, bien lénifié par leur comm ...

Il n'y a que Mac OS X qui me retiens chez Apple, mais leur matos me laisse de marbre alors que pourtant je suis sur Mac depuis 86, que j'ai vécu des époques fantastiques et que j'ai encore de nombreux modèles mythiques chez moi. Mais jamais je n'ai senti Apple aussi pervers envers le consommateur (supprimer des fonctionnalités pour imposer des achats dans leur store proprio) ...

Moi ce qui m'amuse énormément c'est que je me suis battu pendant des décennies contre le reste de la micro qui prenaient les Apple Users pour des pigeons, alors que finalement depuis quelques temps ça se vérifie de plus en plus ... :mouais:



ergu a dit:


> Alors oui, on en rira probablement dans 10 ans, on trouvera les cris de certains ridicules et passéistes mais en attendant, même pour le peu que je m'en sers, si je devais acheter un mac aujourd'hui, j'achèterais un lecteur/graveur en plus et je trouverais ça chiant.



Ce qui ajoute encore 50 à 100 euros aux machines qui ont déjà augmentée de 150 à 250 euros ! On se moque de nous !


----------



## ninours (26 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> C'est le choix d'Apple, PAS forcément celui du consommateur dont Apple ne semble plus s'intéresser depuis un moment. Parce que s'ils écoutaient, on aurait beaucoup de choses en BTO ! Alors que là tous n'est fait que dans un but purement financier, et c'est tellement visible ... Et je suis désolé mais les gens n'ont pas forcément envie de jeter leurs DVDThèques pour se faire racketer sur l'iThunes Store !
> 
> De plus supprimer le Superdrive pour une finesse bidon alors qu'au milieu il est aussi épais, et en plus augmenter les prix  Tu es vraiment un bon client toi, bien lénifié par leur comm ...
> 
> ...




C'est en gros le discours que jai.
Dans pas longtemps il n'y aura plus de clavier , mais grâce a ton Ipad ou ton iphone  tu auras  quand même un clavier.C'est pas beau ca ......
Bon évidemment si tu as une tablette samsung  ca ne fonctionnera pas, il te faudra absolument un Ipad !!!!!!

Il n'y aura plus de disque dur ca sert a rien, tout se chargera depuis le net sur ton nuage  .... mais lolll  ou va -ton...

Je vois d'ici toute la clic dire, ouahhh c'est génial comme Idée, t'as plus besoin de clavier sur ton Imac .... t'as juste à te servir de ton ipad comme clavier 
Au passage un clavier à 500 euros ca commence à faire chère


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui ajoute encore 50 à 100 euros aux machines qui ont déjà augmentée de 150 à 250 euros ! On se moque de nous !



Grâce aux iBidules, Apple s'est apperçu que, tant qu'elle parviendra à surfer sur la vague qu'elle a elle-même créée, elle peut changer de gamme tous les six mois, même si le fameux changement est minime ou uniquement d'esbrouffe (comme la finesse des iMac) en augmentant les prix et sa marge à chaque fois, la foule des fanboys suit.

Tu me diras, à trop tirer sur la corde, la corde finira par casser.
Le fanboy déçu finira par aller voir ailleurs.
Oui.
Mais la corde finit toujours par casser, les entreprises, c'est comme les empires, c'est _rise & fall_ - les grands d'aujourd'hui sont des petits d'hier et des oubliés de demain - ça va, ça vient.

Alors, tant que ça va, autant s'en mettre plein les fouilles.
Et, de ce point de vue-là, _chapeau l'artiste !_


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> C'était juste le "support de référence" de sauvegarde de nombreux utilisateurs.
> 
> 14 ans après, ça fait sourire.
> 
> ...




Ouep, j'avoue que je m'en fous sur lecteur/graveur, mon lecteur est mort depuis 2 ans sur mon mini et un graveur dvd double couche ça coûte 24 &#8364; sur LDLC. J'avais acheté d'ailleurs à l'époque un lecteur de disquette USB, qui m'a servi encore 1 an ou 2 avant d'aller au fond d'un tiroir.

Le Blu-ray, c'est un truc de passionné, faut déjà avoir les moyens car si tu as pas le home cinéma qui va avec, ça sert à rien, ou alors au moins le 27 pouces. C'est bien simple, je connais personne qui en a 1 (sur disons plus de 50 personnes), ah si une seule personne, un client passionné justement qui a une grosse cinémathèque. La plupart des gens, dont je fais parti, on regarde du divx, franchement j'apprécie une belle image, mais pour moi c'est accessoire, le contenu prime sur la forme, je regarde ça sur un 21 pouces en 1600 x 1200 et ça me suffit, oui ça fait un peu petit et alors ? Reste le ciné de quartier sinon. Je connais plus de personnes qui ont un vidéo-projecteur et d'ailleurs si je devais choisir, ça serait vite vu.



ergu a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui remplace le CD aujourd'hui ?



Bah la clé USB peut-être ? 10 fois plus pratique, 10 fois plus rapide et fiable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Quid de iTunes ?
> Où on achète des CD et des DVD qui ne sont pas souvent écoutés/regardés sur le Mac mais bel et bien gravés.



Perso, pour la musique, j'achète sur iTunes, je transfère sur mon iPhone, je branche l'iPhone sur mon enceinte pour iPod/iPhone et en avant la musique !

Pour les DVD, j'en suis toujours pour l'instant au bon vieux DVD acheté prêt à lire. Et pour les films faits à la maison, il y a toujours la possibilité de les transférer sur un iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad et de connecter ce dernier à la TV pour les visionner.

Pour le reste, je commence à dématérialiser une partie de ce qui est actuellement en version papier.

Ça a commencé avec les relevés bancaires et je suis sur le point de le faire avec les numéros d'Avosmac. À suivre.

Il n'y a que pour les livres où je reste définitivement accroc à la version papier.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2012)

Le nouvel iMac est pour moi sans interet. Il y manque tout ce qui fait l'utilite d'un ordinateur de bureau par rapport a un ordinateur portable.

Le divorce avec Apple est consomme. Je continue pour l'instant avec le materiel dont je dispose, par obligation professionnelle (dev. OSX et iOS) mais quand j'estimerai que mon investissement (argent, temps, formation) aura ete suffisemment rentabilise, je retournerai au seul milieu de la micro-informatique reellement professionnel tant par sa cible que par son comportement: celui de Microsoft.


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Ça a commencé avec les relevés bancaires et je suis sur le point de le faire avec les numéros d'Avosmac. À suivre.



Ma banque les stocks en pdf pour 10 ans, pratique.
Tu scannes tes Avosmac ??  (super pratique pour les copiés collés...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, ne serait-ce que parce que la disquette, à l'époque, était remplacée par le CD.
> Qu'est-ce qui remplace le CD aujourd'hui ?
> Je veux dire, qu'est-ce qui le remplace_ vraiment, _de manière satisfaisante et pas partiellement comme la démat ?
> Rien.



Pour l'audio, il y a la dématérialisation et pour les données clés USB et disque durs externes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




melaure a dit:


> C'est le choix d'Apple, PAS forcément celui du consommateur



Mais il y a des consommateurs à qui ça convient.

Donc il ne faut pas faire de son cas une généralité et, même si on n'approuve pas le choix d'Apple, il faut éviter de dire qu'ils vont dans le mur parce qu'ils ne vont pas dans le sens qui nous arrange car ça c'est ridicule.



melaure a dit:


> dont Apple ne semble plus s'intéresser depuis un moment. Parce que s'ils écoutaient, on aurait beaucoup de choses en BTO !



Le consommateur lambda n'en a rien à faire du BTO. Il ne sait même pas ce que c'est. Ce qu'il veut, c'est un ordinateur qui marche.

Le BTO, c'est un truc de geek, d'averti. Et il me semble dans les configurations sur mesure disponibles sur l'Apple Store il y a de quoi faire.



melaure a dit:


> Alors que là tous n'est fait que dans un but purement financier, et c'est tellement visible ...



Quoi ? Apple ne fait pas de la philanthropie ? Quelle déception !  



melaure a dit:


> Et je suis désolé mais les gens n'ont pas forcément envie de jeter leurs DVDThèques pour se faire racketer sur l'iThunes Store !



Tu as déjà jeter tes vynils pour te faire racketer par les vendeurs de CD, tu es peut-être déjà en train de jeter tes DVD pour passer au Blu-Ray (ah, "Camping" en Blu-Ray, ça change tout ! :love: ). Alors, ça au bout du reste...



melaure a dit:


> De plus supprimer le Superdrive pour une finesse bidon alors qu'au milieu il est aussi épais



Je t'accorde volontiers que l'argument est un peu bidon.




melaure a dit:


> Tu es vraiment un bon client toi, bien lénifié par leur comm ...



Je te rassure : je dipose encore de toutes mes facultés mentales.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Tu scannes tes Avosmac ??  (super pratique pour les copiés collés...)



Non. Je les reçois déjà en PDF, en plus de la version papier.

Je vais juste virer la version papier.


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais il y a des consommateurs à qui ça convient.
> 
> Donc il ne faut pas faire de son cas une généralité et, même si on n'approuve pas le choix d'Apple, il faut éviter de dire qu'ils vont dans le mur parce qu'ils ne vont pas dans le sens qui nous arrange car ça c'est ridicule.



Et donc pour ceux-là on supprime aux autres alors qu'il vaut mieux un appareil qui réponde à tout le monde. 

Qui fait plus, fait moins, et pas l'inverse ! 

C'est vraiment honteux de défendre le bridage des fonctionnalités !



iDuck a dit:


> Le consommateur lambda n'en a rien à faire du BTO. Il ne sait même pas ce que c'est. Ce qu'il veut, c'est un ordinateur qui marche.
> 
> Le BTO, c'est un truc de geek, d'averti. Et il me semble dans les configurations sur mesure disponibles sur l'Apple Store il y a de quoi faire.



Les 3 options du BTO un truc de geek ??? Tu dois vraiment pas être dans l'informatique pour sortir ça, ni savoir ce qu'est un geek, ni être allé sur un site de constructeur/assembleur de PC ... et tu as quand même réussi tout seul à mettre ta carte SIM dans ton iPhone ? (tu dois être un geek façon "Apple")  



iDuck a dit:


> Tu as déjà jeter tes vynils pour te faire racketer par les vendeurs de CD, tu es peut-être déjà en train de jeter tes DVD pour passer au Blu-Ray (ah, "Camping" en Blu-Ray, ça change tout ! :love: ). Alors, ça au bout du reste...



Rien de tel qu'un exemple foireux pour masquer l'arnaque du dématérialisé, comme entre autre le lien DRM avec ton compte iTunes et ne pas pouvoir le prêter à tes amis ou famille ... Pour contre oublier que les vidéos de l'iTunes Store sont loin des BR en qualité (hé oui on ne peut pas mettre des films de 20 Go sur le store ...) et vendues à des prix "Apple", ça ne te dérange pas ...

En fait je commence à me demander si aujourd'hui l'influence d'Apple ce n'est pas d'avoir réussi à créer une génération de gens incapable d'affronter le moindre problème technique. Une sorte de génération d'assistés de la micro, qui ont été emprisonné dans un modèle commercial ou tout est sous contrôle ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Et donc pour ceux-là on supprime aux autres alors qu'il vaut mieux un appareil qui réponde à tout le monde.
> 
> Qui fait plus, fait moins, et pas l'inverse !
> 
> C'est vraiment honteux de défendre le bridage des fonctionnalités !



Personne n'oblige à suivre le mouvement et on est toujours libre d'aller voir en face si l'herbe est plus verte.

Mais gare aux déconvenues.

Exemple : ma soeur a un PC sous Windows 7 et la dernière mise à jour de Windows a modifié le comportement du bousin pour l'envoi de photos depuis le dossier Images et impose le passage par Skydrive. Et le truc n'est même pas débrayable !

Résultat des courses : pour un envoi de photos à l'ancienne (mail avec photos en pièces jointes), tu l'as dans le baba et tu te retrouves avec des miniatures inexploitables (on n'a toujours pas trouvé comment les avoir en taille réelle).





melaure a dit:


> Les 3 options du BTO un truc de geek ??? Tu dois vraiment pas être dans l'informatique pour sortir ça, ni savoir ce qu'est un geek, ni être allé sur un site de constructeur/assembleur de PC ... et tu as quand même réussi tout seul à mettre ta carte SIM dans ton iPhone ? (tu dois être un geek façon "Apple")



Encore une fois, le consommateur lambda s'en fout du BTO. Il prend l'ordinateur comme il est  et basta.

Après 3 options  ou plus ne changent rien à l'affaire.





melaure a dit:


> Rien de tel qu'un exemple foireux pour masquer l'arnaque du dématérialisé, comme entre autre le lien DRM avec ton compte iTunes et ne pas pouvoir le prêter à tes amis ou famille ...



Pour la musique, le truc est connu depuis longtemps : graver un CD-audio pour zapper les DRM.

Bon OK, avec la nouvelle mode du sans lecteur optique, ça va devenir compliqué. 



melaure a dit:


> Pour contre oublier que les vidéos de l'iTunes Store sont loin des BR en qualité (hé oui on ne peut pas mettre des films de 20 Go sur le store ...) et vendues à des prix "Apple", ça ne te dérange pas ...



M'en fous du Blu-Ray : j'en suis encore au DVD.


----------



## Boboss29 (26 Octobre 2012)

Serieusement, la perte du lecteur dvd n'est pas bien grave. Qui grave encore des dvd à l'heure actuelle ? Je vois des mains qui se lèvent en disant, moi, moi, moi... Ok, et bien sachez que vous pourrez toujours le faire, avec un lecteur externe ! Et au moins si votre lecteur dvd tombe en rade, ce n'est pas la machine entière qui ira au sav ! 

Personnellement, je n'utilise plus de cd/dvd, et sur la tonne de ceux que j'ai gravé il y a pour certains plus de 12 ans, plusieurs ne sont plus lisible... Et pourtant stocké convenablement ... D plus les dvd sont devenus trop petits pour stocker les infos, quand on voit que la taille minimal pour une carte sd ou une clé usb est de 4 go maitenant...

Les supports d'avenirs sont le disque dur externe ( a quand des ssd thunderbolt de plusieurs tera à des prix abordables ?), les cartes sd,  qui peuvent faire jusqu'à 64 go et sont assez solides. Voilà les remplacants du cd/dvd. Ok il y a un hic c'est que les films sont vendu sur galettr, et bien il suffit de se brancher un lecteur dvd/bluray sur sa tv et non pas regarder ses films sur son petits ecran de mac, ou alors ajouter un lecteur externe le temps du film...

Ces nouveaux imacs sont hyper classe ! Par contre oui, je ne comprend pas pourquoi Apple continue de sortir des ipad 16 go... Le minimum devrait etre de 32, surtout qu'on ne peut pas ajouter de carte mémoire par la suite...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Personne n'oblige à suivre le mouvement et on est toujours libre d'aller voir en face si l'herbe est plus verte.
> 
> Mais gare aux déconvenues.
> 
> ...


 
1 / Question déconvenues, tu devrais sérieusement aborder le sujet de(s) Mail(s) avec les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard qui ont fait la dernière mise à jour de sécurité.  Ils sont ravis... Et il n'y a pas de retour en arrière ! 
2/ Je viens d'envoyer des photos et des pièces jointes par mail à un collègue via Outlook. Pas de Skydrive dans l'affaire et nos machines de travail sont à jour sous Windows 7. Curieux, non !?

Thunderbird est un excellent client mail en plus il est multi plateforme et gratuit. 


Tu sembles oublier l'association d'un iPhone 5 à un Mac un peu ancien mais pas dépassé. L'iphone 5 nécessite une version d'iTunes miniale qui requiert une révision d'OS X qui n'est plus disponible que via le Store. Bref, essaye d'associer un iPhone 5 avec un Mac qui est encore sous 10.5. Il faut passer par OS X 10.6.3 en DVD puis mettre à jour en 10.6.8 pour accéder au store. Seul souci, 10.6.3 n'est plus vendu par Apple. N'est-ce pas une magnifique déconvenue quand un PC du début du siècle sous Windows XP réalise l'opération en un tournemain ? 



iDuck a dit:


> Pour la musique, le truc est connu depuis longtemps : graver un CD-audio pour zapper les DRM.


 
C'est sûrement la raison pour laquelle Apple a retiré le SuperDrive. 

/plus rien à voir avec le Quote

_Dernièrement_, j'ai quand même épinglé ceci chez Apple (en fait, ce sont finalement des déconvenues) : 
- la suppression d'iDisk,
- la fin de MobileMe (qui offrait plus de services qu'iCloud),
- l'abandon de Rosetta,
- la diparition d'une partie de la suite iLife,
- la disparition de la télécommande,
- l'abandon d'un media de restauration,
- l'augmentation tarifaire très importante des Mac,
- la suppression de l'iMac 24",
- la fin du MacBook blanc premier prix,
- la disparition du modèle good de feu l'offre good/better/best,
- l'incompatibilité grandissante d'applications avec les dernières versions d'OS X,
- l'abandon de fonctions/programmes qui étaient dans OS X,
- la fin des adaptateurs livrés avec les MacBook Pro

Et pourtant, quand je suis arrivé sur ce forum, on mettaient en avant les MacBook Pro avec LA suite iLife, les DVD mythiques gris de restauration, la télécommande, l'adaptateur, MobileMe, les moults applications intégrées à OS X (Front Row ), etc. Tout ça justifiait l'achat d'un MacBook Pro Good déjà plus cher qu'un bon PC professionnel de Dell, HP ou Lenovo avec garantie de 3 ans sur site. Il était également admis que le prix des Mac ne montaient pas ou presque pas lors de mises à jour, seul l'équipement était revu à la hausse (plus de MHz, de Go, etc). 

Maintenant, tout ce "bundle" n'est plus, les prix ont augmenté de manière importante et il faut encore acheter des adaptateurs (Thunderbolt - Ethernet, Thunderbolt - FireWire, Magsafe 1 vers 2 voire Thunderbolt vers DVI) et un graveur USB. Les prix des MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces (appareil Appel qui m'intéresse le plus) ont grimpé en flèche : avec la fin du good, on a plus que better et best. Le ticket d'entrée pour un 15,4 est passé de ~1600  à presque 1800 ...

Note : Je cite des choses qui ne me touchent pas ou très peu mais ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ne me touchent pas qu'elles n'affectent pas d'autres utilisateurs. Personnellement, une seule chose m'intéresse : un portable léger, performant, autonomie et silencieux. Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que le MacBook Pro (Retina) 15,4 pouces malgré le prix. Malheureusement, il n'était (et n'est toujours pas) sorti mais l'Asus Zenbook Prime U500VZ (mais quel bête nom anti-commercial) aurait été une alternative sérieuse...


PS : Avec Windows 8, Microsoft met en place son 1984 façon Apple (qui a finalement bien remplacé Big Blue)... L'herbe n'est donc pas plus verte là bas, elle commence même à jaunir... Je ferais mêrme franchement gafe, ils ont remplacé les icônes par des tuiles !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2/ Je viens d'envoyer des photos et des pièces jointes par mail à un collègue via Outlook. Pas de Skydrive dans l'affaire et nos machines de travail sont à jour sous Windows 7. Curieux, non !?
> 
> Thunderbird est un excellent client mail en plus il est multi plateforme et gratuit.



Comme client mail, elle utilise Windows Live Mail. Et là, c'est Skydrive obligatoire.


----------



## macabee (26 Octobre 2012)

qui deviennent obsolètes et ne fonctionnent plus correctement ( imprimantes ) quand il y a changement d'OSX ... Est-ce le cas avec les versions successives de windaube ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> qui deviennent obsolètes et ne fonctionnent plus correctement ( imprimantes ) quand il y a changement d'OSX ... Est-ce le cas avec les versions successives de windaube ?



Windows n'est pas meilleur, une imprimante bas de gamme de plus 4 ans risque bien de ne plus être opérationnelle, ou alors avec un driver générique, donc adieu les fonctions évoluées.


----------



## Lucieaus (26 Octobre 2012)

C'est du ressort du fabriquant de l'imprimante dans ce cas là, de sortir un pilote pour du matos ancien sur le dernier système de Microsoft. Tu penses bien que dans beaucoup de cas, ils le font pas, histoire qu'il faille renouveler le matos. Mais sinon non, le truc chiant par contre c'est les service pack. Certains drivers ou logiciels s'installent pas si tu n'as pas le SP3 de Windows XP par exemple. C'est pénible pour ceux qui n'entretiennent pas leur système, mais sinon ça pose normalement aucun souci.

Les imprimantes qui sortent actuellement sont encore compatibles avec XP, sorti il y a 10 ans. A titre de comparaison, pour Mac, c'est souvent Tiger qui est le minimum requis, sorti en 2005.

Apple distribue les pilotes d'imprimantes, mais c'est sûrement pas eux qui les développe




Ceci mis à part, Le truc auquel il faudra vous attendre par contre, c'est qu'Apple fasse la même chose que Nintendo pour la 3DS XL : vendre le produit sans chargeur. Pour vendre le produit un peu moins cher et ne pas pénaliser ceux qui ont déjà un Mac portable avec un chargeur qui pourrait être compatible.


----------



## macabee (26 Octobre 2012)

est le MAXIMUM requis par l'imprimante , pour fonctionner normalement ...


----------



## Lucieaus (26 Octobre 2012)

Non, c'est le système minimal requis.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Octobre 2012)

j'ai fait comme toi, il y a quelques mois maintenant après 1 macbook, 1 imac, 2 macbook pro et un macbook air...
   Le fait qu'apple délaisse de plus en plus les "pro" au profit de "l'image de marque", design, etc... m'ont fait quitté un univers que j'ai vanté à tant de personnes afin de les faire switcher.

   Comme disent les vieux "c'était mieux avant"

  Aujourd'hui, avec la dernière keynote, je suis encore  "réconforté" dans mes choix
  De la finesse, du "jetable", macbook pro qui n'a de pro que le nom (puissance moyenne, connectique légère...), prix exorbitants, enfin, ça aurait pu être cher si les performances suivaient.

  Ensuite l'Imac... c'est bien, mais le mac pro? ça reste marginal en volume de vente, mais c'est un peu une image de marque... bref...

  Je suis passé à windows (7), j'en suis satisfait, mais j'ai toujours l'ipad (du boulot), un iphone 4s (le 5 trop cher).
   Si un jour apple change, innove pour de vrai ou retourne vers un marché un peu plus pro, je re switcherai probablement...


 Edit: un des grands éléments déclenchants à également été la nullité d'icloud... j'avais un macbook air, un iphone, un ipad, pages sur les 3, impossible de continuer à travailler un document sur un autre device que celui où je l'ai commencé... 
   Ensuite je m'étais fait volé mon macbook pro, find my mac==> bidon, juste un gadget

  Je préfère dropbox...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Octobre 2012)

si tu veux passer sur windows, super, c'est un excellent OS.... mais tu peux déjà juste installer windows sur ton mac sans changer de machine.

les nouvelles machines ne te conviennent pas, super aussi tu vas pouvoir garder ton ancienne machine plus longtemps, et garder tes economies.

les nouveaux macs sont trop chers, super... (idem parapgraphe précédent).

Tu veux acheter absolument une nouvelle machine, super, tu vas faire vivre les entreprises.

Oui les choses changent, la disquette, le DVD, et demain le blue ray seront obsolètes, oui le but des frabriquants est de te faire acheter de nouveaux produits ... et le marketing développé est excellent. Oui Windows c'est cool...

Un ordi, un smartphone, ou une tablette ne sont que des objets... ils n'ont pas vocation à être universels, intagibles, évolutifs et parfaits, ils sont produits pour être vendus et utilisés. Si la nouvelle gamme des macs ne te plais pas, tu es libre de ne pas l'acheter, et libre aussi de changer de marque. Un Mac ou un PC sous windows font les mêmes choses mais avec un interface différente. De la même manière que tu peux conduire une renault ou une BMW, dans les deux cas tu rejoins ton point d'arrivée mais pas forcément dans les mêmes conditions...

Alors on s'en fout de ton choix, il est personnel, tout à fait respectable et justifiable, la seule vraie question c'est pourquoi tu nous en parles ?


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2012)

Donc Emmanuel, ok il faut être un pigeon et la fermer ??? Elle est bien la nouvelle génération des Apple Users, maléable à souhait, plus qu'à demander des volontaires pour le sacrifice, il y en aura plein ... a se demander si la pomme ne prépare pas le terrain pour que vous tombiez facilement dans la scientologie ou autre truc du genre ...

Quand à dire que Windows est un excellent OS, il faut que je pouffe (surtout en tant que dev multi-os). Et comme OS X est en train de devenir pareil, que nous reste-t-il ? Rien. La conclusion de 30 ans de concurrence est qu'on ne baigne plus que dans la médiocrité et le toujours en bêta ...

Bref continue à rêver et à payer c'est bien, tu es un bon CONsommateur


----------



## edd72 (27 Octobre 2012)

Il ne dit pas qu'il faut la fermer.

Il dit juste que le besoin d'ouvrir un sujet pour ça n'est pas anodin. Il peut soit révéler le doute, soit le besoin de troll...

Ce qui ressort de tout ça est plus la frustration de ne pas avoir les moyens de s'offrir ce qu'il veut, il essaie de persuader qu'il n'en veut pas pour tenter d'aider à se faire une raison.

Moi, je suis très content avec mon matos et mon OS  Et je ne ressent pas le besoin d'ouvrir un sujet pour ça ;p


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 1 / Question déconvenues, tu devrais sérieusement aborder le sujet de(s) Mail(s) avec les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard qui ont fait la dernière mise à jour de sécurité.  Ils sont ravis... Et il n'y a pas de retour en arrière !



Euh, j'm'incruste, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de mail + maj de sécurité ?  Je suis inquiet et toujours sur Snow Leopard (moins inquiet ). 

Bon, sinon depuis deux semaines, mon smtp mobileme ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai du le mettre à jour


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Donc Emmanuel, ok il faut être un pigeon et la fermer ??? Elle est bien la nouvelle génération des Apple Users, maléable à souhait, plus qu'à demander des volontaires pour le sacrifice, il y en aura plein ... a se demander si la pomme ne prépare pas le terrain pour que vous tombiez facilement dans la scientologie ou autre truc du genre ...
> 
> Quand à dire que Windows est un excellent OS, il faut que je pouffe (surtout en tant que dev multi-os). Et comme OS X est en train de devenir pareil, que nous reste-t-il ? Rien. La conclusion de 30 ans de concurrence est qu'on ne baigne plus que dans la médiocrité et le toujours en bêta ...
> 
> Bref continue à rêver et à payer c'est bien, tu es un bon CONsommateur



Je ne suis pas un anti windows, bien que je me refuse pour le moment à revenir sur windows... mais ce n'est un OS aussi mauvais que certains se plaisent à conspuer, des dizaines de misslions qui l'utilisent au quotidien ne sont pas que des idiots décervelés.

C'est sur ces éléments que je suis en désaccord :

On n'est pas obligé de changer de machine tous les deux /trois surtout à titre personnel, alors si la nouvelle génération ne plait pas on peut très bien éviter de l'acheter... 

Oui le matériel évolue et on ne peut pas être et avoir été... les nouvelles générations exploitent mieux de nouveaux supports, nouvelles interface de connexions... et non tout n'est pas rétrocompatible... c'est le sens du progrès, on peut tout à fait le refuser et conserver sa machine.

Sur la question du prix, je rigole un peu plus encore, il y a le marché de l'occasion, le refurb, des crédits à 0 % ou simplement le fait de s'organiser (type : je mets 30 de côté par mois) , et si c'est toujouts trop cher ... pareil je conserve ma machine actuelle.

Il n'y a pas de vaches sacrées, il suffit de se rappeler les cris poussés lors du passage de la disquette 5 1/4 à 3 1/2, de l'abandon du support disquette, du SCSI (là t'as la haine parce que tu as dépensé 10 000 FF pour la carte et un disque dur...), le PCI express, du Fire Wire 400 puis 800... 

ALors oui je comprends que l'on ne soit pas content... mais qu'attends t'on rééllement d'un ordinateur, quelles doivent être ses fonctions... et là il faut aussi reconna^tre le progrès extraordinaire accompli, ce sont de vértibales outils multimédias : vidéos, photos, musique, des outils de productivité professionnels... 

Le surcôut allégué d'Apple est peut être élevé, mais il ne me semble pas injustifié pour un utilisateur lambda, pour les pros et les geeks qui peuvent s'en sortir sous linux, ou qui peuvent faire des hackintosh le choix est différent ...

C'est vrai que je trouve cela génial que mon téléphone, ma tablette et mon ordi marchent ensembles, je trouve génial de n'avoir eu de plantage en plus de 10 ans, d'avoir le sentiment que mon MBA est neuf comme au premier jour plus de trois et demi après... cela aussi a un prix... et beaucoup de mes amis impécunieux sont toujours sur des configs de plus de 5 ans, type Mac Mini G4, ou PB... et tout se passe trés bien ! De la même manière je possède a titre perso un Imac qui a plus de 5 ans, et si je pensais le changer, je pense que je vais attendre, il tourne parfaitement, je vais juste lui greffer un nouveau disque dur plus important et j'espère repartir pour quelques années... comme cela je ne pose pas la question de l'abandon du fire wire  ou du superdrive.


----------



## esv^^ (27 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Un an?
> Un an et tu veux retourner sous windows parce que les macs sont trop chers?
> Bah et alors?
> Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire qu'ils soient trop chers? Tu viens de t'en acheter un, tu ne vas quand même pas déjà en racheter un autre?



Tout à fait d'accord: un Mac se rentabilise sur plus d'un an! Certains disent 2 pour rester à la pointe, moi je dit 5 et parfois plus: Je t'écris depuis un iMac G4 Tournesol largement rentabilisé...


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme client mail, elle utilise Windows Live Mail. Et là, c'est Skydrive obligatoire.



Si tu ajoutes des images en pièce jointe, tes images arriveront dans leurs formats d'origine. Si tu fais "inserer" > "Une seule photo" (mais tu peux en choisir autant que tu veux) tu les insères dans le corps du message et donc les dimensions changes. Dans ces deux cas, pas besoin de skydrive. 

Après, si tu veux insérer un "album photo", effectivement, c'est le cloud de Microsoft.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, j'm'incruste, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de mail + maj de sécurité ?  Je suis inquiet et toujours sur Snow Leopard (moins inquiet ).
> 
> Bon, sinon depuis deux semaines, mon smtp mobileme ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai du le mettre à jour&#8230;



Il y a un topic dans la section OS X avec masse de mécontents. Ca passe à une version de Mail qui ne leur plait pas, j'ai pas suivi le détail outre que c'était scandaleux qu'Apple sous le couvert d'une simple mise à jour change la version de Mail. Le sujet ne m'intéressait pas plus que ça, donc lu en diagonale.  



G2LOQ a dit:


> Si tu ajoutes des images en pièce jointe, tes images arriveront dans leurs formats d'origine. Si tu fais "inserer" > "Une seule photo" (mais tu peux en choisir autant que tu veux) tu les insères dans le corps du message et donc les dimensions changes. Dans ces deux cas, pas besoin de skydrive.
> 
> Après, si tu veux insérer un "album photo", effectivement, c'est le cloud de Microsoft.



On peut donc, pour le problème initial, penser être en présence d'un souci au niveau de l'interface chaise clavier...


----------



## grün (27 Octobre 2012)

Retourner sur un autre système d'exploitation ? Pour des raisons de coût ? Il me venait à l'esprit qu'une solution assez peu coûteuse consiste à utiliser son pc avec une distribution linux et à faire durer l'ensemble aussi longtemps que possible. Après tout, pour une utilisation basique, n'est-ce pas amplement suffisant ? Dans l'esprit "décroissant", il y a des trouvailles très ingénieuses quand on s'inscrit dans une autre durée que celle de la consommation hyper-instantanée. Mais la pomme apporte un confort de travail dont je me passerais difficilement quitte à y mettre le prix.


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2012)

grün a dit:


> Retourner sur un autre système d'exploitation ? Pour des raisons de coût ? Il me venait à l'esprit qu'une solution assez peu coûteuse consiste à utiliser son pc avec une distribution linux et à faire durer l'ensemble aussi longtemps que possible. Après tout, pour une utilisation basique, n'est-ce pas amplement suffisant ?



Tu m'étonnes... qui conviendrait même à 70 % des gens, c'est évident.
Moi si j'utilisais pas la créative suite d'adobe pour le boulot ça serait vite vu.
Et pourtant je garderais un mac mini ! 
Impossible de trouver mieux en terme de puissance/prix/encombrement/silence dans le monde pc !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, j'm'incruste, mais c'est quoi cette histoire de mail + maj de sécurité ?  Je suis inquiet et toujours sur Snow Leopard (moins inquiet ).


Pas d'inquiétude à avoir.

La mise a jour se sécurité comporte AUSSI une mise à jour de Mail (de 4.5 en 4.6), qui ne change pas Mail ni son utilisation.

Le problème est qu' Apple n'a pas prévenu, ce qui n'est pas très malin, et je suis poli...

La mise à jour ne pose aucun problème et est transparente pour l'utilisateur si Mail 4.5 est présent dans le dossier HD / Applis. 
Mail se transforme en 4.6 et c'est tout.

Le problème se pose lorsque Mail 4.5 a été déplacé ou renommé (c'est plus fréquent qu'on croit).

Dans ce cas la mise à jour de Mail échoue, et Mail 4.5 ne fonctionne pas après la mise à jour de sécurité.

Pour rattraper le coup, il faut soit remettre Mail 4.5 au bon endroit, et réappliquer la màj.

Soit se procurer un Mail 4.6 (auprès d'un coreligionnaire) et le placer dans le dossier Applis.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2012)

Pour faire suite à ce qui *Renaud31* sur Mail. Autre cas et c'est du vécu, avec Adobe Master Collection CS6.

Si on créé dans Applications, un dossier regroupant tous les produits, y compris Adobe Acrobat X, les MAJ se feront sans problème. Mais le hic, est qu'il devient impossible de lire les .pdf depuis le navigateur.

La solution ? Ressortir Adobe Acrobat X et tout revient dans l'ordre.


----------



## Mitchells (28 Octobre 2012)

Apple ne vend pas du prix, il vend du bon matériel, de l'intelligence et de l'ergonomie.
Tout comme BMW ou Audi.
Mais moins cher


----------



## ysengrain (28 Octobre 2012)

Vous, switcheurs, vous avez raison de parler de prix ... de toutes les appset matos qu'il va falloir racheter. Courage et mes salutations à vos banquiers


----------



## apenspel (28 Octobre 2012)

Boboss29 a dit:


> Serieusement, la perte du lecteur dvd n'est pas bien grave. Qui grave encore des dvd à l'heure actuelle ? Je vois des mains qui se lèvent en disant, moi, moi, moi... Ok, et bien sachez que vous pourrez toujours le faire, avec un lecteur externe !
> 
> Ces nouveaux imacs sont hyper classe !


C'est sûr qu'ils sont class avec un graveur Samsung à côté (49 au lieu de 79), et des fils, des transfos, des hubs, des HDs.
Là où je suis d'accord, c'est que le SuperDrive ne valait rien : n'importe quel graveur externe tourne deux fois plus vite, au moins. Mais il n'empêche que si on achète une bécane pour le côté class, autant qu'elle reste class, non ?

Alors j'attends de voir les problèmes des nouveaux écrans. En attendant, il faudrait peut-être se remettre à gérer les écrans externes.

Quant à la dématérialisation, oui, c'est bien le DivX, en plus ça ne coûte rien, vu qu'on n'est pas obligé d'acheter sur iTunes. Encore que ça dépend de ce que permettront encore les nouveaux processeurs. Hé oui, Sandy Bridge = DRM dans le hardware. OK, dans le monde d'en face c'est pareil. Mais pas si on tourne sur AMD.

Bref, pour encore faire ce qu'on veut sur *nos* machines, il va falloir bricoler. Alors le côté class, il peut se rhabiller. C'est juste du cosmétique le temps d'une vente, mais après Non pas après, c'est avant d'acheter qu'il faut réfléchir. Et c'est tout vu : l'avenir de [Mac] OS X passe par le hackintosh on dirait : config comme on veut, périphs comme on veut, et Apple, bon ben, c'est un fabricant de téléphones et gadgets associés. Amen.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

ysengrain a dit:


> Vous, switcheurs, vous avez raison de parler de prix ... de toutes les appset matos qu'il va falloir racheter. Courage et mes salutations à vos banquiers



A mon avis, que l'on achète un Mac ou un PC (IBM compatible) on devrait en avoir pour le prix, reste que chez Apple on est en droit d'obtenir la qualité recherchée.


----------



## mypiano-coach (28 Octobre 2012)

Les produits de la Pomme sont chers et ce n'est pas nouveau.

Difficile de pas succomber aux nouveaux produits et pour la plupart des posts, c'est avant tout la frustration de ne pas posséder le dernier modèle qui choque, faute de moyens financiers.

Pour moi, le Mac est irremplaçable au niveau ergonomie sans parler qualité de fabrication, design etc... 

Gérer le parc technologie est important. Le nouvel iMac 27" I7 avec Fusion drive 3To DD et 32 Gb Ram remplacera mon iMac 24" 2008.

Un graveur CD/DVD externe nécessaire pour mes clients sera ajouté mais cela ne me choque pas qu'il soit absent de l'iMac, ce dernière ayant une tendance à être lent et à ajouter une surchauffe de la dalle.

Au niveau idevices, un iPhone 5 remplacera mon 3GS et en 2013, mon iPad 1 sera remplacé par un iPad 5eme génération.

Tous mes investissements sont amortis:
Mac tous les 5 ans et idevices tous les 3 ans.

Inutile de râler, la sagesse s'impose...


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

mypiano-coach a dit:


> Inutile de râler, la sagesse s'impose...



+1


----------



## Boboss29 (28 Octobre 2012)

Et bien bon courage à ceux qui vont retourner sur windows... j'ai un poste en windows 7, avec un quadcore et 8GO de ram + 1 ATI 5770, bref une bonne machine, et bien je le trouve poussif par rapport à mon mini 2011...

En fait, je ne suis pas du tout fanatique APPLE, mais au dela des produit, du design etc des produits APPLE, ce qui fait la différence avec un pc c'est l'OS : Windows même dans sa version 7 (bientot 8) et à des années lumières de OSX, tant au niveau design que des fonctionnalités... quand je retourne sur windows je peste de ne pas pouvoir utiliser les gestes du magic trackpad, visualiser un fichier  en appuyant sur la barre espace, les différents bureaux, etc, et pourtant j'ai été utilisateur de windows pendant plus de 10 ans (98, 2000, XP, vista, 7) , et suis sous osx depuis moins d'un an.

Rajoutez à cela les spywares, l'antivirus indispensable (quoique sous OSX apparemment ça commence à arriver les virus, mais c'est anecdotique par rapport à l'histoire de windows...), la défragmentation, etc... Je crois que vous n'avez pas réalisé à quel point on est tranquille sur OSX ! Et puis le magic trackpad... un régal, y a t il un équivalent sous windows ? hummm pas sur.... Et puis certains soft Apple qu'on ne retrouve pas sous windows (Page, Keynote, Logic, Aperture ou iphoto, etc...)
alors que tous les softs windows sont sur mac...

Mon rêve serai de pouvoir installer OSX simplement sur un PC lambda car au final le design on s'en fout une fois qu'on a le nez collé à l'écran. Bon ok il y a les hackintosh, mais c'est pas non plus super simple apparemment et ça reste de la bidouille.



apenspel a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'ils sont class avec un graveur Samsung à côté (49&#8364; au lieu de 79&#8364, et des fils, des transfos, des hubs, des HDs.
> Là où je suis d'accord, c'est que le SuperDrive ne valait rien : n'importe quel graveur externe tourne deux fois plus vite, au moins. Mais il n'empêche que si on achète une bécane pour le côté class, autant qu'elle reste class, non ?
> 
> .



Bin écoute, à moins de passer sa journée à graver des cd et dvd, je ne vois pas en quoi sortir une fois dans la semaine/mois/année son support externe peut être gênant...  tu le sors, tu l'utilises, tu le ranges dans ton placard, au moins il reste protégé de la poussière, de plus, personnellement, j'aime pas trop le format mange disque, psychologiquement, si il déconne j'ai peur que mon cd reste bloqué dedans...

Bon courage donc à tous les futurs switcheurs windows


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2012)

Boboss29 a dit:


> de plus, personnellement, j'aime pas trop le format mange disque, psychologiquement, si il déconne j'ai peur que mon cd reste bloqué dedans...



Y a pas que de la psychologie, je trouve leur durée de vie moindre et bcp de personnes se retrouvent avec des DVD de leur médiathèque bloqué dedans tout ça parce qu'il y a un truc anti-vol.


----------



## chti (28 Octobre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouep, j'avoue que je m'en fous sur lecteur/graveur, mon lecteur est mort depuis 2 ans sur mon mini et un graveur dvd double couche ça coûte 24 &#8364; sur LDLC. J'avais acheté d'ailleurs à l'époque un lecteur de disquette USB, qui m'a servi encore 1 an ou 2 avant d'aller au fond d'un tiroir.
> 
> Le Blu-ray, c'est un truc de passionné, faut déjà avoir les moyens car si tu as pas le home cinéma qui va avec, ça sert à rien, ou alors au moins le 27 pouces. C'est bien simple, je connais personne qui en a 1 (sur disons plus de 50 personnes), ah si une seule personne, un client passionné justement qui a une grosse cinémathèque. La plupart des gens, dont je fais parti, on regarde du divx, franchement j'apprécie une belle image, mais pour moi c'est accessoire, le contenu prime sur la forme, je regarde ça sur un 21 pouces en 1600 x 1200 et ça me suffit, oui ça fait un peu petit et alors ? Reste le ciné de quartier sinon. Je connais plus de personnes qui ont un vidéo-projecteur et d'ailleurs si je devais choisir, ça serait vite vu.
> 
> ...



On a sur les machines actuelles un lecteur SD qui n'existait pas.
Une carte SD c'est jusqu'à 64 GO supplémentaires, les photos de l'éventuel appareil en direct, et la possibilité de caser les films...
Rien n'empêche de garder des machines plus anciennes pour le cd de la,petite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

J'ai lu ces quelques pages. Et ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est l'agressivité de certains propos.

J'achète mes machines d'occasion, ou sur le refurb. Les occasions ont souvent encore un temps de garantie qui me permet de compléter avec l'apple care....
J'ai parfois installé windows et même Ubuntu...

J'ai revendu mes machines d'occasion, elles tournent toujours... C'est un autre circuit.

Ce qui me dérange le plus dans le système créé par les ordinateurs, c'est que tous sont accessibles par les créateurs des systèmes. 
On écrit que Mac c'est fermé. 
Pourtant on peut installer les autres systèmes, voire les intégrer. Ce qui n'est pas possible pour les autres systèmes propriétaires.
Et moi qui étais sur google (mai&#314; picasa, docs etc...) je commence à me poser sérieusement la question d'éliminer l'ensemble. Trop de choses deviennent opaques.
Et rien que pour cela Androïd ne me tente pas. Sans compter les difficultés liées aux différentes versions

Pour la même raison, plus de Facebook...

Mac a toujours été cher, c'est vrai. Peut-être que, proportionnellement il l'est moins maintenant qu'il y a 20 ans (combien coûtait un Newton, ancêtre des PDA, iPad etc... Peut être pas encore dépassé sur un certain nombre de points  ?)
L'usage multiforme de ces produits permet d'éviter d'autres achats indispensables au quotidien.
Il faudrait réellement comptabiliser tous ces usages pour évoquer le prix.

Un autre point de vue: quand je vois ma mère se débrouiller avec l'iPad pour lire le journal et communiquer avec moi par face time, alors que la maladie lui fait oublier comment répondre au téléphone, je ne puis que me réjouir de l'existence de cette machine. On peut agrandir les caractères, se faire lire ce qu'on ne voit pas... 
C'est curieux comme l'ipad l'a intéressée tout de suite, alors que l'ordinateur la laissait indifférente.
Elle y a joué au scrabble à l'hôpital (je ne sais pas si elle saurait encore)...
Et je pense que d'autres situations trouvent aussi une amélioration du quotidien par ces machines.
Il faudrait étudier cela un peu sérieusement, pour aborder la question du coût.
En attendant, pour rester dans l'immédiat abordé sur ce post, windows 8 coûtera combien ?


----------



## aribibi (29 Octobre 2012)

ben il y en a pour tout monde des marques et des modèles en fonction de ce que l'on fait avec. Perso je suis un mec de base, pas riche pas pauvre, en fonction de ce que je fais avec mon MBP9.1 je n'ai pas trouvé une machine aussi conviviale que celle-ci. Carbure, chauffe peu, sexy juste ce foutu thunderbidulle qui est un attrape nigot pour une majorité d'utilisateurs. Avec les conseils de ce forum ssd+16gb de ram et il va presque aussi vite que mon MP 2008 dont je ne vais pas parler parce que je vais claquer avant lui.

Je cherche une autre bécane pour ma femme et finalement je vais lui prendre un MBP 13" de base, virer le DD, that's it parce que chez la concurence c'est de la daube pour un petit peu moins cher et pas d'ILife, c'est en plus, si on fait le calcul un bon unibody dans lequel on peut intervenir ce n'est pas un luxe dans le temps. 

Quand J'ai commandé mon MBP il est venu de Chine! en quatre jours par UPS, trouvez moi une autre marque qui fait ça, des laptops ils en ont plein les palettes, les vendent pas. Mon expérience avec HP et Sony? Un an et deux mois pour le 1er, 3 ans pour le 2ème, barrés à vie plus 10 ans. Même si des fois j'avoue disjoncter avec Apple sur certains trucs, comme les prix, la compatibilté OSX dans le temps, le Finder (et oui celui de Windows est bien plus "productif"), ben globalement je leur dis chapeau les boys

Keep in touch


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2012)

Content de voir et de lire que tout le monde n'a pas apprécié l'augmentation de prix de toute la gamme Apple .

Surtout en période de crise c'est vraiment , mais vraiment déplacé, peut être pour remercier le public d'avoir cru en la pomme , et ayant maintenant suffisamment de part de marché ! Zouuu on se fait mettre une quenelle .

Ce qui me taquine depuis quelques temps est plus éthique que financier bien que je n'arrive plus a suivre les délire d'APPLE , l'incompatibilité entre iPhone et anciens OS , nous pousser a passer sur Lion pour beaucoup d'App etc etc .

Ils ont de plus supprimé le macbook qui était l'entrée de gamme Grd public et il faut donc déboursé 1300 euros pour un Macbook pro ... ( j'ai des griefs contre le Air mais c'est un autre sujet , quoi que ...) Arriver a faire acheter un Portable sur lequel on ne peut rajouter de ram ! c'est tres tres fort ! demain la voiture ou on ne peut changer aucun pneus ...

Je reviens au 1300 euros et je pense aux nombres d'heures de travail pour atteindre cette somme .

Quand au SAV , depuis quelques années , on vous fait comprendre que si vous venez c'est que vous êtes cool , mais le techniciens s'y connait bien plus que vous , et vous etes coool oh oui vous etes cool et on va vous glisser une petite quenelle quand même , mais de façon décontracté quoi ... histoire que tout le monde soit cool quoi ....

Bref , Apple c'est un peu comme la cocaïne , c'est chic , c'est cher  ,c'est bon (rarement ) et ça dure jamais aussi longtemps qu'on  l'espérait , et on se retrouve souvent avec un arrière gout dégeu . Et moi j'aime bien avoir un orgasme quand je me fais En**ler 

Voilà , j'y vais un fort , quoi que , mais depuis quelques temps ça monte , ça monte ....


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Content de voir et de lire que tout le monde n'a pas apprécié l'augmentation de prix de toute la gamme Apple .


:mouais:

Assez logique: qui est assez maso pour "apprécier" une monté de prix?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Content de voir et de lire que tout le monde n'a pas apprécié l'augmentation de prix de toute la gamme Apple .
> 
> Surtout en période de crise c'est vraiment , mais vraiment déplacé, peut être pour remercier le public d'avoir cru en la pomme , et ayant maintenant suffisamment de part de marché ! Zouuu on se fait mettre une quenelle .
> 
> ...


je plussoie fortement. Voilà un post qui semble refléter parfaitement l'avis général à l'exception des fanboys bien entendu 
le ver est il maintenant dans la pomme ?
le vert du dollar oui.....
pour ma part , je refuse cette course à la surenchère prix beau clinquant 
le refurb me convient parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

> Content de voir et de lire que tout le monde n'a pas apprécié l'augmentation de prix de toute la gamme Apple .


Et pourtant, il y a toujours plus de monde qui en achète des Mac trop chers. Il en va de même pour les bagnoles allemandes. L'engouement pour des produits bien faits, enfin dans la croyance des gens. 

En fin de compte il suffit de lire sur les forums (ordinateurs, bagnoles et autres produits de consommation) les coups de gueules des gens qui ont cru dépenser juste, pour des produits qui nous sont présentés comme super, superbes, vraiment le must, alors que d'autres fabricants sont tout autant capables de proposer des produits valables, sinon corrects pour une utilisation lambda. Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir un Mac, une Mercedes, une maison au soleil.



> Surtout en période de crise c'est vraiment


 tout le monde vis à un moment donné de son existence,_ une crise au niveau des finances_, même les nantis, certains le vivent en étant jeunes, d'autres moins prévoyants sur le tard. A chacun sa façon de la vivre, les longues périodes de chômage ne vont pas arranger les choses. 



> Quand au SAV , depuis quelques années


 ben c'est pareil pour tous les produits de consommation, d'investissement (là on nous fait croire qu'un Mac, une bagnole allemande c'est un investissement, à part certains modèles rares qui se vendent très chers). Rien de cela en fait car ce sont avant tout des dépenses constantes, renouvelables grâce aux nouveautés lancées qui nous font croire que ce que l'on a est dépassé le jour même de la sortie d'un nouveau modèle.

Tant que les firmes ont la croissance en vue, elles ne vont pas changer leur politique de vente agressive, et surtout ne pas arrêter de vanter leurs produits comme utiles (même vital) à nos besoins. Mais qui le prétend, vous ... moi ... non ceux qui veulent vous vider votre porte monnaie. Reste que je ne quitterai pas Apple, au moins avec mon Mac j'ai un produit qui fonctionne.


----------



## pickwick (29 Octobre 2012)

J'ai presque trente ans de recul sur le mac maintenant et ce qui m'amuse c'est que beaucoup tiennent absolument à avoir la dernière machine de la mort qui tue....quand ils en n'ont pas les moyens.
Or, les macs durent durent durent ..... et pour de très nombreuses personnes un mac d'il y a cinq ans est encore largement utilisable, j'ai un imac 24 " sur lequel j'ai mis le max de ram et un SSD et tout baigne, c'est ultra rapide, fiable, silencieux et Mountain Lion est un bonheur, iCloud fonctionne super bien avec ipad, iphone et imac.
Alors messieurs les râleurs, préférez parfois une bonne occasion vous ne serez pas déçu (je parle des machines de bureaux, mais les ibook G4 12 pouces fonctionnent encore très bien).
J'ai une collection de macs plus anciens, des imac G3, des cubes, des tournesols, tous fonctionnent encore bien et peuvent satisfaire certains utilisateurs encore.
En bref, en dehors de la toute dernière machine, il y a autre chose..... et vous verrez que comme le disent beaucoup, compte tenu de l'amortissement, le mac n'est pas si cher !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2012)

Chacun agit en fonction de ses besoins et de ses moyens...

Personnellement, mon iMac 24" mid 2007 sous ML suffit amplement à mes besoins et dès lors, je n'ai aucune nécessité d'en changer, nouveautés ou pas !
De même, j'utilise encore régulièrement mon PB 12" G4 ainsi que mon iBook G4 en déplacements ... ils sont encore opérationnels pour des présentations Keynote ou autres !
J'ai un iPhone 3G qui fonctionne parfaitement ainsi qu'un iPad 2 pour compléter mon "attirail".

Conclusion : aucun besoin immédiat et dès lors, aucun achat de prévu !

Pour continuer le parallèle avec les voitures : il y a 7 ans j'ai acheté une BMW 320CD neuve de fin de série, juste au moment où le nouveau modèle est arrivé ... full options, je l'ai payée 32.000 Euros ce qui, pour moi représentait un gros (énorme !) investissement ... A l'heure actuelle, elle atteint allègrement ses 400.000 kms sans aucun ennuis particuliers (mais elle est bien entretenue tous les 30.000 kms sans que le coût soit prohibitif malgré ce que l'on dit sur BMW) ... j'ai bien l'intention de la "tirer" jusqu'au bout n'ayant pas les moyens de m'en acheter une nouvelle et pourtant on me la reprend encore aux environs de 8.000 Euros !
Je considère donc que ma dépense d'origine était amplement justifiée compte tenu de la qualité du matériel acheté et de sa valeur résiduelle ... mais j'ai probablement eu "de la chance" !:rateau:

Tant que le matériel dont je dispose correspond à mes besoins (qui ne sont pas ceux d'un professionnel !), je continuerai à l'utiliser ... dans le cas contraire, je prendrai une décision en fonction de mes moyens...


----------



## gromatou3 (29 Octobre 2012)

En même temps, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers en remplacement d'un modèle qui a +/- an...[/QUOTE]

non personne, sauf que si tu possèdes comme moi pour 3000 euros de licences mac, t'as comme une raison de ne pas changer de plateforme, et là, t'es pris au piège et en otage !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> J'ai presque trente ans de recul sur le mac maintenant et ce qui m'amuse c'est que beaucoup tiennent absolument à avoir la dernière machine de la mort qui tue....quand ils en n'ont pas les moyens.
> Or, les macs durent durent durent ..... et pour de très nombreuses personnes un mac d'il y a cinq ans est encore largement utilisable, j'ai un imac 24 " sur lequel j'ai mis le max de ram et un SSD et tout baigne, c'est ultra rapide, fiable, silencieux et Mountain Lion est un bonheur, iCloud fonctionne super bien avec ipad, iphone et imac.
> Alors messieurs les râleurs, préférez parfois une bonne occasion vous ne serez pas déçu (je parle des machines de bureaux, mais les ibook G4 12 pouces fonctionnent encore très bien).
> J'ai une collection de macs plus anciens, des imac G3, des cubes, des tournesols, tous fonctionnent encore bien et peuvent satisfaire certains utilisateurs encore.
> En bref, en dehors de la toute dernière machine, il y a autre chose..... et vous verrez que comme le disent beaucoup, compte tenu de l'amortissement, le mac n'est pas si cher !



certes, mais j'ai un Core 2 duo de 2006 qui fonctionne très bien, mais la ram limitée à 3, je suis photographe ....  essaye de faire tourner Lightroom 4 ou DXO Optics Pro 7 dessus, et regarde tourner la roue .....  bien sûr, je peux remettre Lightroom 3 et regarder tourner la roue un (tout petit) poil moins longtemps, mais c'est très frustrant et on ne peut plus aujourd'hui se permettre de perdre tout ce temps, faut que les photos, même gratuites, soient livrées avant hier !


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2012)

Tout mes mac's neuf ou rifurb ont fait au moins un passage ( sinon deux au SAV ) 
étrange pour des produits de qualité ...

Mon MBP y est actuellement "mais c'est de ma faute" ( liquide sur clavier ), le jour du dépôt on m'annonce 1 à 5 jours avec une facture de 138 euros , au bout des 5 jours on me dit 3 jours de plus et la facture était en hors taxe et passe à 160 euros .... et mercredi ? on va me dire quoi ? repassez vendredi et se sera 210 euros ....?

Le technicien me fait comprendre que mon apple care ne servira plus a rien puisqu'au moindre soucis on me dira que c'est le liquide qui a créer d'éventuels dommages .( il me reste presque 600 jours d'AP )

Grrr Grrr  Kaos pas content


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2012)

gromatou3 a dit:


> En même temps, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers en remplacement d'un modèle qui a +/- an...


 
non personne, sauf que si tu possèdes comme moi pour 3000 euros de licences mac, t'as comme une raison de ne pas changer de plateforme, et là, t'es pris au piège et en otage ![/QUOTE]

1/ Si usage professionnel, amortissement et toussa, pourquoi trainer un truc de 2006 alors qu'il peut être amorti en 3 ans ? 
2/ Le refurb propose des machines reconditionnées moins chères dont de superbes affaires aucun souci pour la TVA
3/ L'occasion est une alternative viable  vu qu'en occasion on trouve des machines de moins d'un an avec un prix réduit de 30%. 
4/ En changeant de machine tous les 6 ans, une hausse de prix qui irait même jusqu'à 100  ne représente que 1,38  par mois.
5/ Rien n'oblige à acheter les Mac neuf au prix plein dans une boutique Apple ou sur le store Apple en ligne. Des tas de magasin vendent des Mac jusqu'à 150 voire 200  moins cher qu'Apple.
6/ Comme thebiglebowsky avec l'exemple de sa BMW 320, acheter un modèle d'ancienne gamme au moment du renouvellement permet d'avoir des prix très intéressant dans la boutiques qui vident leurs stocks.

Bref, ce ne sont pas les moyen de contourner la hausse des prix qui manquent même si ça ne l'empêche pas d'être bien réelle.  Donc clairement, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers...

Enfin, si tu te sens pris dans un piège, il faut envisager d'aller ailleurs surtout si tu estimes que ce sera de pire en pire. Il me semble que certains éditeurs permettent d'échanger une licence PC vs une licence Mac et inversement. En outre, il doit y avoir aussi des amortissements sur les logiciels. En cas de grosse migrations, il faut parfois des périodes transitoire de plusieurs années.

On n'est jamais réellement bloqué à moins d'être fataliste.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

Divx, mp3, j'adore les défenseurs du dématérialisé qui dévore des contenu hautement dégradé ... Il ne faut pas être un passionné pour aimer le BR ou le CD Audio (mieux le SA CD), simplement apprécier la qualité originale des uvres ! Vraiment je suis triste de voir que la nouvelle génération est prête à consommer n'importe quoi ...


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Divx, mp3, j'adore les défenseurs du dématérialisé qui dévore des contenu hautement dégradé ... Il ne faut pas être un passionné pour aimer le BR ou le CD Audio (mieux le SA CD), simplement apprécier la qualité originale des uvres ! Vraiment je suis triste de voir que la nouvelle génération est prête à consommer n'importe quoi ...


Regarder 24 en "divx", ça ne me dérange pas.


----------



## JeffZeze (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Divx, mp3, j'adore les défenseurs du dématérialisé qui dévore des contenu hautement dégradé ... Il ne faut pas être un passionné pour aimer le BR ou le CD Audio (mieux le SA CD), simplement apprécier la qualité originale des uvres ! Vraiment je suis triste de voir que la nouvelle génération est prête à consommer n'importe quoi ...



J'ai pas l'oreille musicale, et pas un matériel audio de ouf (écouteurs classique, casque Sennheiser milieu de gamme, enceinte Hercules pour PC milieu de gamme), donc Mp3 ou CD Audio, j'ai jamais vu une différence... J'imagine que certains l'entendent, pas moi...

DivX, je suis d'accord, j'ai arrêté, je suis quasi incapable de regarder un film une série en autre chose que 1080p. J'imagine que quand tu parles de divX tu parles de fichier en basse définition (je crois que des DivX HD ça existe).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Divx, mp3, j'adore les défenseurs du dématérialisé qui dévore des contenu hautement dégradé ... Il ne faut pas être un passionné pour aimer le BR ou le CD Audio (mieux le SA CD), simplement apprécier la qualité originale des uvres ! Vraiment je suis triste de voir que la nouvelle génération est prête à consommer n'importe quoi ...



Mais ecouter un SA CD sur un ordi n'a aucun intérêt, la qualité audio ne sera pas meilleure que pour un CD lu sur un lecteur fisher price... 
Pour la qualité orginal des oeuvres il faut un lecteur digne de ce nom avec un système ampli enceintes de qualité (et les prix ont beaucoup diminué) ou un excellent casque (type Grado...), mais ce n'est jamais sur un ordi à mon humble avis.


----------



## boddy (29 Octobre 2012)

Dans ma voiture, je vais faire comment pour écouter des CD acheter sur iTunes 

La case achat d'un graveur me paraît déjà cochée si j'achète un nouveau iMac :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Dans ma voiture, je vais faire comment pour écouter des CD acheter sur iTunes



Tu peux transférer, ta musique sur une clef USB ou l'iPhone et le jumeler avec ton autoradio


----------



## boddy (29 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu peux transférer, ta musique sur une clef USB ou l'iPhone et le jumeler avec ton autoradio



Ben, non, je peux pas.
J'ai une Yaris, auto radio intégré, mais pas de prise USB.

Je n'ai pas d'iPhone. Bien sûr, j'ai un téléphone portable, mais je me refuse à penser comme une bonne flopée de mes contemporains que je suis tellement indispensable qu'il me faut un téléphone à ce prix (avec les abonnements qui vont avec) pour répondre aux appels et regarder mes mails 24 h/24. D'autant plus que je suis 9 h par jour au boulot, avec une ligne directe, internet dans toutes les pièces et que, pendant les deux heures de trajet que je fais, même si on cherche à me joindre, je ne pourrais pas aller plus vite sur la route ni sauver le monde !

Je suis très déçue par l'attitude d'Apple. Apple c'était du tout intégré, le design bien sûr, mais sans fils et périphériques de partout. Qui dit périphériques, dit aussi achats supplémentaires. Où est aujourd'hui l'intérêt d'acheter Apple ? Il fait comme les autres, son seul but paraît être de nous faire consommer de la pomme : iTunes, AppStore, iPhone, iBidules en tous genres...

Question d'âge, je ne pense pas. Question de caractère plutôt. Quand j'ai l'impression qu'on m'oblige à acheter de plus en plus pour pouvoir faire la même chose qu'avant, ben, je regarde la concurrence et je prends une décision.


----------



## Bambouille (29 Octobre 2012)

chti a dit:


> Mac a toujours été cher, c'est vrai. Peut-être que, proportionnellement il l'est moins maintenant qu'il y a 20 ans (combien coûtait un Newton, ancêtre des PDA, iPad etc... Peut être pas encore dépassé sur un certain nombre de points  ?)



L'iBook de ma signature coûtait 2190 à sa sortie en 2002. Ho pinaise :mouais:
Avec le système et les applis qui vont bien il tourne encore comme une horloge. Par contre Internet lui ai proscrit, carte vidéo complètement dépassée.



kaos a dit:


> Content de voir et de lire que tout le monde n'a pas apprécié l'augmentation de prix de toute la gamme Apple .



On aurait pu s'en douter, le MBP 15" 2012 de base à pris 130 dans les gencives sur celui de 2011.

Par contre je suis totalement d'accord avec ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne nous oblige à rien.
Il y a encore un an, mon Mac principal était le PM de ma signature.
Et c'est l'obsolescence programmée d'Internet (et non celle d'Apple) qui m'a fait changer de machine puisque surfer devenait un calvaire.


----------



## gromatou3 (29 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> non personne, sauf que si tu possèdes comme moi pour 3000 euros de licences mac, t'as comme une raison de ne pas changer de plateforme, et là, t'es pris au piège et en otage !


 
1/ Si usage professionnel, amortissement et toussa, pourquoi trainer un truc de 2006 alors qu'il peut être amorti en 3 ans ? 
2/ Le refurb propose des machines reconditionnées moins chères dont de superbes affaires aucun souci pour la TVA
3/ L'occasion est une alternative viable  vu qu'en occasion on trouve des machines de moins d'un an avec un prix réduit de 30%. 
4/ En changeant de machine tous les 6 ans, une hausse de prix qui irait même jusqu'à 100  ne représente que 1,38  par mois.
5/ Rien n'oblige à acheter les Mac neuf au prix plein dans une boutique Apple ou sur le store Apple en ligne. Des tas de magasin vendent des Mac jusqu'à 150 voire 200  moins cher qu'Apple.
6/ Comme thebiglebowsky avec l'exemple de sa BMW 320, acheter un modèle d'ancienne gamme au moment du renouvellement permet d'avoir des prix très intéressant dans la boutiques qui vident leurs stocks.

Bref, ce ne sont pas les moyen de contourner la hausse des prix qui manquent même si ça ne l'empêche pas d'être bien réelle.  Donc clairement, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers...

Enfin, si tu te sens pris dans un piège, il faut envisager d'aller ailleurs surtout si tu estimes que ce sera de pire en pire. Il me semble que certains éditeurs permettent d'échanger une licence PC vs une licence Mac et inversement. En outre, il doit y avoir aussi des amortissements sur les logiciels. En cas de grosse migrations, il faut parfois des périodes transitoire de plusieurs années.

On n'est jamais réellement bloqué à moins d'être fataliste.[/QUOTE]


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

C'est quoi l'intérêt de ce post?


----------



## TiteLine (29 Octobre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ce post?



Les prix, les prix .... sempiternel débat

Quant à répondre au post initial, je ne saurais pas vraiment le faire. Pourquoi changer au bout d'un an si la machine donne entière satisfaction ... c'est là que je ne pige pas .... maintenant, madame qui ne s'en sort pas avec OSX, c'est une autre histoire et autant la laisser sur une plateforme qu'elle gère .

Maintenant, pour être honnête, j'ai également ce sentiment qu'Apple a tendance à nous prendre pour des pigeons avec ses prix revus à la hausse ... mais :

1) L'envie de changer m'a passé, je suis très bien avec ma bécane actuelle et compte l'amortir jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive ...
2) Au final, les prix ont toujours été plus élevés qu'ailleurs ... sauf qu'une baisse a cependant eu lieu en juin 2009 avec l'apparition du MBP 13", puis le prix des MBA a également été revu à la baisse laissant supposer que Apple = moins cher qu'avant  était acquis ... Mais la firme a remis les pendules à l'heure, reste à espérer que le matériel soit aussi pérenne qu'il ne l'était (ce qui justifiait un peu le prix plus élevé ...) et là ... je suis plus pessimiste. J'espère que l'avenir me prouvera que j'ai tort.


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> changer au bout d'un an si la machine donne entière satisfaction



Là, on est sur la même longueur d'ondes! Un Mac s'amortit sur plusieurs années. Comme je le dit et le re-dit, j'écris sur un Mac de 2002: Le fameux Tournesol!
Imaginons qu'il ait été acheté à 2500. Sur 10 ans, ça fait: 0,68 par jours 
Bon évidemment, pour des tâches un peu plus poussée, on ne peut pas rentabiliser sur 10 ans, mais 4-6ans, c'est déjà bien. Ca fait presque 2 par jours!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2012)

Changer tous les moins d'un an est bien plus intéressant.


----------



## esv^^ (29 Octobre 2012)

Ah, en les revendant peut être. Si tu gardes toutes tes machines comme moi.... Ca reviens vite cher!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Octobre 2012)

C'est sûr en les revendant.  Aucun intérêt à les garder. Si tu veux faire collection, tu achètes d'anciens modèles par la suite quand ils ne valent plus grand chose.


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

Ouai enfin bon, ça te coûte tout de même 200 &#8364; au moins tous les ans, je préfère largement garder ma machine 6 ans au moins 
Mais bon c'est pas si mal comme méthode c'est vrai.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (30 Octobre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne je suis MacUser depuis le MacPlus mais j'ai décidé de quitter la pomme. Je viens de commander un minipc chez matériel. 
L'os choisi : ubuntu voir kunbuntu dans le pire des cas Windows 7.
Pourquoi ?  C'est très simple. J'en ai tout simplement ras-le-bol que l'on décide pour moi ce qui est bon ou non.   

Je veux regarder un DVD ou écouter un CD : il faut que jachète, en plus, un lecteur externe. 
Je veux regarder un Blu-ray : je l'ai dans le cul car Apple ne veut pas que je le fasse (franchement c'est tout simplement honteux !) 

Leurs OS sont également de plus en plus pourris, bogués et fermés (et je ne parle pas des Ibidules...). 
La communauté Apple qui me soule : en gros trop de moutons qui n'acceptent pas la moindre critique (no ofense hein   )

Et il ne faut pas que j'oublie la médiocrité des services Apple : 
- Musique compressé sur le store  
- Films compressé sur le store 
- la quasi obligation (et probablement pour bientôt l'obligation) de passer uniquement par le store pour l'installation de logiciels 

bref, je sature là ... cela fait de nombreux mois que je test Ubuntu (et d'autres distributions) et je trouve le résultat vraiment satisfaisant. 

Donc bye-bye Apple!


----------



## Maxoubx (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 

_Aujourd'hui je possède :_ 

_ iPad 3
_ iPhone 4S 
_ Macbook pro 15 de 2011 avec ssd et 16go de ram ! j'en étais ravi !

Jusqu'a que l'iPhone 5 Augmente son prix.. :mouais:
Que les appli également, je veux bien croire au hausse de rapport $/&#8364; mais bon.. 
Que le MBPR 13 soit une pure arnaque , il vaut mieux le 15 tout simplement 
L'imac, pourquoi faire si fin ? attention la chauffe et la non évolutivité.. Autant faire écran design et un truc derrière avec une vrai puissance et qu'on puisse l'ouvrir ! :hein: 
Que ios 6 apporte peu de chose, depuis ios 1 j'ai un appareil Apple et ok quand on compare a côté il y a du changement ! beaucoup même un os très stable, fluide etc .. ! mais voilà j'attends peut être un changement de design ? 


Enfaite apple réponds au besoin de : je veux payer et que ca marche sans problème et que j'ai le moins de chose a faire !  donc l'imac dans se cas est parfait 
top le design ! les MBPR aussi ! 
La plus part des clients ne veulent pas ouvrir leurs machines donc la ram soudé hein ca ne va pas les dérangers !

*Par contre j'ai peur du contre coup MBPR car les premiers a avoir eu des MBP en 2007/2008 beaucoup l'ont toujours mais ils ont augmenter la ram et mis un SSD alors que là dans 3 ans ils auront toujours exactement le même MBPR :rose:*


Pour moi, je boss dans l'informatique mais encore étudiant sauf en stage par moment  et c'est pas comme ça .. on a besoin de bidouiller pour certains

_Alors j'ai trouvé mes besoins d'aujourd'hui :_

Revendre l'ipad et prendre un nexus 7, pour avoir un autre sytème, avoir les deux mondes pour un prix très raisonnable 

Garder l'iPhone 4S qui est toujours performant ! sans soucis ! et au moins garder l'avantage de ios avec toutes les applications que je possède
Même si le nexus 4 me fait de l'oeil  dommage pour la mémoire limité a 16go vu que j'ai toujours 32go avec mon iPhone

Re partir sur un Pc portable pour les cours et le boulot/ Même config que le MBPR 15 mais certe en plus gros moins design mais plus fonctionnel : Un Asus N76 pour 979&#8364;, sans compter le SSD en plus 
( alors certe asus sort le Zenbook mais 600&#8364; de plus, je pense faire sans ! car là j'aurai les boules de ne pas prendre le MBPR 15) et C'est surtout pour avoir par exemple plus de ports usb de base, un lecteur DVD/CD en plus de deux disques dur déjà, plein de petite chose en plus qui en font une machine pro comparé au Macbook Pro

Et a la maison , un Pc fixe, dual boot W8/OSX en hackintosh oui c'est très très stable ! maintenant, en plus je peux avoir un triple écran ( sur osx aussi mais plus limité quand même niveau vu que j'ai soit un iMac soit un mac mini mais sans CG...) , et une Vrai CG pour Windows. quand on veut jouer ! oui car un iMac on ne joue pas, carte graphique de portable, on va éviter de la cramer hein !  
Une vrai config qui réponds a tous mes besoins . 

Mais je reste attentif à ce qu'il va se passer chez Apple Quand même


----------



## esv^^ (30 Octobre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> Je veux regarder un DVD ou écouter un CD : il faut que jachète, en plus, un lecteur externe.
> Je veux regarder un Blu-ray : je l'ai dans le cul car Apple ne veut pas que je le fasse (franchement c'est tout simplement honteux !)


Et bien tu t'achète un lecteur externe Blu-Ray qui te servira aussi pour ton Home-Cinéma! 



jeanfra a dit:


> Leurs OS sont également de plus en plus pourris, bogués et fermés (et je ne parle pas des Ibidules...).


Je suis tout à fait près à entendre de telles critiques, mais il manque quelque chose: des arguments pour dire ça?


jeanfra a dit:


> La communauté Apple qui me soule : en gros trop de moutons qui n'acceptent pas la moindre critique (no ofense hein   )


Ca fait toujours plaisir!   



jeanfra a dit:


> Et il ne faut pas que j'oublie la médiocrité des services Apple :
> - Musique compressé sur le store
> - Films compressé sur le store
> - la quasi obligation (et probablement pour bientôt l'obligation) de passer uniquement par le store pour l'installation de logiciels



Regardes aussi le côté pratique: les films et musiques sont plus légère (et sincèrement, à moins que tu ne soit DJ, la qualité n'est pas non plus "médiocre"
Pour le MAS, c'est beaucoup plus simple: tout tes logiciels viennent du même endroit; pour faire une màj tu n'a qu'a aller dans "mettre à jour" puis cliquer sur  "tout mettre à jour". C'est aussi un énorme avantage au point de vue sécurité!
De plus ces plate-formes sont très complètes par rapport à la concurrence (quoi que Microsoft nous a fait un truc de vraiment génial )


jeanfra a dit:


> bref, je sature là ... cela fait de nombreux mois que je test Ubuntu (et d'autres distributions) et je trouve le résultat vraiment satisfaisant.



Après, c'est toi qui voit!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Octobre 2012)

cela fait plusieurs années que je vois des posts sur les prix et l'univers fermé d'apple...

Sur les prix tou a été dit... de toute manière on passera toujours pour des pigeons ... cela me fait penser à la pub de free... et  à la situation dans laquelle se retouvent des clients de free lorsque les datas sont bloqués en Ile de France. Acheter un Mac cela a un prix... comme un bon PC de marque 

Oui le design, l'innovation cela se paye, beaucoup estiment que l'informatique et les médias sont entrés dans la phase du gratuit, il n'y a qu'à voir le niveau du piratage... 
Il faut peut être ajouter que les prix de l'informatique ont largement diminué, un Mac Portable en 1990 c'était 40 000 FF soit 6 000  non actualisés...

Oui on n'est pas obligé de changer de machine tous les ans ou tous les deux ans, ceux qui ont cette pratique revendent leurs machines avec une décôte de 40 à 50 %, mais encore faut il que cette recherche de performance soit justifié par son usage.

Oui à chaque mise à jour il y a des mécontents, l'abandon des disquettes, du SCSI, du port PCI express... les écrans mats.... mais cela est le cas à chaque mise à jour...

Concernant le superdrive, je n'ai pas de regret, un graveur externe me suffit largement lorsque le besoin s'en fait sentir, et je préfère regarder mes dvd sur un écran de TV. Quant au blue ray c'est à mon sens une technologie mort née, supports couteux, pas de fonctionnalités complémentaires par rapport au DVD et une qualité supérieure pas toujours appréciable.

Certes je ne vois pas d'intérêt à rétrécir les Imacs, puisque cela ne change rien pour l'utilisateur, mais ce sont des machines qui sont destinées de plus en plus à êre dans nos salons donc le design est loin d'être anecdoctique.

Enfin le vieux débat sur les cartes graphiques, oui Apple a toujours utilisé des cartes graphiques moyennes, et un PC avec des composants équivalents est 30 à 50 % moins onéreux. Mais c'est oublier les 5/6 cables qui pendouillent, les problèmes de drivers lors des mises à jours... pour des performances graphiques certes supérieures mais qui servent qu'à certains power users ou gamers, ce qui n'est pas le coeur de cible de la clientèle visée.

Il faut peut être ajouter que les univers MAC et Windows se sont rapprochés, que les problèmes de comptaibilités sont de moins en moins existants, et ce progrès est sans doute le pus important depuis mac OS X et le passage au Mac Intel.

Je suis peut être un pigeon... mais globalement je ne regrette pas le choix d'être sous Mac OS, cela m'a permis de développer facilement un petit site pour ma TPE, de mettre en place un serveur au profit de mes clients, et surtout de ne pas avoir de pertes de données ou de plantage depuis près de 10 ans... et cela aussi peut avoir des conséquences financière et commerciales importantes...


----------



## Le docteur (30 Octobre 2012)

Autant je ne comprends pas comment on peut trouver Apple trop cher et être déjà prêt à se racheter trois terminaux dans la foulée, autant pour le "trop compliqué", je trouve que ça devient net.
Apple prend la tête sur des concepts où elle est censée nous la simplifier. Depuis iCloud, des applications simples à utiliser deviennent des cliquodromes anti-ergonomiques (adieu ! la simplicité d'utilisation de Pages, par exemple). Les transferts automatisés sont parfois plus compliqués à gérer que de bêtes synchro de dossiers qui feraient ce qu'on leur demande (iPhoto, bonjour la complexité et le nombre invraisemblable de doublons générés). 
Je suis content pour iCal, Rappels et Notes, c'est tout.
KeyNote mobile efface les commentaires ... alors qu'elle gère des commentaires !!!
Je me suis fait pourrir plusieurs fichiers KeyNote cette année. Je n'ai dû mon salut qu'à mes anciennes conduites de sauvegardes multiples. Maintenant je tend à bosser directement sur le cloud, mais je ne le pense pas digne de confiance. Si je veux sauvegarder il va falloir que je fasse encore plus compliqué et que je sorte des gestes vers lesquels Apple m'envoie.

Ou on fait simple et on sait faire simple, ou on cesse de vouloir prendre les utilisateurs par la main pour leur faire un prise de catch derrière. C'est beau comme les applis PC de l'époque Windows 98 (les "modes guidés" merdiques). Apple, traditionnellement automatisait au minimum et laissait la main pour beaucoup de choses à l'utilisateur (exemple : le préchargement à la main des applis ou semi-automatisé avec choix de l'utilisateur requis,  par rapport aux superfetch windowsien était à la fois simple, direct et efficace). 

Je pense qu'à un moment j'en aurais marre de me prendre la tête pour essayer de comprendre comment Apple a décidé de me "simplifier la vie" à chaque fois et que je retournerai sur PC. Pour l'instant, seuls mes iBidules et l'écosystème Apple m'obligent à rester, mais je pense qu'un jour j'en aurais marre qu'on se foute de moi).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2012)

Je ne suis pas un pro, donc je ne suis pas lié à des suites logicielles ou autres, et mes besoins sont basiques !

Conséquence : si une marque, quelle qu'elle soit me déçoit, je ferme ma gueule et je change de marque en partant du principe que mes besoins étant "primaires", n'importe quelle autre marque fera l'affaire.

Je vois un tas de discussions stériles sur le fait que le système Apple est fermé, que la RAM est soudée, que le DD est inaccessible, que les applications augmentent etc... etc...... et bien cherchons une alternative !

Le "Think Different" est bien mort (malheureusement !) au profit du "Think Money" ... ok ! j'accepte ! mais j'ai encore le libre arbitre de choisir de me faire enc........ par qui je veux !:rateau:


----------



## chti (31 Octobre 2012)

@jeanfra

En ce qui me concerne je suis MacUser depuis le MacPlus mais j'ai décidé de quitter la pomme. Je viens de commander un minipc chez matériel. 
...
Pourquoi ? C'est très simple. J'en ai tout simplement ras-le-bol que l'on décide pour moi ce qui est bon ou non. 

Je veux regarder un DVD ou écouter un CD : il faut que jachète, en plus, un lecteur externe. 
Je veux regarder un Blu-ray : je l'ai dans le cul car Apple ne veut pas que je le fasse (franchement c'est tout simplement honteux

_Fin de citation_


Un minipc qui lit les cds, dvds, et blue ray ?


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2012)

On mélange un peu tout là dans ce post OS et Matériel ...

A ma connaissance , je ne connais pas de fabricant s'impliquant autant dans le design et la finition de ses machines qu'Apple .
Mais les derniers modèles MBR et MBA sont incroyablement fermés , Materiels et adaptateurs propriétaires , impossibilité de changer la ram .

J'ai joué avec window 7 et windows 8 lors de son lancement , et ça va envoyer du bois mais dans quoi mettre Window 8 ? Dans un PC plastique de merde ? 
Moi ça me fait flipper 


Steeve , reviens STP  j'ai peur que tu n'ai laissé ta boite a des vendeurs d'eau sucré , ils y connaissent quoi en ordi hein ?


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2012)

@chti +1000 (en tant qu'Apple User depuis 1982 ...), et s'il existait des boitiers pas moches et ergonomiques, je tenterais volontiers le hackintosh ... Mais pour l'instant c'est toujours la misère ...

@kaos, ça ne changera rien, pour l'instant ils continuent sur des plans dessinés par Steve bien avant sa mort. Il faudra encore quelques années avant qu'ils soient obligé de chercher quoi faire ...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> La communauté Apple qui me soule : en gros trop de moutons qui n'acceptent pas la moindre critique (no ofense hein   )



Hummm effectivement... j'aurais du supprimer ce fil qui critique Apple et bannir jeanfra...
Puisqu'il parratrait que je ne suis qu'un mouton qui ne supporte pas les critiques...
( no offense hein  )


----------



## plop1 (2 Novembre 2012)

Je réfléchirai aussi lors de mon prochain upgrade. La RAM soudée et les SSD propriétaires c'est très agaçant.
Les prix abusés le seraient nettement moins s'il y avait de la concurrence sur les SSD compatibles, ou s'ils étaient restés sur du 2.5". C'est à dire s'il était possible avec les Air et les nouveaux MBP de faire comme avec les anciens MBP: acheter un modèle de base et upgrader soi-même avec un SSD tiers, soit en fin de compte avoir le double de stockage pour grosso modo le même prix.


----------



## kaos (2 Novembre 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> Hummm effectivement... j'aurais du supprimer ce fil qui critique Apple et bannir jeanfra...
> Puisqu'il parratrait que je ne suis qu'un mouton qui ne supporte pas les critiques...
> ( no offense hein  )




non il est bien ce fil ! ça permet de se défouler un peu ( AKA Kaos bientôt 12 jours sans ordis ) Merci Apple store opera avec estimation de réparation de 5 jours


----------



## jogary (2 Novembre 2012)

Comme je le disais ( je suis un éternel zappeur dans beaucoup de domaines car il ne faut pas mourir idiot :rose: ) j'ai revendu mon imac, acheté une bombe de PC...mais j'ai racheté un imac en février 2012.

Pourquoi ? Pour son design, sa qualité, sa beauté ( si si, n'ayons pas peur des mots ) et surtout la qualité de son écran 

Surfer sur le net, regarder des de bons DVD, écouter de la bonne musique sur un casque B&O ou sur des HP HK...que du plaisir  

Et puis.....AUCUN souci de virus, d'install, de re re re re re re re formatage (  ) !

Certes, j'ai donné 1500 euros -200 de promo mais qd même, je suis hyper content de mon produit. Je peux même jouer à starcraft en mode ULTRA ! 

PS : j'oublie tout le reste qui est hyper bien pensé chez mac même si en 2012 leur but est de faire de l'argent...: mais comme toute entreprise. ==> vous connaissez une entreprise qui ne veut que faire *QUE *plaisir à ses clients et ne pas faire de profit ??? 

Comme le dit ma femme : *avant, avec ton PC n se croyait au bureau, maintenant, on est chez nous !*


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2012)

jeanfra a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je suis MacUser depuis le MacPlus mais j'ai décidé de quitter la pomme. Je viens de commander un minipc chez matériel.
> L'os choisi : ubuntu voir kunbuntu dans le pire des cas Windows 7.
> Pourquoi ?  C'est très simple. J'en ai tout simplement ras-le-bol que l'on décide pour moi ce qui est bon ou non.
> 
> ...



Hé bien, bonne chance dans le monde d'ailleurs ou d'en face   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

Lorsque je lis que les Apple-users sont des moutons ou des pigeons, et qu'ils peuvent se compter jusqu'à quelques dizaines de millions de par le monde, faut me dire comment il faut appeler les centaines de millions de Pc-users ? Des  bornés à la vue courte ou des ignorants à l'ouïe défectueuse ?

   :rateau:    :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:


----------



## Orphanis (2 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas lu tout le topic, mais si vous tenez à quitter Apple, je pense que Windows 8 peut faire votre bonheur. Je viens de l'installer sur mon Mac et je suis absolument bluffé par la beauté de l'OS. D'un point de vue formel, Apple n'est clairement plus en tête de course (je parle de la forme, sur le fond, j'ai pas trop bidouillé).


----------



## edd72 (2 Novembre 2012)

Oh oui, c'est magnifique ces gros rectangles avec des icones monochromes (c'est donc à cela qu'a abouti la course à la résolution et au nombre de couleurs affichables?)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Novembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Lorsque je lis que les Apple-users sont des moutons ou des pigeons, et qu'ils peuvent se compter jusqu'à quelques dizaines de millions de par le monde, faut me dire *comment il faut appeler les centaines de millions de Pc-users ?* Des  bornés à la vue courte ou des ignorants à l'ouïe défectueuse ?
> 
> :rateau:    :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:









 Des gens n'ayant pas envie de mettre plein de l'argent dans un ordinateur...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> non il est bien ce fil ! ça permet de se défouler un peu ( AKA Kaos bientôt 12 jours sans ordis ) Merci Apple store opera avec estimation de réparation de 5 jours



Tu te doutes bien que si je voulais vraiment fermer ce fil, je l'aurais déjà fait il y a un moment


----------



## lemarseillais23 (3 Novembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------
> 
> Lorsque je lis que les Apple-users sont des moutons ou des pigeons, et qu'ils peuvent se compter jusqu'à quelques dizaines de millions de par le monde, faut me dire comment il faut appeler les centaines de millions de Pc-users ? Des  bornés à la vue courte ou des ignorants à l'ouïe défectueuse ?
> 
> :rateau:    :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:



- des gens qui ne veulent pas mettre trop d argent dans un ordi
- des gens aux besoins spécifiques (valable dans les 2 sens)
- des gens de plus en plus déçus d Apple, de leurs arides, politique ( mon cas)


Il faut de tout pour faire un monde,


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Et il va y avoir encore plus de mécontent l'année prochaine: Scott Fortstall quitte apple l'année prochaine!


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> - des gens qui ne veulent pas mettre trop d argent dans un ordi
> - des gens aux besoins spécifiques (valable dans les 2 sens)
> - des gens de plus en plus déçus d Apple, de leurs arides, politique ( mon cas)
> 
> ...



Donc on est bien d'accord que dire les Apple users des moutons...etc ...etc est aussi réducteur que de traiter les PC user de bornés... etc ...etc. Car après tout, ce sont aussi des moutons de Windows dans un sens, déçus de Microsoft... etc etc. Tout ce que tu reproches à Apple est valable aussi dans l'autre sens...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> - des gens qui ne veulent pas mettre trop d argent dans un ordi
> - des gens aux besoins spécifiques (valable dans les 2 sens)
> - des gens de plus en plus déçus d Apple, de leurs arides, politique ( mon cas)
> 
> ...



Justement :

Un Dell bien équipé (avec 2 DD en Raid0 HS au bout de 25 mois), coût du PC (avec écran 24" seule acquisition valable) 3'700.00 CHF

Contre un iMac alu 24" de janvier 2009, toujours d'attaque, son coût 3'300.00 CHF avec Apple Care.

Entre les deux le calcul est vite fait, même en y ajoutant des software (Office, Aperture, etc. ...)


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

D'autant plus que si tu prend iWork à la place d'office tu économise beaucoup pour deux suites logicielles qui se valent (je préfère iWork car office est un brin trop compliqué: iWork est plus intuitif). 45 neuf (et donc moins cher en occa'z) contre 110 pour Office et pour 1PC! C'est du délire! 
:afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> D'autant plus que si tu prend iWork à la place d'office tu économise beaucoup pour deux suites logicielles qui se valent (je préfère iWork car office est un brin trop compliqué: iWork est plus intuitif). 45 neuf (et donc moins cher en occa'z) contre 110 pour Office et pour 1PC! C'est du délire!
> :afraid:



Pourquoi il faut que la pub qui est sur "iWork" démontre le contraire de ce que je vient de dire: iWork=70 et office 90?:hein:


----------



## lemarseillais23 (3 Novembre 2012)

NightWalker a dit:


> Donc on est bien d'accord que dire les Apple users des moutons...etc ...etc est aussi réducteur que de traiter les PC user de bornés... etc ...etc. Car après tout, ce sont aussi des moutons de Windows dans un sens, déçus de Microsoft... etc etc. Tout ce que tu reproches à Apple est valable aussi dans l'autre sens...





 Je n ai jamais dit le contraire, sinon je n aurai plus aucun Mac a la maison.


 Mais moi, ce qui me déplait chez Apple, (même si ça existe aussi chez les windowsiens), c est ce fanatisme , parfois à la limite du "talibalisme" des que tu t en prends de pres ou de loin à la pomme.


 Même si j étais exclusivement sous Mac à l époque, je me rappelle que la majorité des "windowsiens" avaient critiqué la nullité qu était windows vista... Si bien que pas mal étaient restés sous xp.
   La, on s en prend au MacBook retina 13p qui est limite,aussi véloce qu un MacBook pro 13p mid 2011 vendu plus cher qu un mbp 15p full hd et on est censé trouver ça normal?


 L avantage des ordi windows est de ne pas être coincé dans une politique hardware.


Mais Apple propose en contrepartie une maîtrise de A à Z de ses produits (software, hardware) ce qui permet d optimiser le fonctionnement de ses machines.


 Comme je disais, ça reste une histoire de goût.... Mais la diversité doit persister, sans quoi, on se retrouverait enfermé dans un monopole nuisant surtout...aux consommateurs que nous sommes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Justement :
> 
> Un Dell bien équipé (avec 2 DD en Raid0 HS au bout de 25 mois), coût du PC (avec écran 24" seule acquisition valable) 3'700.00 CHF
> 
> ...





 Un iMac 2011,(pour un ami photographe), 4 échanges pour "jaunisse" , entre temps? Obligé de bosser sur un portable...


 Après je peux te dire aussi que des macpro de 2009 de mon entourage tournent comme des horloges....


 Tu ne me convaincras pas à me dire qu Apple est une marque fiable parce que... Je suis déjà convaincu . Des problèmes hardware arrivent sur toutes les machines surtout qu elles ont maintenant les mêmes architectures .




(après griller des hdd peut arriver sous Linux, windows ou osx)


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Quand tu parles des critiques des Windowsiens sur Vista, cela existe aussi chez Apple: beaucoup d'Apple-Users sont restés à Snow Léopard au lieu de passé à Lion car il ne l'appréciait pas. 
C'est la même chose dans les deux "camps".

Quand tu donnes l'exemple ton ami photographe qui a eu des problèmes avec son iMac; Cela arrive chez tout les fabricants! Mais, tu va me dire que c'est moins acceptable chez Apple car ils contrôlent le Harware et le Software. Je suis d'accord, mais si on fait une proportion, je pense qu'on s'apercevra que cela arrive assez rarement.
D'autant plus qu'Apple conçoit mais ne fabrique pas: "ce sont des petits chinois payés 3 euros par mois, qui crèvent la dalle toute l'année, tout ça pour vos Macs" (D'après Max Boublil: Joyeux Noël)


Errare humanum est.
L'erreur est humaine


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Novembre 2012)

Amusant, quand on parle d'un problème de PC qui tombe en panne, c'est un scandale : Il était très cher mais il est quand même tomber en panne. Donc autant mettre encore plus dans un Mac. Mais quand un Mac tombe en panne, c'est pas vraiment grave, ça peut arriver quoi. Le hardware n'est pas infaillible même s'il est cher. Ca ne vous semble pas être deux poids et deux mesures ? 

En plus je trouve assez originale les gens qui changent intégralement de machine pour une panne comme on le lit dans plusieurs posts. Surtout que dans un PC qui, sil nest pas un portable est dans 90% des autres cas une tour, est très facilement réparable vu que les composants sont standards On trouve aussi ces mêmes personnes crier au scandale parce que les iMac sont à peine réparables. Quest-ce que ça peut bien leur faire puisque quand un appareil réparable tombe en passe, ils le changent ! Il y a quand même franchement du paradoxe 



NightWalker a dit:


> Donc on est bien d'accord que dire les Apple users des moutons...etc ...etc est aussi réducteur que de traiter les PC user de bornés... etc ...etc. Car après tout, ce sont aussi des moutons de Windows dans un sens, déçus de Microsoft... etc etc. Tout ce que tu reproches à Apple est valable aussi dans l'autre sens...


 
 J'avais pensé le sortir hier de manière moins soft. Qualifier ou classifier les gens selon la marque de leur téléphone, ordinateur, voiture ou que sais-je, pour les marginaliser ou les démarquer, il ne faut plus se demander pourquoi sur base d'autres critères, des guerres ont été menées par le passé... 



HS 

PS : C'est pas Erare humanum est mais Errare humanum est


----------



## esv^^ (3 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Amusant, quand on parle d'un problème de PC qui tombe en panne, c'est un scandale



Non, c'est normal


----------



## JPTK (3 Novembre 2012)

Petit rappel de la citation trolienne de macg :



> Un mac ça tombe en panne, un pc ça tombe en marche.



Bon c'est gentil hein


----------



## TiteLine (3 Novembre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Je n ai jamais dit le contraire, sinon je n aurai plus aucun Mac a la maison.
> 
> 
> Mais moi, ce qui me déplait chez Apple, (même si ça existe aussi chez les windowsiens), c est ce fanatisme , parfois à la limite du "talibalisme" des que tu t en prends de pres ou de loin à la pomme.
> ...



Et bien je n'ai pas vraiment le même ressenti ... à la lecture de divers fils, j'ai au contraire perçu de la lassitude envers le virage pris par Apple, et notamment chez les utilisateurs de longue date ...
Lorsque je suis arrivée sur le forum, le ton était nettement plus à l'évangélisme que maintenant. En revanche, certains viennent "troller", ni plus, ni moins (rassure-toi, je ne parle pas de toi) pour dire qu'ils en ont marre , que c'est de la daube , sans véritablement argumenter ... justement parce qu'ils ne sont que des trolls à court d'arguments.
Je ne découragerai personne à voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs même si personnellement, je ne suis pas prête à franchir le pas ...  je pense avoir parcouru pas mal de chemin, il y a près de 4 ans, Windows, c'était fini pour moi, c'était clair et net et là, je serais bien ennuyée si je devais changer mon ordinateur fixe qui au passage a subi un changement de dalle et est éligible au programme de remplacement de disque dur ... on peut perdre du temps sur OSX ... aussi.

Quant au macbook pro rétina, nombreux sont ceux qui ont bien "rigolé" à la vue du prix de la bête ... rigolé du culot d'Apple évidemment , mais bon, ce dernier était tellement attendu, désiré etc ... que la firme a peut être pensé faire gober le prix à des utilisateurs affamés ...

Je pense que sur MacG, on a le droit de critiquer à partir du moment où ce n'est pas gratuit


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Amusant, quand on parle d'un problème de PC qui tombe en panne, c'est un scandale : Il était très cher mais il est quand même tomber en panne. Donc autant mettre encore plus dans un Mac. Mais quand un Mac tombe en panne, c'est pas vraiment grave, ça peut arriver quoi. Le hardware n'est pas infaillible même s'il est cher. Ca ne vous semble pas être deux poids et deux mesures ?
> 
> En plus je trouve assez originale les gens qui changent intégralement de machine pour une panne comme on le lit dans plusieurs posts. Surtout que dans un PC qui, sil nest pas un portable est dans 90% des autres cas une tour, est très facilement réparable vu que les composants sont standards On trouve aussi ces mêmes personnes crier au scandale parce que les iMac sont à peine réparables. Quest-ce que ça peut bien leur faire puisque quand un appareil réparable tombe en passe, ils le changent ! Il y a quand même franchement du paradoxe
> 
> ...




Hé ! L'ami ! Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la critique déraisonnable est avant tout un sport national, et savoir discerner la dérision de nombreux propos n'est pas toujours très facile. Je te renvoie à mes propres propos auxquels tu as répondu en les prenant un peu trop au premier degré    

Comme Cyrano, j'aurais pu dire que le panurgisme est bien plus développé chez les PC-users puisqu'ils sont près de 100 fois plus nombreux que le Mac-users. Mais cela n'est que boutade. Et il faut en rire


----------



## Madalvée (3 Novembre 2012)

Je m'interroge sur ce panurgisme. Passée la révolution des iBidulles, on peut l'ignorer. Reste alors le cur de notre engagement : le Mac. La situation est-elle si grave ? Des mac mini plus puissants que les premiers Mac Pro, des applications toujours plus puissantes et optimisées, le meilleur d'iOS transféré dans Mountain Lion
Personnellement, l'avantage professionnel d'Apple dans les arts graphiques ne s'est pas dissipé et les avancées dans les "flux" et l'informatique personnelle me confortent dans mon choix d'avril 2004.


----------



## kaos (3 Novembre 2012)

C'est bizarre quand même que les autres constructeurs n'ai pas innovés dans le design quand meme ...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> La, on s en prend au MacBook retina 13p qui est limite,aussi véloce qu un MacBook pro 13p mid 2011 vendu plus cher qu un mbp 15p full hd et on est censé trouver ça normal?



Ben oui... c'est le prix à payer pour un équipement SSD et un écran rétina. Autrement dit, c'est le prix à payer pour les nouveautés. Vu que l'écran HD est assez commun aujourd'hui, son coût de fabrication a beaucoup diminué. Or, l'écran rétina est tout le contraire. Tu n'y es pour rien. 
Idem pour le SSD, même si son prix a aussi beaucoup baissé, il reste sensiblement plus cher qu'un DD 2"5 dont la performance est aussi beaucoup moins qu'un SSD.
Et puis, on aime ou on n'aime pas, vu l'épaisseur il est encore plus intégré que le MBP. Voilà les raisons pour lesquelles les MB Retina sont plus chers. C'est comme ça. Il y a quelques années les gens pestés aussi que les portables HD coûtent plus cher que les non HD... et ainsi de suite.

Et il y a plus longtemps encore, on s'en prenait aux portables, dont la performance est nettement inférieure qu'un desktop. Plus limités aussi et pourtant ils coûtent plus cher...
Et aujourd'hui tout le monde accepte cette situation comme une normalité...



lemarseillais23 a dit:


> L avantage des ordi windows est de ne pas être coincé dans une politique hardware.
> 
> Mais Apple propose en contrepartie une maîtrise de A à Z de ses produits (software, hardware) ce qui permet d optimiser le fonctionnement de ses machines.
> 
> Comme je disais, ça reste une histoire de goût.... Mais la diversité doit persister, sans quoi, on se retrouverait enfermé dans un monopole nuisant surtout...aux consommateurs que nous sommes



On n'a jamais dit le contraire... Mais ça n'empêche pas que l'on puisse pester que ce soit pour l'un ou pour l'autre... *Ce qui me gave* c'est le systématisme dans ce cas de dire que nous sommes des moutons parce que on aime utiliser les matériels Apple. 
Je m'en fous que les machines Apple soient plus chers. Non pas parce que j'ai plus de moyen. C'est juste que je gère mes priorités. Et surtout parce que leurs machines me conviennent point final. Et je n'ai pas besoin de diversité matériels.

D'ailleurs, tu crois vraiment qu'il peut y avoir monopole de la part d'Apple ???


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Novembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Hé ! L'ami ! Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la critique déraisonnable est avant tout un sport national, et savoir discerner la dérision de nombreux propos n'est pas toujours très facile. Je te renvoie à mes propres propos auxquels tu as répondu en les prenant un peu trop au premier degré
> 
> Comme Cyrano, j'aurais pu dire que le panurgisme est bien plus développé chez les PC-users puisqu'ils sont près de 100 fois plus nombreux que le Mac-users. Mais cela n'est que boutade. Et il faut en rire



Je saisis bien tes propos. Je constate qu'il y a surtout les forums Apple pour classifier : mac user, switcheurs, windowzien, pcéistes, etc. Si c'est léger dans des cas, d'aucuns semblent se sentir sortis de la cuisse de Jupiter parce qu'ils ont un produit Apple. Il faut atterrir, un Mac, c'est quand même le truc que n'importe qui peut s'acheter (surtout depuis la magie du crédit mais c'est un autre sujet)... Il n'y a pas dans le vocable des forums Apple un mot pour les gens qui utilisent des ordinateurs et des os sans revendiquer une appartenance à une secte/ethnie/religion/groupe ou en être accusé ? 

Sinon, pour le fun, si on transposait à l'automobile ? On pourrait se demander pourquoi on voit plus de voitures communes et pas chères que des modèles plus chers voire ces mêmes modèles en déclinaison haut de gamme. Mais la réponse, tout le monde la connait. Beaucoup ont une voiture pour aller du point A au point B sans plus. Avec les ordinateurs, c'est pareil, beaucoup n'ont pas le besoin, les moyens ou l'envie de payer plus pour utiliser les services de base d'un ordinateur. Puis quand qqu passe d'une marque de voiture à une autre, il ne vient pas faire tout un cinéma pour la cause dans un forum. 

PS : Même si c'est de la boutade, c'est bien le truc qui me gave le plus dans les forums Apple. 



kaos a dit:


> C'est bizarre quand même que les autres constructeurs n'ai pas innovés dans le design quand meme ...



Après le prix, c'est maintenant le design. Comme toujours dans ces topics cycliques. Ben si, justement il y a de beaux portables PC : 








Mais bon, tant qu'à continuer sur la lancée automobile, pourquoi est-ce que presque tous les gens roulent dans des trucs moches et pas chers ? Parce que l'automobile ne les passionnent pas. Pourquoi des gens ont des ordinateurs moches et pas chers ? Parce que ça ne les passionne pas. On peut étendre à masse de domaines : arts, maison(s), vêtements, bijoux, montres, ameublement, etc. Et comme je le disais ailleurs : 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> On peut aussi dire qu'on s'en tape clairement qu'un mec quitte ou arrive chez Apple... Personnellement, je n'ai vraiment rien à foutre de qui est à la tête ou travaille dans la société X ou Y à laquelle j'ai acheté mon téléviseur, ma voiture, mon home cinema, les meubles de mon salon, ma montre, etc. Alors qu'ils coûtent plus cher qu'un malheureux Mac...



Vraiment, on parfois l'impression que pour certain, le "Mac est le truc de leur vie" qu'ils doivent défendre comme la prunelle de leurs yeux. Ca ne ressemble même plus à quelconque passion mais à de la déraison. Je les plains sincèrement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> Ben oui... c'est le prix à payer pour un équipement SSD et un écran rétina. Autrement dit, c'est le prix à payer pour les nouveautés. Vu que l'écran HD est assez commun aujourd'hui, son coût de fabrication a beaucoup diminué. Or, l'écran rétina est tout le contraire. Tu n'y es pour rien.
> Idem pour le SSD, même si son prix a aussi beaucoup baissé, il reste sensiblement plus cher qu'un DD 2"5 dont la performance est aussi beaucoup moins qu'un SSD.
> Et puis, on aime ou on n'aime pas, vu l'épaisseur il est encore plus intégré que le MBP. Voilà les raisons pour lesquelles les MB Retina sont plus chers. C'est comme ça. Il y a quelques années les gens pestés aussi que les portables HD coûtent plus cher que les non HD... et ainsi de suite.



Oui mais non. Le surcoût de l'écran Retina est de l'ordre de 50  sur le MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces, au pire de 80  sur le 13,3 pouces vu le prix ridicule d'une antique dalle basique en 1280x800. D'ailleurs le prix du 15,4" Retina est assez peu contesté. Le problème du Retina de 13,3 pouces, c'est qu'il devrait légitiment ne coûter qu'un prix similaire aux 13,3 pouces classique haut de gamme. Techniquement, il ne devrait coûter que ± 50  (voire 100  de plus s'il y a réellement un yield très faible sur la dalle) de plus qu'un MacBook Air au de gamme.  Le prix, injustifié, du 13,3 pouces Retina est pointé du doigt partout même dans le test de ce site où il se tape un 6/10.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> JOui mais non. Le surcoût de l'écran Retina est de l'ordre de 50 &#8364; sur le MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces, au pire de 80 &#8364; sur le 13,3 pouces vu le prix ridicule d'une antique dalle basique en 1280x800. D'ailleurs le prix du 15,4" Retina est assez peu contesté. Le problème du Retina de 13,3 pouces, c'est qu'il devrait légitiment ne coûter qu'un prix similaire aux 13,3 pouces classique haut de gamme. Techniquement, il ne devrait coûter que ± 50 &#8364; (voire 100 &#8364; de plus s'il y a réellement un yield très faible sur la dalle) de plus qu'un MacBook Air au de gamme.  Le prix, injustifié, du 13,3 pouces Retina est pointé du doigt partout même dans le test de ce site où il se tape un 6/10.



Ce n'est pas le prix en tant que tel dont je parlais, ceci dit ça me semble étonnant que la différence soit si peu. Car on aurait vu bien plus de portables retina. Surtout chez les concurrents habitué aux prix cassés. Ce dont je voulais parler c'était le coût de la nouveauté qui est in-quantifiable.
Et ce n'est pas parce que la différence de prix à l'achat est de 50&#8364; qu'au final la différence à la vente serait la même. 
Comme je disais, c'était pareil avec les écran HD (pas uniquement chez Apple)... etc etc Hé oui c'est le prix de la nouveauté.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Novembre 2012)

Histoire de partir sur des bases seines de prix d'écrans : 



> Apple has introduced the new MacBook Pro with 15.4-inch display and resolution at 2880 by 1800 pixels. Panel makers expect increasing demand for high resolution panels as non-Apple firms will likely follow suit in introducing similar products.
> 
> The new generation of MacBook Pro features upgraded panels with thickness of 2cm and weight of 2.13kg. Although the retail price has been set at US$2,199, panel makers believe the new product is still attractive to consumers.
> 
> ...


http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120612PD219.html

Bref :
- 40 à 45 $ pour un écran HD basique TN (1280x800 ou 1366x768 de 13 à 15 pouces)
- 90 à 100  $ pour un écran Full HD IPS (1920x1200 ou 1920x1080 de mêmes tailles)
- +150 $ pour un 2880x1800 IPS en 15,4 pouces
Perso, j'avais en tête dans les 100 $ pour la dalle du 15,4 pouces mais ça date et les prix ont plongé.



> That premium will cost Apple, Shim says. According to his estimates, adding a Retina-quality panel in Apple's 15-inch MacBook pro would cost Apple about $160 versus the $68 the company spends on its current models. It's $134 for such a panel on the 13.3-inch model, compared to the $69 Apple pays right now.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57434966-37/retina-macbook-screens-already-here-and-pricey/

Je doute des 68$ pour le 15,4 pouces 1440x900 (je pense plus  vers 100$) mais on retrouve 160 $ pour le 15,4 2880x1800. Pour le Retina 13,3 pouces, la dalle ne serait qu'à 134 $ contre 69 $ pour l'actuelle. Ca me semble OK.

Vu que le BOM est toujours un sujet tabou des constructeurs, on peut estimer le surcoût de la dalle Retina entre 60 et 100 $ 


Asus vend ses ultrabooks ZenBook Prime de 13,3 pouces en Full HD (donc 1920x1080) IPS  à 1200  (on trouvait la version Windows 7 à 1000 ). Ils ont un GPU dédié switchable comme sur les MacBook Pro et les mêmes specs qu'un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces. Samsung a un modèle similaire et Acer aussi.
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...RAM-4-Go-NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-620M-Windows-8.htm (ok, il a un HDD mais on peut mettre un SSD à 150  pour 256 Go et upgrader la RAM soi-même). 

Avec le Retina 15,4 pouces Apple fait presque cadeau de la dalle Retina ! Démonstration : 1870  pour une 15,4 de base en Core i7 2,3 GHz, 200  (à l'époque pour un SSD de 256 Go) et 50  pour 8 Go et 100  pour l'option 1680x1050, on arrivait  2220  soit même pas à 50  du Retina premier prix qui a en plus une GeForce GT 650 avec 1 Go au lieu de 512 Mo et bien entendu son écran 2880x1800.

Autre démonstration sur base du MacBook Air 13,3 pouces avec 8 Go : 1770 . Admettons le surcoût de 100  pour l'écran (même si à la base c'est des $ et sur les matières premières mais soit). Ca nous mène à 1870 . Super, le prix du MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces Retina ! Non, il n'a que 128 Go de SSD... Le minium était de proposer le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces Retina avec 256 Go se SSD. La pilule serait mieux passée. Parce que l'option 256 Go quasi indispensable est 300  !!!! 

Désolé, mais 
1/ Apple a pour ainsi dire "offert" le Retina sur les 15,4...
2/ Apple tente de se goinfrer sur son 13,3 Retina et je suis bien content que ça ne passe pas. 

Maintenant, c'était peut-être une stratégie : faire couler des éloges sur le Retina quitte à marger peu sur le 15,4 (les volumes de 15 sont de toutes façon largement inférieurs à ceux des 13, donc, why not) puis en faisait raquer pour le 13,3... Elle semble cependant avoir échoué !


----------



## LeProf (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2/ Apple tente de se goinfrer sur son 13,3 Retina et je suis bien content que ça ne passe pas.



Peut-être parce que son 13 classique est celui qui s'est le plus vendu, car le plus populaire. Apple s'est donc dit qu'elle aurait plein de pépettes à se faire en sortant un 13 rétina.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Histoire de partir sur des bases seines de prix d'écrans :
> 
> Désolé, mais
> 1/ Apple a pour ainsi dire "offert" le Retina sur les 15,4...
> ...



Comment peux-tu affirmer 1/ er 2/ alors qu'on n'a pas assez de recul, et moins encore de chiffres sérieux pour faire des comparaisons. Ce ne sont pas les quelques semaines  de vente du 15" Retina et les quelques jours du 13" Retina, à comparer d'ailleurs à ceux des non Retina, qui peuvent donner matière à comparer, et moins encore à discerner une tendance.

En allant dans ton sens on pourrait presqu'affirmer que le nouvel iMac 21" sera un échec puisqu'il marque une rupture avec tout ce qu'Apple a fait en matière d'ordinateur de bureau; parce que l'utilisateur n'a plus accès à quoi que ce soit; parce que le DDI est en recul; parce que pour avoir un DDI interne correct il faudra prendre l'option Fusion Drive dont on ne connait pas le coût; et, pendant qu'on y est, pour maintenir une performance à terme il faudra prendre d'office 16Go de RAM à prix Apple, et un Core i7 à au moins 200  de plus. Je passe sous silence la disparition du Superdrive. En bref, on peut se demander si l'iMac 21", dont on peut attendre d'excellentes performances avec les options, n'est pas fait pour vendre plutôt des iMac 27" de base qui seront peut-être moins onéreux, avec des performances comparables et un écran plus grand.

Il y a donc un parallèle intéressant à faire avec les MBP Retina et les iMac ( à un détail près toutefois, que les MBP Retina 13" est handicapé par son HD4000). Car, selon ton raisonnement, et les "billes" qui tu as données concernât les MBP Retina, la situation des iMac est tout à fait analogue. À terme, si les ventes de MBP 13" et celles des iMac 21" sont décevantes (pour Apple, bien sûr ) pourquoi donc continuer à les fabriquer ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------




kaos a dit:


> C'est bizarre quand même que les autres constructeurs n'ai pas innovés dans le design quand meme ...



On peut effectivement s'en étonner ! 

Je pense qu'il y a une différence fondamentale entre Apple et les autres constructeurs de produits analogues. Apple a toujours axé ses produits sur la facilité d'utilisation. La forme, donc, le poids, et l'ergonomie ont toujours été des éléments clés de la conception. Si Apple a innové "quelque part", c'est précisément là, dans ces éléments de différence qui touchent un public de particuliers ou d'individualités plutôt qu'une masse anonyme des utilisateurs besogneux des entreprises (sans la moindre pensée de dénigrement )

Si d'aucuns attendent avec curiosité ou impatience un téléviseur Apple, c'est bien parce que la "beauté" des machines Apple a atteint un niveau suffisant pour prendre place dans un salon, ou dans une chambre à coucher.

Combien de fois n'a-t-on pas lu dans les forums que le "design" était un élément de choix et/ou de décision .


----------



## ThePapyGeek (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah si seulement OSX était libéré ... Je montrai un Mac digne de ce nom (et avec un joli design tant ma marge de manoeuvre est large).


----------



## Alino06 (4 Novembre 2012)

Il y a chez certains, une vilaine obsession d'Apple. Ceux là, pour leurs santés mentales, je peux simplement conseiller de passer sur PC et de tourner la page, vraiment.
Apple est une entreprise commerciale point barre, ils vendent au prix auquel ils ont envie de vendre, et ceux qui ne sont pas content de la politique tarifaire, du design, de l'OS, de la stratégie, de la coiffure de Tim Cook, peuvent toujours aller voir ailleurs, au lieu de pondre pavé sur pavé sur les forums, ce qui n'aura aucune utilité et ne fera en plus changer d'avis personne.


----------



## kaos (4 Novembre 2012)

@ Pascal_TTH

y'a effectivement des jolies PC mais ça reste des copies de macbook air ou du re digéré etc ...

Bref aucun constructeur n'a a ce jour une identité visuelle aussi forte qu'apple , pourtant , les designers et ingénieurs font les mêmes écoles , les mêmes études , les designers d'apple viennent pas de l'autre bout de la galaxie ?

Je m'étonne donc de ce constat , c'était une parenthèse un peu hors sujet , je n'étais pas dans une comparaison liées au début du sujet .

Bref ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Novembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Comment peux-tu affirmer 1/ er 2/ alors qu'on n'a pas assez de recul, et moins encore de chiffres sérieux pour faire des comparaisons. Ce ne sont pas les quelques semaines de vente du 15" Retina et les quelques jours du 13" Retina, à comparer d'ailleurs à ceux des non Retina, qui peuvent donner matière à comparer, et moins encore à discerner une tendance.


 
Comment peut-on ? C'est simple. Au même titre qu'il y ceux qui n'arrêtent pas de dire _on ne sait jamais rien avec Apple_ et ceux qui à force de recherches et analyses tirent des inforations et finissent justement par savoir. Il suffit de lire (avec Internet, ce ne sont pas les sources qui manquent), de faire quelques analyses et faire fonctionner ses neurones. 1/ Le prix intéressant du MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 pouces a été démontrer plus d'une fois. Des cabinets d'analyse ont analysé le BOM, je l'ai repris plus haut, cette machine (pour un Mac) en donne pour son argent. 2/ Pas besoin de moins de vente pour juger de l'angouement pour un produit. Les 15,4 Retina, les gens se les sont arrachés. Dans les magasins, les stocks sont partis immédiatement. Les 13,3 Retina sont en stock sur tous les stores, il y en a en magasin mais ils ne se vendent pas bien vite. Dans tous les forums, les topics de commandes et suivi de commandes ont été énormes dès les premiers jours. Ici, une personne dit avoir acheté le 13,3 Retina, c'est pas mieux ailleurs. Et avant que qqu ne sorte le contraire, il y a bien entendu une relation entre les % réels de ventes et le % d'users dans les forums, c'est une pure distribution statistique. 

L'iMac, ça ne m'intéresse pas. Je n'ai jamais cherché à rien savoir dessus en terme de ventes, de prix, de part de marché, etc. Ceci étant, un bref survol de tes propos montre qu'il n'y a aucun parallèle à faire entre l'iMac et le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces Retina. Visiblement un "détail" semble t'échapper mais la rend caduque. Contrairement au MacBook 13,3 pouces, l'iMac n'est pas coincé entre un MacBook 13,3 pouces pas très cher équipé du même processeur et du même GPU et un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces lui aussi moins cher, encore plus léger et à peine moins puissant/équipé. Celui qui veut un iMac, il prend l'iMac qu'Apple propose ou rien (mais vu le taux d'addiction, il prendra son iMac quand même). Celui qui envisage un portable Apple de 13,3 pouces a le choix entre trois modèles... Dont un avec un rapport prix/specs (hors écran)/performances pas du tout intéressant. Ta démonstration est donc bancale...



kaos a dit:


> @ Pascal_TTH
> 
> y'a effectivement des jolies PC mais ça reste des copies de macbook air ou du re digéré etc ...
> 
> ...


 
Il y a quand même un moment où la fonction impose un minimum de forme à l'objet. Et question design, il y a eu assez de déçus parce que le MacBook Pro Retina ressemble à est juste un MacBook Pro classique plus fin... Perso, c'est le dernier de mes soucis mais soit. 

Si tu regardes l'Asus, il a des coins très carrés vs des coins arrondis sur les MacBook. Alors qu'un Mac est très carré vu de profile, les Asus ZenBook sont nettement plus en courbe surtout à l'arrière. Asus joue aussi sur la couleur et utilise de l'alu brossé. Asus a aussi intégré un pavé numérique. 

Pour moi, entre cet Asus ZenBook Prime 15,6 pouces et un MacBook Pro Reatin 15,4 pouces, ce n'est pas le design qui guiderait mon choix. Ils sont jolis tous les deux (et je me doute bien qu'ici tout le monde dire que le Mac est plus beau)...


----------



## Alino06 (4 Novembre 2012)

Surtout on te dira qu'on s'en fout un peu d'Asus


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Comment peut-on ? C'est simple. Au même titre qu'il y ceux qui n'arrêtent pas de dire _on ne sait jamais rien avec Apple_ et ceux qui à force de recherches et analyses tirent des inforations et finissent justement par savoir. Il suffit de lire (avec Internet, ce ne sont pas les sources qui manquent), de faire quelques analyses et faire fonctionner ses neurones. 1/ Le prix intéressant du MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 pouces a été démontrer plus d'une fois. Des cabinets d'analyse ont analysé le BOM, je l'ai repris plus haut, cette machine (pour un Mac) en donne pour son argent. 2/ Pas besoin de moins de vente pour juger de l'angouement pour un produit. Les 15,4 Retina, les gens se les sont arrachés. Dans les magasins, les stocks sont partis immédiatement. Les 13,3 Retina sont en stock sur tous les stores, il y en a en magasin mais ils ne se vendent pas bien vite. Dans tous les forums, les topics de commandes et suivi de commandes ont été énormes dès les premiers jours. Ici, une personne dit avoir acheté le 13,3 Retina, c'est pas mieux ailleurs. Et avant que qqu ne sorte le contraire, il y a bien entendu une relation entre les % réels de ventes et le % d'users dans les forums, c'est une pure distribution statistique.
> 
> L'iMac, ça ne m'intéresse pas. Je n'ai jamais cherché à rien savoir dessus en terme de ventes, de prix, de part de marché, etc. Ceci étant, un bref survol de tes propos montre qu'il n'y a aucun parallèle à faire entre l'iMac et le MacBook Pro 13,3 pouces Retina. Visiblement un "détail" semble t'échapper mais la rend caduque. Contrairement au MacBook 13,3 pouces, l'iMac n'est pas coincé entre un MacBook 13,3 pouces pas très cher équipé du même processeur et du même GPU et un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces lui aussi moins cher, encore plus léger et à peine moins puissant/équipé. Celui qui veut un iMac, il prend l'iMac qu'Apple propose ou rien (mais vu le taux d'addiction, il prendra son iMac quand même). Celui qui envisage un portable Apple de 13,3 pouces a le choix entre trois modèles... Dont un avec un rapport prix/specs (hors écran)/performances pas du tout intéressant. Ta démonstration est donc bancale...
> 
> ...



Là, tu me donnes de quoi m'amuser un peu.

Je commence par te retourner ton observation très juste : Apple ne communique pas (et ne l'a jamais fait dans mes souvenirs)) sur la répartition de ses ventes. Cela fait sans doute le bonheur des analystes, mais cela est aussi la source de bévues.

Si se baser sur des analyses statistiques (qui ne peuvent avoir de sens que si les nombres sont importants, donc que le temps a passé suffisamment pour pouvoir en recueillir assez) est la panacée de tes références, et la clé de ton raisonnement, prends bien soin aussi de vérifier que l'échantillon d'analyse soit assez important pour ne pas tomber dans la pire des spéculations qui n'a de sens qu'à un instant donné, et non pas dans le temps. C'est le mécanisme des sondages, et ça n'a de sens que le jour du sondage. Voir comment ça fonctionne en politique.

Il n'est pas très raisonnable, ni très scientifique d'affirmer des vérités basées sur des réactions épidermiques dans des forums.

Par conséquent tu ne peux rien affirmer de tangible et de raisonnable dans un parallélisme MBP 13" Retina (dont les chiffres n'ont pas pu être récoltés avec suffisamment de précision ni de volume) et MBP 15" (dont les chiffres, eux, sont peut-être suffisants pour dégager une tendance stable et non une  situation instantanée).

Il est dommage que tu ne t'intéresses qu'à une seule partie des matériels d'Apple. Tes propos n'ont plus le même poids.

Je pense tout comme toi que le MBP 15", Retina ou non, est une excellente machine, peut-être l'une des meilleures que Apple a mis sur le marché. Tout comme je pense aussi (toutefois je n'ai pas assez d'informations pour moduler ce propos) que le MBP 13", Retina ou non, est à la fois trop en retrait par rapport à son grand frère, et trop cher. Mais je ne te suis pas dans tes conclusions parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de recul. Noël approche. Les acheteurs ne se sont pas encore manifestés, tandis que les clients captifs ou panurges du MBP 15" l'ont déjà acquis.


----------



## wildtiger (4 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Bref , Apple c'est un peu comme la cocaïne , c'est chic , c'est cher  ,c'est bon (rarement ) et ça dure jamais aussi longtemps qu'on  l'espérait , et on se retrouve souvent avec un arrière gout dégeu . Et moi j'aime bien avoir un orgasme quand je me fais En**ler
> 
> Voilà , j'y vais un fort , quoi que , mais depuis quelques temps ça monte , ça monte ....



Merci pour la bonne tranche de rire 

tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 

Il y a quatre/cinq mois, je pensais sérieusement dé switcher et puis la politique d'apple d'augmenter les prix c'est juste pas croyable en temps de crise.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2012)

wildtiger a dit:


> Il y a quatre/cinq mois, je pensais sérieusement dé switcher et puis la politique d'apple d'augmenter les prix c'est juste pas croyable en temps de crise.



Dans la fameuse politique des pix il ne faut pas perdre de vue l'essentiel :


Entre les les anciens prix et les nouveaux prix, il y a un ajustement de parité euro - dollar.
Anciens prix :  pour 1  -> 1,5 $
Nouveaux prix : pour 1  -> 1,3 $

Il y a aussi un ajustement de coût technologique pour les modèles qui embarque des technologies récentes et encore coûteuses.
Il y a enfin en arrondissement des prix bas vers le haut pour accompagner les prix hauts sans les hisser trop haut.


----------



## kaos (4 Novembre 2012)

wildtiger a dit:


> Merci pour la bonne tranche de rire
> 
> tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Il y a quatre/cinq mois, je pensais sérieusement dé switcher et puis la politique d'apple d'augmenter les prix c'est juste pas croyable en temps de crise.




j'ai parfois des punchline fulgurantes :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Novembre 2012)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Là, tu me donnes de quoi m'amuser un peu.
> 
> Je commence par te retourner ton observation très juste : Apple ne communique pas (et ne l'a jamais fait dans mes souvenirs)) sur la répartition de ses ventes. Cela fait sans doute le bonheur des analystes, mais cela est aussi la source de bévues.
> 
> ...


 

On verra bien si les ventes de MacBook 13,3 Retina sont bonnes ou pas... 

Pour ce qui est des prévisions, j'ai vu juste dans de nombreuses fois non seulement sur les dates d'annonce mais aussi sur les specs des "nouveaux" MacBook Pro depuis l'unibody. Le fait que je me tape des iBidule, iMac, Mac Mini et autre Mac Pro et ne m'intéresse qu'aux MacBook Pro et Air fait que justement je les connais très bien et pas juste un peu. Pas besoin qu'Apple donne des chiffres assez d'autres enseignes vendent de l'Apple pour qu'on sache quelle est la part des ventes. 

Je suis perssuadé rien que sur base des premiers retours qu'il se vendra peu. Même les moutons ont quand même un semblant de cerveau.


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Et bien je n'ai pas vraiment le même ressenti ... à la lecture de divers fils, j'ai au contraire perçu de la lassitude envers le virage pris par Apple, et notamment chez les utilisateurs de longue date ...



Ca tu peux le dire ... on revit la période fin 80/début 90 avec Apple imbue d'elle même (12% de PDM à l'époque, second constructeur mondial derrière Compaq) ... donc il n'est pas impossible qu'on revive un jour le même phénomène qu'au milieu des années 90 après ça ...

Ce n'est pas qu'on reproche à Apple de faire de l'argent, mais de ne plus en avoir pour ce qu'on y met. Je trouvais à la rigueur moins excessif mon Titanium à 3500 euros à l'époque car il offrait un produit sacrément différent des autres (et vraiment différent, sans Intel). Et je me souviens que celui là je le voulais vraiment alors que les machines actuelles me laissent de marbre ...

Aujourd'hui *un Mac C'EST UN PC sous OS X*, et ça ne vaut PAS le prix auquel Apple veut nous le vendre. Mais comme je le dis de temps en temps, Apple profite à plein de son monopole sur le matériel OS X et on n'a pas le choix du constructeur ...

C'est pour ça que je veux bien être catalogué dans les OS X fans, mais Mac fan c'est fini depuis un moment (sauf pour tous mes vieux Macs 68k/PPC bien sur, je les apprécie beaucoup ceux là). Le Mac est mort avec l'abandon du PPC ...


----------



## kaos (5 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je veux bien être catalogué dans les OS X fans, mais Mac fan c'est fini depuis un moment (sauf pour tous mes vieux Macs 68k/PPC bien sur, je les apprécie beaucoup ceux là). Le Mac est mort avec l'abandon du PPC ...




Nos bons vieux PPC increvables ! impossible de les faire chauffer ! des ventillos qui ne se déclenchaient qu'a la st glinglin ! la preuve , ils tournent encore tous nikel 

Mais euhhhhh elle est partie ou la qualité de mon ibook ? hein ? elle reveindra ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Nos bons vieux PPC increvables ! impossible de les faire chauffer ! des ventillos qui ne se déclenchaient qu'a la st glinglin ! la preuve , ils tournent encore tous nikel
> 
> Mais euhhhhh elle est partie ou la qualité de mon ibook ? hein ? elle reveindra ?


 

C'était tellement mieux avant qu'on dirait que tu as oublié pourquoi entre autre les PPC ont été arrêté. Ah, on me parle de problème de chauffe ayant empêché la création des portables avec un G5...  Puis on me rappelle la nécessité d'un refroidissement liquide pour les derniers Power Mac G5.


----------



## Alino06 (5 Novembre 2012)

Et puis sincèrement sur la fin, en terme de puissance brute face aux puces Intel c'était quand même pas trop ça ... La nostalgie pour la nostalgie ...


----------



## Le docteur (5 Novembre 2012)

Qu'on parle un peu aussi de l'étrange perte d'autonomie en veille (rattrapée sans doute sur les MBA, mais sans doute pas grâce à Intel) des macintels face aux PPC.
Je n'ai jamais retrouvé une merveille comme mon PowerBook 12' sur ce point : s'allumant et s'éteignant instantanément (pas de saloperie de veille prolongée), et capable de tenir deux jours (au moins) en se rallumant dès qu'on le branchait quand on l'épuisait totalement sur batterie. Alors, maintenant, la puissance brute qui tente de suivre les besoins délirants du Web "moderne" (merdes de pages enrichies qui vont jusqu'à interdire l'ouverture de liens dans des onglets tellement c'est top classe intégré)... ! Je m'en branle...


----------



## Alino06 (5 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'on parle un peu aussi de l'étrange perte d'autonomie en veille (rattrapée sans doute sur les MBA, mais sans doute pas grâce à Intel) des macintels face aux PPC.
> Je n'ai jamais retrouvé une merveille comme mon PowerBook 12' sur ce point : s'allumant et s'éteignant instantanément (pas de saloperie de veille prolongée), et capable de tenir deux jours (au moins) en se rallumant dès qu'on le branchait quand on l'épuisait totalement sur batterie. Alors, maintenant, la puissance brute qui tente de suivre les besoins délirants du Web "moderne" (merdes de pages enrichies qui vont jusqu'à interdire l'ouverture de liens dans des onglets tellement c'est top classe intégré)... ! Je m'en branle...



Certains dans leurs boulots ont aussi besoin (comme moi) de beaucoup de puissances (par exemple pour le calcul d'images de synthèses) et là pour le coup ... 
J'ai une prise de courant chez moi, je préfère brancher mon Mac tout les soirs en rentrant et en avoir sous le capot, que dire aux copains "CA FE 4 JOUR KE JE LAI PA BRANCHE HAHA" 

Mais tu m'auras compris dans le fond  ça dépend des usages, tout simplement


----------



## NightWalker (5 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Nos bons vieux PPC increvables ! impossible de les faire chauffer ! des ventillos qui ne se déclenchaient qu'a la st glinglin ! la preuve , ils tournent encore tous nikel
> 
> Mais euhhhhh elle est partie ou la qualité de mon ibook ? hein ? elle reveindra ?





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'était tellement mieux avant qu'on dirait que tu as oublié pourquoi entre autre les PPC ont été arrêté. Ah, on me parle de problème de chauffe ayant empêché la création des portables avec un G5...  Puis on me rappelle la nécessité d'un refroidissement liquide pour les derniers Power Mac G5.



Mon iMac G5 alias iRasoir électrique... certes il est increvable... mais question chauffe... 
Seules les G4 chauffaient beaucoup moins.


----------



## Bambouille (5 Novembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Nos bons vieux PPC increvables ! impossible de les faire chauffer ! des ventillos qui ne se déclenchaient qu'a la st glinglin ! la preuve , ils tournent encore tous nikel
> 
> Mais euhhhhh elle est partie ou la qualité de mon ibook ? hein ? elle reveindra ?



J'ai acheté le MBP de ma signature en décembre 2011 et j'ai retrouvé face à mon vieux iBook PPC une machine avec un écran sublime (l'écran de l'iBook a toujours manqué cruellement de luminosité), ouverte (j'ai mis 10min à changer le DD du MBP face à 3h sur l'iBook), encore plus plug and play, toujours aussi belle, bien finie et tellement plus puissante.

Alors quoi regretter de l'époque PPC ?
Franchement, rien !


----------



## esv^^ (5 Novembre 2012)

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse vraiment comparer l'époque PPC et celle Intel que nous vivons; ce sont deux mondes différents. Déjà internet a beaucoup évolué et des logiciels indispensables aujourd'hui comme Flash Player ne vont pas sur nos PPC; internet n'est plus le même. De plus, nos exigences ont évolués ainsi que nos besoins; je rigole quand on me dit qu'un PPC est mieux qu'un MacBook Pro. On parle ici de la température des PPC; je peut garantir que même les G4 atteignaient parfois des sommets; regarder des films en voiture avec le PowerBook G4 sur les genoux, à moins d'avoir une bonne couches de cahiers et de magasines, c'était pas évident!
Même si ça ne touche pas directement le processeur (mais au moins la période des PowerPC), je trouve quand même quelques avantages: entre autre, je noterais la batterie et la facilité de démontage (mis à part l'iBook qui est un peu plus chiant) et le remplaçage des pièce très aisé: Ajouter de la Ram sur un PowerBook G4 Titanium? 
1° Soulever le clavier
2° Déclipser l'ancienne barrette
3° Mettre la nouvelle
4° Refermer
Total: 1 minute 30 

Enfin bon, je m'éloigne un peu...


----------



## dvd (7 Novembre 2012)

La ram soudée sur les derniers macbook pro retina et imac+ le disque dur non standard sur ces mêmes portables me font penser que moi aussi je vais sûrement acheter un pc w8 (je trouve le lenova yoga et les asus transformer book super!)
le contexte actuel fait que chacun est un peu plus proche de ses sous. les dernières politique d'augmentation du prix des produits est assez indigeste.
en tous cas c'est la première fois depuis des années où je regarde du côté des pc ainsi.


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'on parle un peu aussi de l'étrange perte d'autonomie en veille (rattrapée sans doute sur les MBA, mais sans doute pas grâce à Intel) des macintels face aux PPC.
> Je n'ai jamais retrouvé une merveille comme mon PowerBook 12' sur ce point : s'allumant et s'éteignant instantanément (pas de saloperie de veille prolongée), et capable de tenir deux jours (au moins) en se rallumant dès qu'on le branchait quand on l'épuisait totalement sur batterie. Alors, maintenant, la puissance brute qui tente de suivre les besoins délirants du Web "moderne" (merdes de pages enrichies qui vont jusqu'à interdire l'ouverture de liens dans des onglets tellement c'est top classe intégré)... ! Je m'en branle...




ah grave  le web demande de plus en de puissance tout ça pour ... de la pub ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Certains dans leurs boulots ont aussi besoin (comme moi) de beaucoup de puissances (par exemple pour le calcul d'images de synthèses) et là pour le coup ...
> J'ai une prise de courant chez moi, je préfère brancher mon Mac tout les soirs en rentrant et en avoir sous le capot, que dire aux copains "CA FE 4 JOUR KE JE LAI PA BRANCHE HAHA"
> 
> Mais tu m'auras compris dans le fond  ça dépend des usages, tout simplement



C'est marrant, ce genre d'écritures, je le réserverais justement pour imiter les maniaques de la puissance. T'as déjà vu des kicoolol se gargariser de l'autonomie de leur machines, toi ??? J'en ai déjà vu gueuler parce qu'un iPhone ne tient pas la journée quand on joue dessus, mais ça non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

Ma compagne utilise mon Macbook 2008 sous ML depuis quelques semaines. Et il y a deux jours elle me dit : qu'est-ce qu'il a ton truc, là : il met en temps fou à s'allumer, c'est pas normal. C'est long, mais long !!!!

(elle utilise un iBook 12' sous Tiger,  certes poussé à 1,5 GO de ram mais  au DD bourré jusqu'à la gueule, entretenu quand j'ai le temps, et elle perdu le mot de passe).

Ca fout un peu les boules tout de même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------

Je me retrouve finalement dans la même situation que quand j'ai switché début 2006 : la seule chose qui me retient c'est de me perdre ma logithèque et le fait de devoir trouver quelque chose qui fasse ce que fait mon iPhone sans ramer comme un fou avec 2G0 de Ram  en plus Androïd ne me dit rien parce que je suis allergique à Google.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

Apple nous tient aux coucougnettes avec ses iBidules, bien mieux optimisés que les autres, malgré leurs limitations (BT par exemple).


----------



## lulubravo (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est marrant, ce genre d'écritures, je le réserverais justement pour imiter les maniaques de la puissance. T'as déjà vu des kicoolol se gargariser de l'autonomie de leur machines, toi ??? J'en ai déjà vu gueuler parce qu'un iPhone ne tient pas la journée quand on joue dessus, mais ça non.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------
> 
> ...



Ceci dit l'iphone qu'il soit 5 ou 4 est complètement largué avec son petit écran .. L'OS ne fait pas tout ...

Quand on voit ce que fait HTC et SAMSUNG voir SONY et à quels prix, acheter un iphone 5 c'est plus une question de s'afficher Apple qu'un choix du meilleur produit .. A mon humble avis qui ne vaut que pour ce qu'il est ...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi l'iPhone serait-il largué ? Il est dit qu'il faut des grands écrans ? C'est une pétition de principe, l'adhésion à un effet de mode ou une évidence que je ne perçois pas encore ?

Je me suis dit effectivement que les "grands" téléphones qui fleurissent un peu partout n'étaient pas forcément une mauvaise chose, mais de là à ce qu'il n'y ait pas de salut hors de ces formats, je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique un peu.


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mai 2013)

j'ai eu le Nexus 4, le Xperia Z et là j'avais le S4 et au final je reprends toujours l'iPhone 5

Car c'est bien le grand écran mais ça ne fait pas tout ... je prefère avoir un système stable fluide et de bonne appli que un grand écran mais que dedans c'est le bordel ...

Pour les cours j'ai du revendre mon macbook pro 15 de 2011 pour un 17 pouce Dell de cette année.. je le regrette tous les jours ...


----------



## thib59 (19 Mai 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Ceci dit l'iphone qu'il soit 5 ou 4 est *complètement largué avec son petit écran* .. L'OS ne fait pas tout ...
> 
> Quand on voit ce que fait HTC et SAMSUNG voir SONY et à quels prix, acheter un iphone 5 c'est plus une question de s'afficher Apple qu'un choix du meilleur produit .. A mon humble avis qui ne vaut que pour ce qu'il est ...



Depuis quand un smartphone est largué a cause de la taille de son écran?
Si ça continue dans cette course aux écrans plus grands faudra changer l'intégralité de vos vêtements car sa ne rentrera plus dans les poches....

Je respecte ton avis, mais si acheter un iphone 5 c'est pour toi juste pour dire j'ai du apple alors prendre un smartphone avec un grand écran c'est juste pour dire j'ai un plus grand écran que toi,
et donc plus une question de mode que de choix du meilleurs produits!
La taille de l'écran ne fait pas tout!
Et le plastique cheap des samsung vendu 600 non merci!

Je trouvais déjà que les 4,3" de mon ancien HTC One X était trop grands, pourtant j'ai de grandes mains!


----------



## lulubravo (19 Mai 2013)

thib59 a dit:


> Depuis quand un smartphone est largué a cause de la taille de son écran?
> Si ça continue dans cette course aux écrans plus grands faudra changer l'intégralité de vos vêtements car sa ne rentrera plus dans les poches....
> 
> *Je respecte ton avis,* mais si acheter un iphone 5 c'est pour toi juste pour dire j'ai du apple alors prendre un smartphone avec un grand écran c'est juste pour dire j'ai un plus grand écran que toi,
> ...




Et je t'en remercie ..

L'expérience utilisateur me semble quand même pour bonne part liée à la diagonale de l'écran .

Ensuite et j'en conviens tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on fait de son smartphone ..

Cela étant l'iphone 5 est impeccable pour celui qui se sert de son téléphone  avant tout pour téléphoner et est d'une qualité de fabrication supérieure .. Petit bémol pour l'utilisateur lambda que je suis au niveau du DAS si on compare avec un S3 ou S4 .

---------- Post added at 15h42 ---------- Previous post was at 15h37 ----------




maxbordeaux a dit:


> j'ai eu le Nexus 4, le Xperia Z et là j'avais *le S4* et au final je reprends toujours l'iPhone 5
> 
> Car c'est bien le grand écran mais ça ne fait pas tout ... je prefère avoir un système stable fluide et de bonne appli que *un grand écran mais que dedans c'est le bordel *...
> 
> Pour les cours j'ai du revendre mon macbook pro 15 de 2011 pour un 17 pouce Dell de cette année.. je le regrette tous les jours ...



Hé bien je n'ai jamais lu ou vu de tous les essais du net que c'est le bordel dans un S3 ( que mon épouse a notamment ) ou du nouveau S4 . Après le 5 est un bon smartphone mais pas forcément le choix ultime sans parler d'un tarif parfaitement injustifié ... Mais bon je ne suis ni pro ni anti , simplement j'essais de faire la part des choses sans extrémisme ..

---------- Post added at 15h44 ---------- Previous post was at 15h42 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Pourquoi l'iPhone serait-il largué ? Il est dit qu'il faut des grands écrans ? C'est une pétition de principe, l'adhésion à un effet de mode ou une évidence que je ne perçois pas encore ?
> 
> Je me suis dit effectivement que les "grands" téléphones qui fleurissent un peu partout n'étaient pas forcément une mauvaise chose,* mais de là à ce qu'il n'y ait pas de salut hors de ces formats, je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique un peu*.



Y a rien à expliquer à partir du moment ou tu ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas écrit ..


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)

> Ceci dit l'iphone qu'il soit 5 ou 4 est complètement largué avec son petit écran


Sans être strictement synonyme, "point de salut" et "complètement largué", ce n'est pas si éloigné tout de même, non ? Faut avoir le sens de la nuance (que j'ai en général, pourtant, comme sodomiseur de diptère, en général, je me pose là).


----------



## lulubravo (19 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sans être strictement synonyme, "point de salut" et "complètement largué", ce n'est pas si éloigné tout de même, non ? Faut avoir le sens de la nuance (que j'ai en général, pourtant, comme *sodomiseur de diptère*, en général, je me pose là).



Elle est super marrante cette expression ..

Sinon je côtoie  dans mon métier nombre d'utilisateurs de smartphone Apple qui au début l'ont acheté parce que c'était le téléphone à avoir ... (effet mode , réelle avancé technologique , je ne me prononce ce pas la dessus ). 

Je sais qu'ils passent tous sur S3 et S4 ... et quand je leur demande la motivation du changement c'est toujours pour l'écran en 1 .


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Mai 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Elle est super marrante cette expression ..
> 
> Sinon je côtoie  dans mon métier nombre d'utilisateurs de smartphone Apple qui au début l'ont acheté parce que c'était le téléphone à avoir ... (effet mode , réelle avancé technologique , je ne me prononce ce pas la dessus ).
> 
> Je sais qu'ils passent tous sur S3 et S4 ... et quand je leur demande la motivation du changement c'est toujours pour l'écran en 1 .





Je te rejoins un peu...


Car on a le meme exemple avec l'iMac , beaucoup prefere le 27 , toujours pour le confort d'ecran en 1er...


C'est humain apres tout de toujours vouloir avoir la plus grosse...
Enfin ça c'est un autre debat... ;-)


----------



## thib59 (19 Mai 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Elle est super marrante cette expression ..
> 
> Sinon je côtoie  dans mon métier nombre d'utilisateurs de smartphone Apple qui au début l'ont acheté parce que c'était le téléphone à avoir ... (effet mode , réelle avancé technologique , je ne me prononce ce pas la dessus ).
> 
> Je sais qu'ils passent tous sur S3 et S4 ... et quand je leur demande la motivation du changement c'est toujours pour l'écran en 1 .



Mais aujourd'hui ils passent au S3/S4 pour l'écran car c'est a la mode d'avoir un plus grand écran, pour lequel il faut ses deux mains pour l'utiliser!:mouais:



sylvanhus a dit:


> Je te rejoins un peu...
> 
> 
> Car on a le meme exemple avec l'iMac , beaucoup prefere le 27 , toujours pour le confort d'ecan en 1er...
> ...



C'est de l'ironie?

Pour une machine fixe un grand écran apporte un confort supplémentaire a condition d'avoir la place quand même!
Pour une machine portable (smartphone en l'occurrence) courir toujours vers des écrans plus grand ne me paraît pas très ergonomique.


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Mai 2013)

thib59 a dit:


> Mais aujourd'hui ils passent au S3/S4 pour l'écran car c'est a la mode d'avoir un plus grand écran, pour lequel il faut ses deux mains pour l'utiliser!:mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ben un ecran plus grand apporte son lot d'inconvenients aussi, la resolution dans les jeux, le cote flou si on baisse la resolution, et le fait de devoir avoir  un certain recul tout en gardant de la lisibilité...


Certains te diront qu'un telephone portable ça reste dans une besace ou sacoche, pas forcement dans une poche...


Donc c'est aussi un faux argument pour beaucoup...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## iPadOne (19 Mai 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Ceci dit l'iphone qu'il soit 5 ou 4 est complètement largué avec son petit écran .. L'OS ne fait pas tout ...
> 
> Quand on voit ce que fait HTC et SAMSUNG voir SONY et à quels prix, acheter un iphone 5 c'est plus une question de *s'afficher Apple qu'un choix du meilleur produit* .. A mon humble avis qui ne vaut que pour ce qu'il est ...



T'a raison le gars qui roule en WW ou Audi c'est pour s'afficher quand toi tu roule en Dacia 1.2 pour 30% moins cher et qui ne consomme que 3.5l/100 , ben tu vois moi je suis encore plus malin je roule en Solex  et ma soeur (celle qui bat les beurres) elle est encore plus maligne elle roule en vélo 

tu sait au cas ou y a des gens qui préfèrent payer plus cher et être tranquille , essaye un peu de faire changer ton HTC One ou Xperia Z et je parle même pas de la revente et surtout pas de l'usage y en a qui ont pas envie ni le temps de mettre les mains dans le cambouis en permanence


----------



## lulubravo (19 Mai 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> *T'a raison* le gars qui roule en WW ou Audi c'est pour s'afficher quand toi tu roule en Dacia 1.2 pour 30% moins cher et qui ne consomme que 3.5l/100 , ben tu vois moi je suis encore plus malin je roule en Solex  et ma soeur (celle qui bat les beurres) elle est encore plus maligne elle roule en vélo
> 
> tu sait au cas ou y a des gens qui préfèrent payer plus cher et être tranquille , essaye un peu de faire changer ton HTC One ou Xperia Z et je parle même pas de la revente et surtout pas de l'usage y en a qui ont pas envie ni le temps de mettre les mains dans le cambouis en permanence



Je n'ai lu que cela ... Je te remercie ..


----------



## iPadOne (19 Mai 2013)

lulubravo a dit:


> Je n'ai lu que cela ... Je te remercie ..



C'est pas grave je t'en veux pas, c'est pas de ta faute


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2013)

Je vous annonce en exclusivité que le S241 qui sortira dans quelques décennies aura un écran de 32 pouces.

Avec son écran de seulement 15 pouces, l'iPhone 327 sera complètement largué.



Et le descendant de Rocco Siffredi aura un kiki de 1,5 m de long.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


>



Je vais être plus explicite : 



> enlarge your iPhone !!!


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2013)

Belle relance d'un vieux sujet Docteur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Quitter Apple pour retrouver 



>


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2013)

je sais pas ce que c'est que vista glazz, mais ils ont bossé les fenêtres


----------



## ILaw (20 Mai 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Par contre, ce qui est décevant depuis ces 2 dernières années, c'est que c'est apple qui fait ses choix et nous les imposent, en quelque sorte: suppression du superdrive, etc...
> Et dites vous bien que les choix fait par apple, ce n'est pas pour notre bien mais pour le sien... c'est une entreprise commerciale, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.
> 
> Plus de dvd = dématérialisation des contenus = plus de ventes pour apple gràce a itunes.
> ...



Je me retrouve totalement dans ce témoignage. Rien à rajouter, rien à changer.


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Par contre, ce qui est décevant depuis ces 2 dernières années, c'est que c'est apple qui fait ses choix et nous les imposent, en quelque sorte: suppression du superdrive, etc...
> Et dites vous bien que les choix fait par apple, ce n'est pas pour notre bien mais pour le sien... c'est une entreprise commerciale, il ne faudrait pas l'oublier.



Pas très juste ce que tu dit , je pense qu'&#63743; comme toute entreprise fait des choix pour que ses produits se vendent en premier lieu et si possible en très grand nombre , la bourse et les actionnaires sont un garde fou énorme , maintenant ces choix ne nous conviennent par moment pas du tout. 

Je suis industriel et chaque fois que je pousse un produit qui n'est pas très bien adapté pour le marché c'est un ploof dans la piscine.

La suppression du superdrive c'est du a la monté des appareils de plus en plus fin, le cloud c'est une solution aux problèmes de prix des machines et nos besoins de stockage de plus en plus, c'est pas forcément ce que tous le monde veux mais c'est une des solutions que les géants de l'informatique ont trouvé.

Ne te trompe pas je ne partage pas tous les choix de la pomme bien au contraire , les iMacs indémontable , le Cloud , les écrans "Cretina".

Maintenant regarde un peu chez les voisins tu verra que c'est pas vraiment mieux , essaye de trouver un ultra book en i7 en SSD upgradable et qui tourne sous 7 , tu risque de chercher un bon moment. ;-) (et je parle pas du prix)


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

L'amputation du superdrive c'est pas le meilleur choix en plus, apple avait fait de même pour le lecteur de disquette, tout comme elle a imposé l'usb aussi et fallait pas compter sur elle pour avoir un adaptateur avec les anciens périphériques, il aura fallut attendre que des constructeurs le proposent. Donc une fois de plus ça date pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## pickwick (21 Mai 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, pas besoin d'acheter un nouveau PC pour autant, il suffit de mettre Windows sur le Mac. En même temps, personne ne vient vous coller un revolver sur la tempe pour vous forcer à acheter ces nouveaux Mac plus chers en remplacement d'un modèle qui a +/- an...




Mais oui pour beaucoup LA solution devrait se trouver dans le marché de la (bonne) occasion.
Des machines de cinq ou six ans  (Comme les imac 24" de fin 2007) supportent très bien Mountain Lion et donnent beaucoup de plaisir, sans couter grand-chose.
Il est dommage que l'habitude soit toujours d'avoir le dernier modèle de la mort qui tue, que l'on paie le prix fort alors que l'on peut diviser le prix par 3 ou 4 en ne perdant que 10 à 20 % des fonctionnalités !!


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je suis industriel et chaque fois que je pousse un produit qui n'est pas très bien adapté pour le marché c'est un ploof dans la piscine.
> 
> La suppression du superdrive c'est du a la monté des appareils de plus en plus fin



Pétition de principe. C'est Apple qui a voulu que ce soit plus fin. Apparemment ça ne fait pas plouf! parce que la horde de fan de la pomme adhère à tout ce qu'ils font tant que c'est nouveau. 
J'ai adhéré un temps et approuvé le fait qu'ils ne suivent pas aveuglément le marché, mais là ça vire au concept de pubard "plus fin que celui d'avant!". Et ça ne vise plus qu'à précéder le marché, non à suivre une logique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h17 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Mais oui pour beaucoup LA solution devrait se trouver dans le marché de la (bonne) occasion.
> Des machines de cinq ou six ans  (Comme les imac 24" de fin 2007) supportent très bien Mountain Lion et donnent beaucoup de plaisir, sans couter grand-chose.
> Il est dommage que l'habitude soit toujours d'avoir le dernier modèle de la mort qui tue, que l'on paie le prix fort alors que l'on peut diviser le prix par 3 ou 4 en ne perdant que 10 à 20 % des fonctionnalités !!



En même temps, Apple organise l'obsolescence en ayant une durée de maintenance de ses anciens OS plus que limite (à quasi un système par an, on a vite l'antépénultième fatal).

P... ce que je regrette Tiger !


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2013)

+1 Le docteur ...


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, Apple organise l'obsolescence en ayant une durée de maintenance de ses anciens OS plus que limite (à quasi un système par an, on a vite l'antépénultième fatal).
> 
> P... ce que je regrette Tiger !



c'est pas si vrai , sur mes deux machines une est encore sous SL et j'ai pas de soucis du tout , on est pas non plus obligé de faire les upgrades a chaque fois ...


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> c'est pas si vrai , sur mes deux machines une est encore sous SL et j'ai pas de soucis du tout , on est pas non plus obligé de faire les upgrades a chaque fois ...



Sauf que là c'est le matos qui est prévu pour cramer rapidement. Je ne vais probablement pas attendre que ma seconde 8600 brûle pour changer de portable. Sont fort quand même ...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je te rejoins un peu...
> 
> 
> Car on a le meme exemple avec l'iMac , beaucoup prefere le 27 , toujours pour le confort d'ecran en 1er...
> ...



Ce qui est faux, car si on regarde dans ce fil, tu veras que beaucoup préfèrent un 21" pour un problème de place. 

Perso j'ai un iPhone 5 car il n'est pas question de mettre un écran d'un S3 ou S4 dans la poche de mon jeans. La même raison que ceux qui préfèrent un 21" qu'un 27".
Mais j'ai aussi un iMac 27", car je n'ai pas de problèmes de place chez moi.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce qui est faux, car si on regarde dans ce fil, tu veras que beaucoup préfèrent un 21" pour un problème de place.
> 
> Perso j'ai un iPhone 5 car il n'est pas question de mettre un écran d'un S3 ou S4 dans la poche de mon jeans. La même raison que ceux qui préfèrent un 21" qu'un 27".
> Mais j'ai aussi un iMac 27", car je n'ai pas de problèmes de place chez moi.





On ne peut pas dire que c'est faux, puisqu'un iPhone est critiqué par la taille de son écran...

Et moi j'ai la sensation inverse, celle de lire plus de demande sur l'achat d'un iMac 27 plutot que d'un 21.5...

Idem, propose les 2 au même prix, tu seras sans doute surpris...

Je ferais sans doute la même chose, sauf problème réel de place, j'entends bien...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

Au fait Sylvanhus, ce fameux mac mini qui s'essoufflait sur illustrator, il avait suffisamment de ram ? Le type faisait quoi avec ? C'est un peu n'importe quoi quand même... c'est pas le HD4000 qui est en cause là, ça peut pas être le proc, c'est quoi alors ?


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> On ne peut pas dire que c'est faux, puisqu'un iPhone est critiqué par la taille de son écran...
> 
> Et moi j'ai la sensation inverse, celle de lire plus de demande sur l'achat d'un iMac 27 plutot que d'un 21.5...
> 
> ...



Plus de gens achètent le 21" à cause du prix. A 1900, c'est pas étonnant, l'iMac est trop cher pour ce qu'il est.


----------



## rizoto (21 Mai 2013)

je me pose aussi la question sur un futur renouvèlement de mon macbook pro unibody 2008 acheté (plus de 2000 euros a l&#8217;époque). 

Pas d'urgence, il remplit parfaitement sa tache (mis a part la batterie et starcraft 2 qui ne fonctionne plus) mais aujourd'hui, mettre une telle somme dans un ordinateur (même un mac) me parait inconcevable. et surtout je trouve que la difference de prix avec un pc n'est plus justifiée.

Il y a bien quelques applications qui vont me manquer (automator, aflred, page, superduper) mais la magie n'est plus variment la.

EDIT: et cette lubie de mettre des cartes intel 4000 partout...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Plus de gens achètent le 21" à cause du prix. A 1900, c'est pas étonnant, l'iMac est trop cher pour ce qu'il est.



Perso, j'ai acheté le 21,5 pouces car le 27 pouces n'entrait pas dans mon budget. Et finalement il me suffit amplement. Donc sans regrets.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Au fait Sylvanhus, ce fameux mac mini qui s'essoufflait sur illustrator, il avait suffisamment de ram ? Le type faisait quoi avec ? C'est un peu n'importe quoi quand même... c'est pas le HD4000 qui est en cause là, ça peut pas être le proc, c'est quoi alors ?





J'en sais rien moi, j'ai pas regardé, ce n'est pas n'importe quoi...
La chauffe de la machine sans doute, en tous cas c'est ce que semblait montrer du doigt le technicien Adobe...

Les numériques l'ont confirmé que le dernier Mini chauffait pas mal (72 ° parfois)...

Cela me semble logique, car c'est tres compressé, rien d'alarmant, juste logique...

Le mini de ma copine pourtant mois puissant, s'étouffe un peu si on lui en demande trop d'un coup, c'est normal...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J'en sais rien moi, j'ai pas regardé, ce n'est pas n'importe quoi...
> La chauffe de la machine sans doute, en tous cas c'est ce que semblait montrer du doigt le technicien Adobe...
> 
> Les numériques l'ont confirmé que le dernier Mini chauffait pas mal (72 ° parfois)...
> ...



Nan mais je disais que c'était n'importe quoi qu'il puisse s'étouffer avec illustrator, genre "c'est un peu fou !".

72°C c'est rien du tout, les processeurs sont fait pour aller un peu au dessus de 100. Mon core2duo il est à 52°C en ce moment, et si je le fais bosser fort il monte à 75-80°C, rien d'anormal du tout, sur n'importe quel ordi c'est le cas, même un macpro, c'est pas ça qui va abimer le processeur, ça serait différent si ça faisait chauffer le disque dur autant.

Je vois pas le rapport non plus entre la chauffe et les ralentissements, que les ventilos se mettent en marche c'est normal, mais le mac doit continuer de fonctionner normalement. Moi après tu sais les techniciens hein... quand tu vois le lot de branquignoles qu'on peut croiser.

Sur mon pauvre mac je peux lancer un encodage vidéo qui va occuper les 2 processeurs à quasi 100 %, les ventilos font se faire entendre en montant à 4500 tours (loin d'être bruyant) et je pourrais continuer à utiliser le mac pour surfer et faire des trucs basiques.

Donc un mac mini qui peine juste avec illustrator, ça me fait quand même bien rigoler. Ah si il avait juste 4 go de ram c'est sûr que... (et encore, faudrait faire des trucs gourmands sur illustrator) mais sinon ça n'a pas de sens, dans ce cas là tu peux rien faire avec, ce qui est très loin d'être le cas.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais je disais que c'était n'importe quoi qu'il puisse s'étouffer avec illustrator, genre "c'est un peu fou !".
> 
> 72°C c'est rien du tout, les processeurs sont fait pour aller un peu au dessus de 100. Mon core2duo il est à 52°C en ce moment, et si je le fais bosser fort il monte à 75-80°C, rien d'anormal du tout, sur n'importe quel ordi c'est le cas, même un macpro, c'est pas ça qui va abimer le processeur, ça serait différent si ça faisait chauffer le disque dur autant.
> 
> ...




Ecoute , je ne comprends pas ton acharnement à dire que c'est du bullshit...

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur les températures, désolé un Proc qui monte dans les degrés, peut avoir un ptit coup de faiblesse, moi j'ai des variante de perfs sur des carte graphiques qui monte dans les tours , il ya des saccades dans les jeux parfois...ça redescend tres vite quand les ventilateurs démarrent, chose de normal d'un composant qui s''étouffe...

Je parle sur des fortes températures environ 80 °, ça ne grillera pas, car ça supporte 100 ° sans trop de soucis, mais j'ai déja eu des artefacts dans les jeux a seulement 78 ° sur World of warcraft...

C'est aléatoire, ce n'est pas représentatif du mini, ou autre, c'est juste que si ça chauffe beaucoup, ça peut ramer, rien de nouveau la dessus...

Avec tout le respect que je te dois, je préfère écouter un technicien adobe qu'un Fanboy sur un forum Apple...

Tu ne m'en veux pas , mais j'ai planté mon iMac avec 16 Go de ram, et je travaillais que sur Photoshop CS5, avec iTunes ouvert, c'est un problème de swap, surement et surement la même sur le mini, j'ai pas vérifié sur le moment ,j'avais pas mon tournevis dans la poche...

Le mini n'a pas planté d'un coup, il devenait tres lent et apres un redemarrage ça allé mieux...En tous cas le mini était tres tres chaud...

Je trouve ridicule de batailler sur ça, un chipset avec mémoire partagée ne peut pas et ne fera pas de miracle, va falloir l'accepter et arreter de remettre tout en cause, des que l'on critique le Mini, ça devient ridicule franchement...

Si le chipset HD4000 était suffisant, il serait embarqué sur les iMac...Peut être on y viendra, mais appelons un chat, un chat...

Lache l'affaire avec le mini, le tiens te convient, tout comme ma clio 2 me convient...je n'aurais juste pas la prétention et la naiveté pour la conseiller comme une voiture de course...

Un chat...un chat...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ecoute , je ne comprends pas ton acharnement à dire que c'est du bullshit...
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur les températures, désolé un Proc qui monte dans les degrés, peut avoir un ptit coup de faiblesse, moi j'ai des variante de perfs sur des carte graphiques qui monte dans les tours , il ya des saccades dans les jeux parfois...ça redescend tres vite quand les ventilateurs démarrent, chose de normal d'un composant qui s''étouffe...
> 
> ...



Putain mais tu saoules là, c'est pas de l'acharnement, on appelle ça discuter, comme toi tu le dis que tu le fais en écrivant des pages et des pages, alors ça ne peut pas aller que dans un sens non ?? C'est pas parce que tu dis "c'est comme ça" qu'on doit se plier à ton avis et dire "oui tu as raison".

Et je suis pas un fanboy putain, c'est insultant ok ?? C'est méprisant, tu va te plaindre après que je t'insultes en retour après.
Un fanboy idolâtre apple et prends tout pour argent comptant, ce qui est très très loin d'être mon cas.

72°C c'est rien, c'est une température tout à fait normal quand tu sollicites un peu un processeur.

Tu compares encore ta situation avec juste un mini qui ouvre illustrator et qui peine, ça n'a quand même rien à voir non ?
Tu comprends ce que je j'écris ou pas ???
Je conseille pas le mini comme une putain de voiture de course mais comme un mac largement capable d'ouvrir illustrator, de faire de la PAO et j'en passe, si t'en es pas convaincu, il y a des centaines de personnes qui l'utilisent de cette manière pour te le prouver, sans parler de ceux qui font du montage vidéo en bi-écran avec ce soi disant lamentable HD4000.
Un mac de 10 ans est capable d'ouvrir illustrator et de faire des trucs dessus, donc oui c'est n'importe quoi si le mini actuel n'y arrive pas. On parle pas de faire de putain de colorisation sur 40 calques avec des images à 600 dpi.

C'est fou qu'on puisse pas te contredire ! 
Alors si c'est pas n'importe quoi le dernier mac mini qui peut pas ouvrir illustrator sans plier les genoux, pourquoi moi je peux le faire avec mon mini de merde qui a 7 ans et un chipset 100 fois moins puissant ? Pourquoi je peux ouvrir aussi photoshop en même temps avec une image de 300 mo ? Et faire d'autres trucs aussi ? Ça aussi c'est un fait, faut que tu m'expliques alors. Que le HD4000 soit limité en 3D, en bi-écran dans ton cas, il est aussi valable dans plein d'usages non ? Alors il faudrait quand même arrêter de dire qu'on ne peut rien faire avec aussi ! La juste mesure tu connais un peu ou pas ?


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2013)

Ah oui, le titre du sujet, vous l'oubliez ?

Bon, ben moi, je reste avec mes matériels Apple, ça me va très bien comme ça.  Pendant 12 ans, j'ai mis les mains dans le cambouis avec des tas de Windows xx, là c'est bon, j'ai assez donné.


----------



## iPadOne (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain mais tu saoules là, c'est pas de l'acharnement, on appelle ça discuter, comme toi tu le dis que tu le fais en écrivant des pages et des pages, alors ça ne peut pas aller que dans un sens non ??
> 
> *La juste mesure tu connais un peu ou pas ?*



Tu a tout dit dans ces deux phrases, je te rassure chez moi y a deux mini(moyenne config) et ils font du Strator a longueur de journée ils plantent pas , mais personne chez nous regarde la temp du proc  (on a pas trop le temps pour ça)





[edit] @sylvanhus, inutile de me répondre je me casse du topic comme du précèdent ou tu était tu est d'une lourdeur incroyable.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Mai 2013)

En ce qui concerne strator, je n'ai jamais vu une machine où l'extrusion 3D se faisait en temps réel. Après je ne sais pas ce que donne le nouveau moteur Mercury, mais je doute que ça change les choses.


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> [edit] @sylvanhus, inutile de me répondre je me casse du topic comme du précèdent ou tu était tu est d'une lourdeur incroyable.



C'est fou n'est-ce pas la pesanteur de ce garçon hein ?


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est fou n'est-ce pas la pesanteur de ce garçon hein ?



D'autant plus qu'il a tort : Les Sandy Bridge ont une tendance à chauffer, c'est tout à fait normal. C'était pareil avec les C2D et même avec les derniers G4.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> Tu a tout dit dans ces deux phrases, je te rassure chez moi y a deux mini(moyenne config) et ils font du Strator a longueur de journée ils plantent pas , mais personne chez nous regarde la temp du proc  (on a pas trop le temps pour ça)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est ça bonne nuit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Putain mais tu saoules là, c'est pas de l'acharnement, on appelle ça discuter, comme toi tu le dis que tu le fais en écrivant des pages et des pages, alors ça ne peut pas aller que dans un sens non ?? C'est pas parce que tu dis "c'est comme ça" qu'on doit se plier à ton avis et dire "oui tu as raison".
> 
> Et je suis pas un fanboy putain, c'est insultant ok ?? C'est méprisant, tu va te plaindre après que je t'insultes en retour après.
> Un fanboy idolâtre apple et prends tout pour argent comptant, ce qui est très très loin d'être mon cas.
> ...





Bon alors pour calmer les esprits, je ne voulais pas t'être désagréable, mais direct...

Toi tu ne te gènes pas...

enfin bref pour répondre, à tous ceux qui aurait mal compris (et mal lu clairement) je ne dis pas qu'un Mini ne sait rien faire, je dis que ce n'est pas une machine "PRO EVOLUTIVE PORTEE SUR L'AVENIR" est ce que c'est plus compréhensible comme cela ?

Pour la comparaison avec cette fameuse histoire du technicien Adobe, je ne revendiquais pas le fait que le mini s'étouffe UNIQUEMENT sous illustrator, j'expliquais juste que le gars en chié un peu en le tenant pour démo durant la journée entière , dans un meuble branché a une cintiq 22 pouces...

Alors j'ajouterais, et lisez  bien messsieurs , si vous êtes de bonne fois, que à la maison il ya un Mac mini de 2011 bi core i5 sur 8 Go de ram avec HD 3000 et ma compagne bosse sur toute la suite CS5  !

Tout tourne dessus, elle bosse même avec (semi pro), elle en est satisfaite, mais reconnait que c'est pas super réactif, et que parfois ça rame aussi...

Elle me le dit "moi ça me va, je ne suis que semi pro et je ne suis pas en prod"...

je fais tourner photoshop 7 sur un vieux Toshiba Satellite avec un celeron 1.5 Ghz mono core de 10 ans !

Donc j'ai bien conscience de ce qui est utilisable et ce qui demande de l'intensif...

Est ce plus clair pour vous ?

Pour répondre à la chauffe, encore une fois, je n'ai pas AFFIRME que c'était cela, mais j'ai juste expliquer que selon les cas, la chauffe n'aide pas...

Pour preuve combien ici on déja du soulever leur ordi portable qui se mettait à chauffer pas mal, malgres les ventilos ?

Donc je ne saurais conseiller à ceux qui ne lisent pas correctement de ne pas m'agresser pour rien...

Merci


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est ça bonne nuit
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------
> 
> ...



Ah bah putain c'est bcp mieux là ! Tu vois pas la nuance ? Dans un cas on a l'impression de parler à un mur et là à quelqu'un de censé et d'ouvert. Tu te remets en cause dans ce post et j'applaudis des 2 mains, on va dans le bon sens, là on peut établir un dialogue serein et constructif, mais prend conscience du fait que généralement quand on te lit, c'est pas du tout ça.

Un ordi chauffe et c'est pas pour autant qu'il ne fait pas bien son boulot, c'est prévu. Le fait qu'un portable soit chaud est tout à fait normal vu qu'une partie de la dissipation de chaleur se fait par la coque, surtout en qui concerne l'aluminium.

Enfin tu te remets en cause mais pas totalement non plus :


> à tous ceux qui aurait mal compris (et mal lu clairement)[...]
> Donc je ne saurais conseiller à ceux qui ne lisent pas correctement de ne pas m'agresser pour rien...



C'est grave d'en arriver à ce point là, faut tout de même considérer que la communication c'est un émetteur et un récepteur, si le message passe mal, c'est pas FORCÉMENT la faute du récepteur. On "agresse" généralement pas pour rien, surtout quand ça passe très bien avec tout ceux qui conseillent des configs PC dans les cas opportuns, j'ai de la bouteille sur les forums, je sais de quoi je parle.



Merci


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah putain c'est bcp mieux là ! Tu vois pas la nuance ? Dans un cas on a l'impression de parler à un mur et là à quelqu'un de censé et d'ouvert. Tu te remets en cause dans ce post et j'applaudis des 2 mains, on va dans le bon sens, là on peut établir un dialogue serein et constructif, mais prend conscience du fait que généralement quand on te lit, c'est pas du tout ça.
> 
> Un ordi chauffe et c'est pas pour autant qu'il ne fait pas bien son boulot, c'est prévu. Le fait qu'un portable soit chaud est tout à fait normal vu qu'une partie de la dissipation de chaleur se fait par la coque, surtout en qui concerne l'aluminium.
> 
> ...





Oulala mais clairment non ! 

Sur un sujet sur le forum Imac , tu m'as agressé , je t'ai fait remarqué que tu avais tort car tu avais mal lu... Tu l'as reconnu , donc ce n'est pas moi qui prend pour habitude de mal lire...

Tu trouves mon discours plus coherent mais en quoi? J'ai toujours le meme avis, j'ai deja parlé de mini de ma compagne, je n'ai jamais rien caché...

Un mini n'est pas une machine professionnelle a proprement parlé car hd4000= pas compatible open cl ( l'avenir de la compatibilité gpu photoshop quand meme hein !? )

Donc desole , arretes d'essayer de retourner la situation , tu as deja démontré ta mauvaise fois , a chercher systematiquement a me coincer pour un rien, comme pour l'exemple du mini a un festival Bd...

J'invite les autres a lire sur le topic iMac, la preuve que tu me lis mal...

Ça ce n'est pas de ma faute, désolé...


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> tu as deja démontré ta mauvaise fois



T'es bon à interner :rateau: et c'est mauvaise "foi" à nouveau, comme c'est pas "rectus", je laisse les autres juges pour le reste, moi je m'en lave les mains, comme tu as su le remarquer, moi je sais reconnaître mes torts, toi non, et moi non plus je n'ai jamais rien caché, mais je vais pas sur un forum pro windoz pour leur montrer les bienfaits du mac, qui existent, sinon je m'inquiéterais pour ma santé mentale et du temps que j'accorde à mon temps libre.
Tu crois qu'on t'a attendu pour avoir des personnes qui nous disaient qu'on pouvait avoir tant, pour tant, en face, mais c'est vieux comme les forums, ta parole n'est pas nouvelle et ta soi disant objectivité n'a rien de nouveau. Tu n'apportes rien aujourd'hui d'intéressant, juste une expérience qui comme n'importe quelle expérience est à prendre avec des pincettes et du recul.


----------



## sylvanhus (21 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es bon à interner :rateau: et c'est mauvaise "foi" à nouveau, comme c'est pas "rectus", je laisse les autres juges pour le reste, moi je m'en lave les mains, comme tu as su le remarquer, moi je sais reconnaître mes torts, toi non, et moi non plus je n'ai jamais rien caché, mais je vais pas sur un forum pro windoz pour leur montrer les bienfaits du mac, qui existent, sinon je m'inquiéterais pour ma santé mentale et du temps que j'accorde à mon temps libre.
> Tu crois qu'on t'a attendu pour avoir des personnes qui nous disaient qu'on pouvait avoir tant, pour tant, en face, mais c'est vieux comme les forums, ta parole n'est pas nouvelle et ta soi disant objectivité n'a rien de nouveau. Tu n'apportes rien aujourd'hui d'intéressant, juste une expérience qui comme n'importe quelle expérience est à prendre avec des pincettes et du recul.



Toutes mes excuses pour mon orthographe, c'est pas simple de taper sur un iPad parfois ,et j'avoue que je ne prends pas le temps de me relire...

Ben voila laisse les autres en juger, comme je te conseil aussi de laisser les autres parler ce ce qu'ils veulent si cela ne t'interesse pas...

Tu peux me rappeler la nom du sujet ?

"Switch de prévu : je quitte Apple "

Bon ben dans ce cas qu'est ce que tu penses y trouver toi aussi dans ce genre de discussion ?

Moi je ne reconnais pas mes torts dans ce que j'ai pu dire, puisque je garde toujours ma position...

C'est plutôt toi qui a du mal à laisser les gens critiquer Apple en 2013, car on ne critique Apple sur son histoire, on critique la politique d'aujourd'hui qui laisse de nombreux utilisateurs de coté...

C'est le discours que je tiens a ceux qui se pose la question, surtout pour une utilisation pro d'un ordinateur au quotidien...

Bref je ne repars pas dans le débat, ça me saoule autant qu'a toi, je te fais juste remarqué que tu reviens sur des détails qui n'ont plus d'importance avec le sujet en question...

La est ton "erreur", rien de plus...

Et je rappel que je reste poli MOi avec un beau "rectus" entre tes narines si ça peut te faire plaisir...:love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu peux me rappeler la nom du sujet ?
> 
> "Switch de prévu : je quitte Apple "
> 
> ...









C'est pas le sujet qui est en cause mais c'est toi et ton verbiage qui s'étalent sur 6 sujets différents.

C'est pas une question de reconnaître ses torts sur ce qu'on dit, mais sur la manière de le faire. Tu es sûr d'être dans ton bon droit, ton objectivité, ton bon sens, face à ça il ne nous reste que notre aveuglement, notre naïveté, notre complaisance, notre obstination, notre incompétence, tu ne te rends même pas compte à quel point tu nous prends pour des c... et c'est ça qui est assez navrant.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2013)

> hd4000= pas compatible open cl


C'est à dire ? Pas compatible avec la rotation d'image dans Photoshop ? oh que si !


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Mai 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est à dire ? Pas compatible avec la rotation d'image dans Photoshop ? oh que si !


 

Je parlais de Open CL

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h47 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas le sujet qui est en cause mais c'est toi et ton verbiage qui s'étalent sur 6 sujets différents.
> 
> C'est pas une question de reconnaître ses torts sur ce qu'on dit, mais sur la manière de le faire. Tu es sûr d'être dans ton bon droit, ton objectivité, ton bon sens, face à ça il ne nous reste que notre aveuglement, notre naïveté, notre complaisance, notre obstination, notre incompétence, tu ne te rends même pas compte à quel point tu nous prends pour des c... et c'est ça qui est assez navrant.


 

Ben désolé si tu as pris ça pour toi, et si tu as compris cela...

Tu admettra que c'est de ta faute, si je te remets gentiment (ou pas) à ta place, car t'es le 1er à revenir sur une vieille intervention ou à faire des jeux de mots avec tes :

 "C'est fou n'est-ce pas la pesanteur de ce garçon hein ?  "

"comme c'est pas "rectus" " et tu en as fait d'autres...

Bref, passons, tu ne fais rien pour que ça reste constructif non plus, donc arretes de toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot, et par pitié ,arretes un peu de faire ton caliméro...

C'est pas de ta faute si Apple devient des machines grand public, alors lache la rampe, et va souffler un peu...

Y a pas de mal a dire la vérité sur le chemin que vient de prendre Apple, c'est pas de ma faute si d'autre se retrouvent dans l'obligation (financière ou professionnelle) de reswitcher vers le PC...

Mais je ne vais pas conseiller un Mac Mini pour un pro (graphiste ) désolé, ce serait comme conseiller une austin Mini pour un chauffeur livreur au quotidien...Désolé ça roule ,c'est classe, mais c'est pas adapté...

Tu peux comprendre cela ?

Si tu ne peux pas, arretes d'intervenir pour des réflections acusatrices inutiles...

Merci


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais je ne vais pas conseiller un Mac Mini pour un pro (graphiste )



Ça dépend ce qu'il fait, pro ou pas, puisque le mac mini peut convenir à bcp de personnes, comme l'imac et le MBP. Pro ça veut rien dire, on peut très bien l'être sans utiliser les ressources de sa machine à 100 %.

Je ne fais en aucun cas mon caliméro, je n'ai rien pris pour moi non plus (ça ne me touche aucunement personnellement), je te montre juste ce que tu engendres, pourquoi tu es à se taper la tête contre les murs car face à toi, même si tu laisses les autres s'exprimer (heureusement encore), il n'y a que des choix absurdes puisque tu es le seul à être ici objectif et faisant preuve de bon sens. Partant de ce constat, le position dans laquelle tu nous mets, est forcément insupportable et créer inévitablement un blocage (et c'est sur ce point que je parlais de reconnaître ses torts et non pas sur ton avis sur le pc que tu as évidemment le droit d'avoir), un conflit, c'est toi seul qui instaure ça puisque ton discours tient en quelques mots "un mac c'est bien, mais si vous réfléchissez, un pc c'est mieux", donc si on pense différemment de toi, c'est soit qu'on ne réfléchit pas ou qu'on est un adorateur de la pomme, tu ne laisses aucune autre possibilité, c'est un non dialogue.

Tu parles d'avoir le dernier mot mais c'est exactement ce que tu fais toi, faudrait toujours te laisser parler, te laisser avoir le dernier post, la dernière conclusion, l'objectivité, la raison et tout le reste. On dit en off que ça sert à rien de te répondre, qu'il faut laisser tomber (je ne devrais même pas le dire car tu ne vas retenir que ça), mais je ne suis pas d'accord, sinon il n'y a plus que toi qui parle, nous laissant juste dans la position de passionnés, comme tu le dis si bien, dont l'avis n'a aucun intérêt puisqu'il est partisan.


----------



## rizoto (22 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Si tu ne peux pas, arretes d'intervenir pour des réflections inutiles...
> 
> Merci



Tres bon conseil, que tu peux appliquer a toi même. Merci.

Le mini est une bonne machine pour faire du graphisme, pas pour jouer a wow. 
Et puis 70 deg, c'est peanuts!


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça dépend ce qu'il fait, pro ou pas, puisque le mac mini peut convenir à bcp de personnes, comme l'imac et le MBP. Pro ça veut rien dire, on peut très bien l'être sans utiliser les ressources de sa machine à 100 %.
> 
> Je ne fais en aucun cas mon caliméro, je n'ai rien pris pour moi non plus (ça ne me touche aucunement personnellement), je te montre juste ce que tu engendres, pourquoi tu es à se taper la tête contre les murs car face à toi, même si tu laisses les autres s'exprimer (heureusement encore), il n'y a que des choix absurdes puisque tu es le seul à être ici objectif et faisant preuve de bon sens. Partant de ce constat, le position dans laquelle tu nous mets, est forcément insupportable et créer inévitablement un blocage (et c'est sur ce point que je parlais de reconnaître ses torts et non pas sur ton avis sur le pc que tu as évidemment le droit d'avoir), un conflit, c'est toi seul qui instaure ça puisque ton discours tient en quelques mots "un mac c'est bien, mais si vous réfléchissez, un pc c'est mieux", donc si on pense différemment de toi, c'est soit qu'on ne réfléchit pas ou qu'on est un adorateur de la pomme, tu ne laisses aucune autre possibilité, c'est un non dialogue.
> 
> Tu parles d'avoir le dernier mot mais c'est exactement ce que tu fais toi, faudrait toujours te laisser parler, te laisser avoir le dernier post, la dernière conclusion, l'objectivité, la raison et tout le reste. On dit en off que ça sert à rien de te répondre, qu'il faut laisser tomber (je ne devrais même pas le dire car tu ne vas retenir que ça), mais je ne suis pas d'accord, sinon il n'y a plus que toi qui parle, nous laissant juste dans la position de passionnés, comme tu le dis si bien, dont l'avis n'a aucun intérêt puisqu'il est partisan.


 

Et tu ne trouves pas ou ne devine pas que c'est peut être aux pros concernés de se rendre compte de ce dnt ils ont besoin ?

J'ai le même retour d'expérience , sur le fait que aujourd'hui, il faut se rendre à l'évidence, la gamme ne permets plus de contenter tout le monde...

Et je n'ai jamais lu pour l'auteur de ce sujet de : 
"Oui c'est vrai, c'est bien dommage de devoir changer ton matériel informatique, mais il est clair que selon tes besoins, actuels et futurs, et par rapport au budget, le Mac n'est peut être pas la solution, pour TON utilisation ..."

Je n'ai jamais (ou rarement , car certains sont ouverts d'esprits tout de même ) lu ce genre de propos en majorité...

C'est même l'inverse, on dit aux autres ce qu'ils doivent faire...Alors c'est juste un conseil !?

Ok je suis d'accord, dans ce cas respecte le miens alors !? CQFD 

Je te démontrerai, et si il le faut je reprendrais point par point, toutes les fois ou tu as vanter les mérites du Mac mini, et tu l'as souvent affirmer, tu n'aime pas l'iMac, donc pour toi LE MAC c'est le Mini...

C'est ton avis, mais il n'y a pas que le Mac mini dans le monde de l'informatique...

On ne reviendra pas sur les qualités certaines du Mini, de son processeur tout simplement excellent, et le fait qu'il laisse le choix total de l'équipement, mais dans certains cas et besoins, il n'est pas recommandable, et en face il ya quoi ...? un iMac emputé de pas mal de choses, un MacBook Pro avec un ticket d'entrée destiné au plus fortunés ?

Non sérieusment, je ne suis pas le seul à la dire, que la gamme Apple est particulière et qu'il faut toujours faire un compromis...Tu penses mieux qu'un Pro , ce que le Pro lui même a besoin ?

Tu penses qu'un Pro n'est amené à utiliser que 60 % de sa machine ?

La question mérite d'être posée, car il est vrai qu'un imprimeur pro, ne vas pas trop solliciter la machine...Mais la on parle de particulier, qui veut évoluer avec SA seule machine à la maison ou au bureau...

On n'est plus dans le même cas de figure...

Et quand on a juste le reflexe de vouloir faire un devis dans différentes crèmeries (et le devis est LA manière pour mieux choisir son équipement) on se rend compte que aujourd'hui Apple n'est plus le seul à proposer de bonnes machines pour travailler...

C'est être fermé d'admettre cela ?

Faut arreter de s'acharner, parce qu'un Mac user, se rend compte que le monde du Mac est en train de changer, ça a commencé avec Lion, Mountain Lion, l'arret du Mac Pro, Le gpu en moins sur les Mini, le graveur en moins sur les iMac, l'amputation de la trappe RAM sur les iMac 21,5, le DD 5400 t sur les machines de base (Mini y compris)...

Je profites d'ailleurs de cet exemple pour rappeler que le Mini a non seulement un GPU en moins, mais qu'il a aussi un DD 5400 T de série pour plus de 800 &#8364; prix de sépart pour un i7...C'est cohérent de mettre un i7 avec un tel disque dur pour un pro ?

Bref c'est surement une question de point de vue alors, mais dans ce cas respecte le miens, et laisse moi tout comme toi, le faire pour ceux qui posent la question...

A bon entendeur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Tres bon conseil, que tu peux appliquer a toi même. Merci.
> 
> Le mini est une bonne machine pour faire du graphisme, pas pour jouer a wow.
> Et puis 70 deg, c'est peanuts!


 

Je te renvoi l'ascenseur...

Tu connais OPEN CL et les logiciels Adobe ?

Tu connais la HD4000 ?

Tu sais mieux qu'un utilisateur demandant une bonne machine pour évoluer, ce que l'utilisateur lui même doit avoir pour travailler sans concession ?

Je te laisse chercher et comprendre que le mini est tres bon pour le graphisme maison...

Comme l'iMac pour jouer à Wow...

Cela ne fait pas tout...

Ton avis est aussi pertinent que celui de conseiller une voiture 3 portes à une famille de 5 personnes...


----------



## rizoto (22 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et tu ne trouves pas ou ne devine pas que c'est peut être aux pros concernés de se rendre compte de ce dnt ils ont besoin ?
> 
> J'ai le même retour d'expérience , sur le fait que aujourd'hui, il faut se rendre à l'évidence, la gamme ne permets plus de contenter tout le monde...
> 
> ...



On a bien compris ton point de vue. Mais ni moi, ni JPTK n'ont affirme que le mac mini répondaient a tous les besoins. 

Oui la gamme Apple est cher, oui la gamme Apple présentent des manques, et oui la HD4000 est pourrie 

pour en revenir a ton probleme:


			
				sylvanhus a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai planté mon iMac avec 16 Go de ram, et je travaillais que sur  Photoshop CS5, avec iTunes ouvert, c'est un problème de swap, surement  et surement la même sur le mini, j'ai pas vérifié sur le moment ,j'avais  pas mon tournevis dans la poche...
> 
> Le mini n'a pas planté d'un coup, il devenait tres lent et apres un  redemarrage ça allé mieux...En tous cas le mini était tres tres chaud...


Quel est-il? le swap vers le DD, la hd4000 du mini ou de la CG de l'imac, ou le processeur qui flanche ?


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Mai 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> On a bien compris ton point de vue. Mais ni moi, ni JPTK n'ont affirme que le mac mini répondaient a tous les besoins.
> 
> Oui la gamme Apple est cher, oui la gamme Apple présentent des manques, et oui la HD4000 est pourrie
> 
> ...




Je n'en sais rien,  j'ai pas vérifié...Dans l'absolu ce n'est pas la base du sujet...

J'ai juste rapporté cette anecdote, surtout sur l'avis du technicien Adobe de la chose constaté...

Après si au festival international, ils mettent des machines de base pour les démos, ils n'ont rien compris, je n'y suis pour rien, en tous cela démontre qu'il faut éviter le Mini a plus de 600  entrée de gamme...

Enfin bon c'est pas le sujet de base, et cet exemple a été rapporté dans un autre topic...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mai 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> On ne peut pas dire que c'est faux, puisqu'un iPhone est critiqué par la taille de son écran...



ou encenser par la taille de son écran...


----------



## sylvanhus (22 Mai 2013)

NightWalker a dit:


> ou encenser par la taille de son écran...



Tu as sans doute raison, c'est assez subjectif en fait...

Moi l'écran je le trouve excellent (un peu trop bleu peut être) mais pour mes p'tites mains, c'est agréable...

Bon un petit peu plus grand ne serait pas du luxe dans mon cas (point de vue malgrè mes mimines... )

Mais bon ...  :love:


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2013)

Je ne savais pas que c'était Adobe qui faisait World Of Warcraft.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mai 2013)

Je crois que tout a été dit... et la boucle a été bouclée je ne sais pas combien de fois...
Donc il est temps d'aller voir ce qui se passe dehors (je vois le soleil qui pointe le bout de son nez)  et boire un bon Caipirinha, Mojito ou de la Piña Colada


----------

